# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Tracy Barlow

## kayla05

Tracy Barlow may no longer be gracing our screens as actress Kate Ford is set to leave the Street.

Tracy is currently embroiled in a bitter feud with Steve, the father of her child, and the sly bedhopper is pretending she wants to start a family with Nathan, the garage mechanic.

But it seems plots like this will be a thing of the past soon, as Kate is apparently tired of making the journey from London to Manchester to work.

"I don't want to be playing the same character forever," she said, echoing the words of countless Corrie stars in the past.

Kate has recently voiced her support of her friend Shobna Gulati, the actress who plays Sunita and who has reportedly been axed from the Street in the latest Weatherfield cull.

She has also been awarded the "best bitch" prize at the Inside Soap Awards.

----------


## eastenders mad

I thought she was Leaving for definete soon.

----------


## brenda1971

I thought that tracey was going to get together with charlie

----------


## stacyefc

oh i liked tracy in it shes funny

----------


## phils little sister

> I thought that tracey was going to get together with charlie


Really that would be good

----------


## bridgekelly2004

she's not leaving. Coronation street have put her and Charlie together and have said it is a symbol for the way they wish Corrie to progress. Both Tracey and Charlie have contracts for a while yet and are said to be the future of Corrie.

----------


## RealityGap

> she's not leaving. Coronation street have put her and Charlie together and have said it is a symbol for the way they wish Corrie to progress. Both Tracey and Charlie have contracts for a while yet and are said to be the future of Corrie.


Lets hope that she is staying then as the Charlie and Tracey story line sounds great

----------


## dddMac1

hope she aint leaving

----------


## Chris_2k11

She's too over-rated!

----------


## Abbie

> oh i liked tracy in it shes funny


so do i  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

tracey gets on my nerves! but i had heard she had signed a big contract??

----------


## kayla05

i think Kate ford plays tracy brilliantly, she has had some good storylines, she's not one of my best characters, but i would like her to stay.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I wouldn't say her storylines have been that great   :Confused:  Yeah they've been quite good, but nothing special.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> tracey gets on my nerves! but i had heard she had signed a big contract??


She's still got a year to run.  She was meant to leave shortly but signed an extension to her contract a while back.   :Thumbsdown:  

As for my feelings about tracyluv, well a bit like Sadie King.  A brilliant character played by a woeful actress.    :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

> As for my feelings about tracyluv, well a bit like Sadie King.  A brilliant character played by a woeful actress.


Precisely.  Two wonderful characters with brilliant scripts let down by pitiful acting

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Yes one is emotionless and expressionless, while the other looks like she's cheerfully posing for the dentist.

----------


## alan45

Botoxic and just plain toxic

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Let's replace biotoxic with Claire King and toxic replaced by Dawn Acton once more.

----------


## alan45

I would love Claire King to return and wipe the pout off the wooden/plastic former Mrs Gallagher

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Indeed.  The ultimate Miss Bitch.

----------


## Chris_2k11

Kim Tate - The Best Bitch!   :Cheer:

----------


## alkalinetrio

one of the only caracters i enjoy

----------


## chance

From Daily Star

Hideous Tracy Barlow is set to plumb new depths of depravity. Not content with leaving baby Amy home alone on New Year's Eve, the Corrie slapper will dump her daughter to shack up with her latest squeeze, Charlie Stubbs. The bullying builder invites Tracy to move in with him - on condition that she leaves Amy behind. 

Unable to resist the chance to hear more of Charlie's super-exciting grouting anecdotes, Tracy leaves the tot with her parents, Ken and Deirdre - telling them they can even hand her over to social services if they want. 

A Street insider revealed: "Ken and Deirdre thought they had seen just about every bad side possible from their wayward daughter, but this really opens their eyes. They can't believe they've brought up such an appalling specimen as Tracy, someone prepared to sacrifice their own child." 

The scenes, which will be screened in March, herald a run of storylines in which Tracy emerges as the biggest bitch in Weatherfield - and let's face it, she doesn't have much further to sink.

----------


## Luna

his storyline is really getting on my wick - she needs sorted out SOON!!!

----------


## alan45

If Corrie ever decides to run a story about Sexually Transmitted Diseases then lets hope trace is the person who catches one (or several) and suffers horribly.

----------


## Siobhan

> If Corrie ever decides to run a story about Sexually Transmitted Diseases then lets hope trace is the person who catches one (or several) and suffers horribly.


 :Clap:  :Clap:  here here.. she doesn't deserve to have Amy.. give her to Steve, at least he is interested in her wellbeen

----------


## CrazyLea

aw thats just terrible!

----------


## feelingyellow

:Angry:  so she nearly splits up two marriages to get her baby, and then as soon as she's with twisted Charlie she goes and gives her away!!

----------


## amyle

yeah - give the baby to Steve.

----------


## eastenders mad

i didn't think she will get back in time before Derdire and Ken got home. i thought she was going to stay over at Chariles for the night.

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I hope Tracy gets her commeupance soon  :Angry:

----------


## LostVoodoo

well if she actually does this and says they can even give her to social services, i assume Steve will be straight on this and have their court case for Amy's custody re-opened?

----------


## feelingyellow

do you think tracy's just being twisted by charlie like shelley was or do you think she's just being her bitchy self?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

> do you think tracy's just being twisted by charlie like shelley was or do you think she's just being her bitchy self?


Well i am not sure tbh, because i was quite shocked that Charlie said she could move in but leave Amy behind and Tracy went along with it. I thought Tracy would stand by her daughter no matter how bitchy she was. I was obviously wrong but Charlie could be using his manipulative ways once again.

----------


## Bryan

Actress Kate Ford - Corrie's superbitch Tracy Barlow - has threatened to leave the soap for a second year running. 

Kate, 28, decided to to leave Weatherfield last year but show executives lured her back with the promise of jucier storylines. 

According to the News of the World, Kate has again insisted that she will bow out next year when her contract expires. 

Her future with the Street is, however, still uncertain as producers are reportedly creating a lucrative pay packet in a bid to keep her. 

A Corrie spokesman told DS: "Kate is contracted until next Spring so she's with us for the foreseeable future."

If Kate carries out her threat she will join a long list of principle characters who will disappear from Britain's most famous Street over the next year. Others who have indicated that they will be waving goodbye include: Bradley Walsh (Danny Baldwin), Debra Stephenson (Frankie Baldwin), Richard Fleeshman (Craig Harris), Ray Fearon (Nathan Cooper), Susie Blake (Bev Unwin), Ian Redford (Keith), Eric Potts (Diggory Compton), Emma Stansfield (Ronnie Clayton), Sally Lindsay (Shelley Unwin), Jane Danson (Leanne Battersby) and John Savident (Fred Elliot).

Some, however, have indicated they are simply taking a break and expect to return to the soap at a later date.

----------


## eastenders mad

i thought she was leaving this year

----------


## Bryan

> i thought she was leaving this year


she said she would, but the producers offered her storylines with bill ward (charlie) so she decided to stay...but now she has obviosuly changed her mind (again)

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

I heard she was going to leave last Christmas, but good on Corrie producers for keeping her! I think she's a great asset to the show, so i hope she decides not to leave and Corrie producers persaude her to stay again, i am sure they can produce more bitchy/scandal storylines for Kate to get her teeth stuck into!!

----------


## Lizzz

Could it be that it's the summer season, and some of the papers are having to not exactly make stories up, but embellish weak rumours?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

They're in competition with the World Cup amongst other ongong events.

----------


## Chris_2k11

> Jane Danson (Leanne Battersby)


Leanne's going?                 :Searchme:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Just on maternity leave, next month.  :Smile:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> i thought she was leaving this year


I wish she was.  Corrie does NOT need the grinning monkey that is Ms Ford.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Emmak2005

> Actress Kate Ford - Corrie's superbitch Tracy Barlow - has threatened to leave the soap for a second year running. 
> 
> Kate, 28, decided to to leave Weatherfield last year but show executives lured her back with the promise of jucier storylines. 
> 
> According to the News of the World, Kate has again insisted that she will bow out next year when her contract expires. 
> 
> Her future with the Street is, however, still uncertain as producers are reportedly creating a lucrative pay packet in a bid to keep her. 
> 
> A Corrie spokesman told DS: "Kate is contracted until next Spring so she's with us for the foreseeable future."
> ...


 
Wow. So that's 11 going then.

Some did need to go, whether or not they chose to is another matter entirely. I think Susie Blake, Ian Redford, Debra Stephenson, John Savident and Sally Lindsay chose to leave of their own accord. Bradley and Richard are leaving temporarily and Jane Danson will be on maternity leave soon.

----------


## alan45

Cant wait to see the back of the plank that is Kate Ford she can go to the forest and join the other wooden actors. i.e. Patsy Kensit and Nigel Woodman. Glad to see that they are doing their bit to save the amazon rain forests.

----------


## kitty_uk

LOL @ Alan.

There is a lot going but now it opens the street up for a new family or 2, I think corro needs that.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

It has been confirmed that Coronation Street super-bitch, Tracy Barlow is to leave the show.
Actress Kate Ford will be bowing out of the popular soap after deciding not to sign a new deal to stay with the show.
According to reports, bosses say she'll bid farewell to the famous cobbles in a sensational finale, but she won't be killed off.
Over the years 'Toxic Tracy' has endured endless scraps with love-rivals like Karen McDonald and even tried to sell her baby to the Croppers.
Tracy is currently shacked up with dastardly builder Charlie, who finally seemed to be her match.
29-year-old Kate says she can't wait to see what's in store and that she turned down a megabucks deal to stay on after 2007, so she can try new projects.

----------


## Bryan

merged threads for tidiness, thanks for posting kath  :Smile:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> so she can try new projects.


I'll wait and see.          :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

So Tracy is leaving then...i really like her character, she's a brilliant soap bitch so i hope she gets the exit she deserves, i am glad she's not being killed off, atleast then she might be able to return in the future, i hope Tracy really bows out in style!

----------


## alan45

SEX SCANDAL FOR TERMINATOR TRACY 

SHE might be facing life behind bars for bumping off Charlie Stubbs, but Corrie's Tracy Barlow isn't letting that cramp her style. 

Released on bail on January 29, she is soon up to her old tricks. We can exclusively reveal that in the run up to her murder trial two Street residents hop into her bed - in sexy scenes that are bound to shock. 

First, Terminator Tracy  rekindles her romance with Steve McDonald. But it's the second man in her life that has Corrie bosses braced for an almighty backlash - David Platt. 

In a controversial storyline, the evil 16-year-old blackmails Tracy, who is twice his age, into sleeping with him. 

David  claims he saw Tracy murdering Charlie. Realising that Poison Platt is lying, she thinks she can use him and starts grooming him to be a defence witness. 

She gives him cash and CDs but then he starts demanding sexual favours. By the end of February, Tracy is forced to kiss David. And then he demands sex in return for testifying for her in court. 


Daily Mirror

----------

LostVoodoo (19-01-2007), Meh (19-01-2007)

----------


## Luna

:EEK!:  my my i never thought that would happen -tracey and steve i can understand just bout but tracey and david!!!! thats going to be a brilliant story line...........  :EEK!:  what will gail say  :EEK!:

----------


## alan45

Typical of Devil Boy David. Never one to miss an oppurtunity :EEK!:

----------


## Luna

> Typical of Devil Boy David. Never one to miss an oppurtunity


actually now that ive thought about it, wish some disturbing images, its actually a very clever move to put them together.

----------


## Jojo

Get in there David!!!  :Rotfl: 

Sorry!!  I'm imagining Gails face when she finds out about this little daliance!  He is a redblooded male after all - like Alan said, seize that opportunity!!  :Lol:   :Embarrassment:

----------


## alan45

> Get in there David!!! 
> 
> Sorry!!  I'm imaging Gails face when she finds out about this little daliance!  He is a redblooded male after all - like Alan said, seize that opportunity!!


Gail's not having much luck with her brood is she. Sarah falls in love with a homosexual, then goes out with his brother who apparently has fathered a child. Now the son of Satan teams up with the street bike and murderer. What would granny Ivy say :Rotfl:

----------


## tammyy2j

What a match made in hell David and Tracey

----------


## LostVoodoo

OMG! Corrie really is going for it with all the shocking storylines at the mo!

----------


## Meh

That's what I call a story line!

Can Satan's spawn get any worse?

----------


## Babe14

He really is outdoing himself, first Maria and then Tracy.  I just love it when he's giving Gail grief, although I do think that he's a little S*d!

Well done Corrie more brilliant ideas and viewing but watch out for the "critics"!

Corrie is really hotting up.

----------


## Siobhan

> That's what I call a story line!
> 
> Can Satan's spawn get any worse?


yeah.. he could blackmail Deirdre to sleep with him  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------


## Meh

> Originally Posted by Tony Montana
> 
> 
> That's what I call a story line!
> 
> Can Satan's spawn get any worse?
> 
> 
> yeah.. he could blackmail Deirdre to sleep with him


ewwwwwwwwwwwww - the thought of that makes me feel sick!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

This is certain to be one cracking storyline. Poor Gail she will have a nervous breakdown when she finds out about David and Tracy. Can't wait to see it.

----------


## Footie_Chick

Lol, i said this the other week, when we read potential storylines coming up.

----------


## CrazyLea

Oh my god! That's really shocking lol!
Sounds like it will be good! A little weird, but still good  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abbie

Oh my god, is that true!
What is going on with David, I mean he has some issues

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

It sounds like an absolutely fantastic storyline!! Get in there David!!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:     I can't wait to see what happens next...and when Gail finds out David's latest trick, her reaction should be fantastic! Corrie really are getting more and more controversial with their storylines and i'm loving it! Well done Corrie!  :Clap:

----------


## Luna

> Originally Posted by Tony Montana
> 
> 
> That's what I call a story line!
> 
> Can Satan's spawn get any worse?
> 
> 
> yeah.. he could blackmail Deirdre to sleep with him




Siobhan do you really need to put images in people head  :Sick:   :Sick:   :Sick:

----------


## moonstorm

Kate Ford returns to 'Coronation Street'
Tuesday, January 5 2010, 10:59 GMT


Actress Kate Ford is to reprise her role as Coronation Street superbitch Tracy Barlow in the spring, it has been confirmed. 

The 32-year-old returns to filming in March and will reappear on screen in the middle of the year when she becomes embroiled in another 'much-loved' character's storyline from prison. 

Following an initial two-month stint, Tracy will make a full-time Weatherfield comeback by the close of the year, in time for the show's 50th anniversary. 

A Corrie spokesperson this morning told DS: "2010 is going to be a very exciting year for Coronation Street and Tracy's return will affect many people on the street - not just the Barlows."

In the soap, Tracy is currently serving a 15-year sentence after being found guilty of murdering her boyfriend Charlie Stubbs (Bill Ward). 

Since her trial and final prison scenes, she has been referenced numerous times in scripts by her parents Ken and Deirdre Barlow and Steve McDonald, the father of her child Amy.

Last month, it was announced that Corrie's leading producer Kim Crowther is to step down from her position in the summer ahead of the soap's golden anniversary. Former Doctor Who producer Phil Collinson will take the reigns following her departure.

----------

Dazzle (05-01-2010), lizann (05-01-2010), tammyy2j (05-01-2010)

----------


## lizann

Tracey and Becky feud no doubt 

How can she be realised already from prison????

----------


## Dazzle

Sounds good.  I wonder who's the "much-loved character" who meets Tracey in prison?

----------


## Perdita

Never liked Kate Ford, I was hoping for a different actress to play Tracey on her return.  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> Tracey and Becky feud no doubt 
> 
> How can she be realised already from prison????


Good behaviour would have got her the sentence reduced.

----------


## tammyy2j

I prefer to see Karen back 

I dont mind Tracey as long as she stays in prison

----------


## Perdita

I agree with you,  I would love for Karen to come back rather than Tracey. But Tracey would have to be released one day so she would never have been gone for good.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I agree with you,  I would love for Karen to come back rather than Tracey. But Tracey would have to be released one day so she would never have been gone for good.


its too soon for her release

----------


## Perdita

They will find some explanation, she is coming back shortly first and then permanently later this year.

----------


## alan45

> Good behaviour would have got her the sentence reduced.





> its too soon for her release


Yet again the soaps make up their own laws. As far as I am aware the most she could have hoped for was 1 third remission thus she would have had to serve at least ten years of a 15 stretch.

The wooden actress known as Kate Ford always was a favourite of a certain producer in Corrie so her return to the cobbles is not unexpected.  Just a pity its so soon

----------

Pussycat1one (10-12-2012)

----------


## PILKY

> Tracey and Becky feud no doubt


i can see that comeing fighting over steve

----------


## grannyscalpay

Anything can happen on the soaps.  Characters have personality transplants all the time. Early release from prison? No probs.

----------


## grannyscalpay

Ideally they would both come back.  Then Corrie could get back on an even footing with Eastenders.

----------


## Chris_2k11

How on earth are they gonna explain this??? its impossible!

----------


## Perdita

In soapland, nothing is impossible. A lot of the time, things happen that would not happen in the real world.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I know that but I just cant think of any possible explanation for this  :Searchme:  oh well we'll have to wait n see!

----------


## alan45

> Then Corrie could get back on an even footing with Eastenders.


What nonsense!!!!! For Corrie to get back on an even footing with Deadenders it would have to become a rubbish soap with idiotic storylines featuring a poison dwarf and her beetroot son. It would have to become a place filled with totally unbelievable characters and increasingly unbelievale and outlandish storylines. 

If  Corrie were EE then Tracyluv would still be running around Weatherfield threatening all and sundry. The local police would be bribed into dropping all charges and the CPS would also lose all the evidence. If you think thats daft then consider the Mitchell Bruvvas.

----------


## Chris_2k11

:Rotfl:  on top form as ever alan!

----------


## alan45

> on top form as ever alan!


Did you seriously expect me to turn over a new leaf for the new decade.


Seriously though I dont know how ITV are going to get over Tracyluvs conviction unless they have an EE type storyline

----------


## lizann

> when she becomes embroiled in another 'much-loved' character's storyline from prison.


Is Betty suppose to be going to prison for poisoning someone so it could be her

----------


## PILKY

> Is Betty suppose to be going to prison for poisoning someone so it could be her


is betty going to prison thoe?

----------


## Perdita

Surely they will not send Betty to prison if Steve serves somebody an out of date hotpot  :EEK!:

----------


## PILKY

> Surely they will not send Betty to prison if Steve serves somebody an out of date hotpot



thats what i was thinking to  couse it would be steve in trouble not betty

----------


## Chris_2k11

Spoiler:    I heard a rumour it was Gail, something to do with Joe's death

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:     I thought David was saving her by destroying evidence

----------


## PILKY

> Spoiler:     I thought David was saving her by destroying evidence


yeh thats in the soap mag

----------


## Perdita

I have just had a thought ... Graeme has been to prison (ok, YOI), and he is meant to have a romance  :Big Grin:  :Ponder:

----------


## PILKY

> I have just had a thought ... Graeme has been to prison (ok, YOI), and he is meant to have a romance


oh could be  :Ponder:

----------


## lizann

Tracey is in a women's prison so how would she know Graeme???????

----------


## PILKY

> Tracey is in a women's prison so how would she know Graeme???????


 ohh yeh good point

----------


## Perdita

There is only Deirdre from the females on Corrie that has been to prison ... She is unlikely to have a lesbian affair with her mother. I don't read the spoiler that she knows the person from prison, just that the person has been to one.

----------


## lizann

Maybe the much loved character is Emily - she was always close with Tracey and maybe she still visits or writes to her?????????

Would Tracey be left out maybe for Blanche's funeral as she is her grandmother???????

----------


## Perdita

She is reportedly coming for a couple of months and then permanent later this year, she would only be released for the funeral day, not several weeks.

----------


## alan45

If its a well loved character that rules out Devil Boy.

If its someone Tracyluv meets in prison then that pretty certain to be a female. If Gail is remanded for something to do with Joes attempted Insurance Fraud then it could be her.

----------


## Dazzle

That's the best theory I've read so far.

As for Tracy getting out of prison, maybe she appeals and/or is released on a technicality.  Or maybe she does something in prison (for example, saves a prison officer's life or rats out a fellow prisoner) that gains her early release.

I would imagine that there's going to be a big storyline in the prison to re-introduce Tracy, also involving the other character.

----------


## Perdita

SUPERBITCH Tracy Barlow will make a shock return to the cobbles.

The fiery brunette, who is behind bars for murdering boyfriend Charlie Stubbs, is making a comeback after bosses agreed a deal with actress Kate Ford, 32. 

Fans will get to see Tracy in prison when she starts a love affair with a popular Weatherfield resident.  :EEK!: 

Kateâs initial scenes will be filmed in the nick but we can reveal she will be back on the Street for good later in the year, sparking rumours her killer character will be released early. 

Bosses are keeping tight- lipped about which fella will be getting up close and personal with the jailbird, but her former lover Steve McDonald is firm favourite.   :EEK!: 

The cab boss â played by Simon Gregson, 35 â is going through a rocky patch with new wife Becky (Katherine Kelly, 31) because she refuses to have children. 

But Tracy could also rekindle her romance with returning Irish hunk Ciaran McCarthy â played by Keith Duffy, 35. 

A show insider said: âWe are absolutely thrilled that Kate is coming back. 

âShe was a huge favourite with fans who will be interested to see how prison has changed her. 

âWill it have toughened her up or made her see the error of her ways?â 

Filming at the Manchester studios ground to a halt yesterday as more than half the cast and crew were kept away by heavy snow. 


Daily Star

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2010), tammyy2j (08-01-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

> Fans will get to see Tracy in prison when she starts a love affair with a popular Weatherfield resident.


Who on earth could it be?  How can she have a love affair with a man whilst in prison?  It must just be that they fall in love, rather than anything physical (unless someone gets a job as a prison warden, but that would be going too Bad Girls!).  Steve, Ciaran or whoever must start visiting her in prison.

----------


## Perdita

Steve is the obvious one, because of Amy. But why he would start something with her again, being newly wed, can't see scriptwriters coming up with one of those stories, surely  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dazzle

I'll be disappointed if it's Steve.  I really hoped that he and Becky would have a lasting, if tempestuous, marriage.

----------


## tammyy2j

I hope its not Steve and isnt Ciaran getting with Michelle?

----------


## Perdita

I don't remember Tracey and Ciaran from before, so why would he start something with her in prison?

----------


## Chris_2k11

hmm im baffled  :Ponder:

----------


## PILKY

> I'll be disappointed if it's Steve.  I really hoped that he and Becky would have a lasting, if tempestuous, marriage.


yeh me to  i hope it aint steve but we know she'll want amy back

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2010)

----------


## moonstorm

Did Steve get proper custody of Amy?  I don't see Steve giving her up easily.

----------


## PILKY

> Did Steve get proper custody of Amy?  I don't see Steve giving her up easily.



dont know i dont think so

----------


## tammyy2j

> Fans will get to see Tracy in prison when she starts a love affair with a popular Weatherfield resident.


maybe she starts the affair in prison

----------


## Perdita

Yes, but who can it be?

----------


## PILKY

> Yes, but who can it be?


the only people i can think off is steve and david

----------


## tammyy2j

maybe its a female after all she is a female prison

----------


## Perdita

It will be Gail she meets in prison, something to do with Joe's death that will implicate her. Although I can't see them starting a lesbian affair, not at the same time as Sophie and Sian are supposed to start their relationship. Probably Steve or David  :EEK!:

----------


## Hannelene

> It will be Gail she meets in prison, something to do with Joe's death that will implicate her. Although I can't see them starting a lesbian affair, not at the same time as Sophie and Sian are supposed to start their relationship. Probably Steve or David


That is a frightening thought!

----------


## Dazzle

Didn't Tracy used to chase Steve mercilessly?  I don't think he reciprocated her feelings, though I think he gave in and had a brief fling with her (I mean after Amy was born, not just the time that she was conceived).  She was obsessed with him at one point.

David was after Tracy once, but she just used him to help cover up Charlie's murder (from what I remember).

----------


## Perdita

I think David tried to blackmail her into sleeping with him, saying he had seen her murder Charlie. But she knew he was lying so just led him on for a while and then told  him that she knew he was lying and never slept with him, that is what I remember

----------

Dazzle (09-01-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

That sounds exactly right.  You've got a good memory, Perdita  :Smile: .

----------


## tammyy2j

> It will be Gail she meets in prison, something to do with Joe's death that will implicate her. Although I can't see them starting a lesbian affair, not at the same time as Sophie and Sian are supposed to start their relationship. Probably Steve or David


Maybe Nick i doubt its David

----------


## Perdita

You might be right there, Nick would be more her type

----------


## PILKY

> Didn't Tracy used to chase Steve mercilessly?  I don't think he reciprocated her feelings, though I think he gave in and had a brief fling with her (I mean after Amy was born, not just the time that she was conceived).  She was obsessed with him at one point.
> 
> David was after Tracy once, but she just used him to help cover up Charlie's murder (from what I remember).


steve whent along with it with tracy to get amy

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2010)

----------


## lizann

Coronation Street legend Blanche Hunt is to get an on-screen send-off after the much-loved character passes away, it has been announced.

Producers' plans for Blanche had remained uncertain after actress Maggie Jones, who played the Weatherfield battleaxe from 1974, died last month following a period of ill health.

Speaking on This Morning today, the soap's leading producer Kim Crowther confirmed that Blanche will get an on-screen funeral later this year. The occasion will see the comeback of Kate Ford in the role of Blanche's twisted granddaughter Tracy Barlow.

Crowther explained: "Blanche's death seemed the perfect opportunity to introduce [Tracy] back to the show, as she is released from prison especially to attend the funeral and allowed say goodbye to her grandmother. This won't be the last we see of Tracy though - she is set to share a cell with a well-known character - who could it be?"

Blanche's absence from screens has so far been explained by an extended break in Portugal with a friend.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (11-01-2010), tammyy2j (12-01-2010)

----------


## ES2010

The character to meet tracey in prison is gail, the exec producer pretty much confirmed it on this morning before. 

Gail will end up having a stint in prison because of joe and in the end it will end up gail on trial for joes murder. So as far as i can tell...at the end of summer we'll be enthralled in a big who dunnit scenario as there hve also been pics of david chucking joes mobile into a lake/canal in the press.

----------


## Perdita

Yes, I agree, it has to be Gail who does time. I expect that the truth will come out, I have not heard that Helen Worth wants to leave/has been sacked.

----------


## PILKY

yeh i agree to it has to be gail

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> The character to meet tracey in prison is gail, the exec producer pretty much confirmed it on this morning before. 
> 
> Gail will end up having a stint in prison because of joe and in the end it will end up gail on trial for joes murder. So as far as i can tell...at the end of summer we'll be enthralled in a big who dunnit scenario as there hve also been pics of david chucking joes mobile into a lake/canal in the press.


Poor Gail!  It's understandable she'll be suspected though.

----------


## Dazzle

Poor Gail  :EEK!: .  I know her taste in men is appalling, but she doesn't deserve to be arrested and imprisoned for Joe's murder!

----------


## Dazzle

I've just read this in another forum, so I've no idea how true it is.

Apparently, Gail does goes to prison over Joe's death and insurance scam, as we suspected.  David tries to cover up her involvement which makes matters worse.  

Gail meets Tracy in prison and somehow Tracy gets some information that leads her to blackmail David into re-submitting the statement he retracted at her trial.  (If you remember, David was closely involved with Tracy at the time of Charlie's murder - 
I think she promised to sleep with him if he would make a statement proving she didn't murder Charlie.)  Tracy is then set free until a retrial, whereupon she is sentenced to manslaughter and sentenced to time served.  

This is how Tracy gets back to the Street full-time.

----------

alan45 (13-01-2010), PILKY (13-01-2010), tammyy2j (13-01-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Sounds plausible

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Yes, that makes more sense now.

----------


## PILKY

thats makes sense

----------


## LostVoodoo

not too flimsy a reason actually! and nice how they weaved it all together with Gail too. i get the feeling if she went to prison she'd be happy to see anyone she knew, even Tracy Barlow!

----------


## alan45

Well its what we have come to expect from Corrie. At least its a plausible reason which is unlike Deadenders where they raise the dead, a person gets caught in possesion of a firearm and escaping from lawful custody gets off scott free because the scriptwriters couldnt be arsed researching the facts

----------


## PILKY

i cant wait to find out what stuff tracy has on david  and your right   
alan45

----------


## Abbie

I love Tracy, im glad  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

Im not sure i buy this, what is David's new statement going to say?

----------


## PILKY

> Im not sure i buy this, what is David's new statement going to say?


thats what i'm wondering to

----------


## Dazzle

> Im not sure i buy this, what is David's new statement going to say?


If I remember correctly (and please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong), Tracy originally used David as a false witness to the fact that she didn't murder Charlie, but he turned on her at the trial and recinded his statement, causing her to be found guilty of murder.

It sounds like, if this storyline comes to pass, that Tracy manages to get something on Gail or David after meeting Gail in prison, and blackmails David into going to the police and saying that his original statement was true.

We'll just have to wait and see if any of this actually comes to pass.

----------


## Perdita

You might be right there, it could be on those lines

----------


## PILKY

i cant wait to find out what tracy has on david

----------


## Hannelene

When Tracy and David slept together how old was he back then?

----------


## Perdita

They never slept together. He wanted to lose his virginity with her but it never happened.

----------


## Dazzle

They didn't actually slept together.  According to Wikipedia, Tracy was just stringing him along by promising to sleep with him in return for his testifying in her favour in court.  She managed to put him off until after the court case.  David went through with his lie but the prosecution tore him to shreds.

The fact that he did testify in her favour in court (according to Wikipedia) means the theory we've been discussing probably wouldn't work.  Oh well, it was only an unbstubstantiated rumour anyway.

If anyone's interested, here's the Wikipedia page I got this from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tracy_Barlow

----------


## PILKY

i rememer that he kept ringing her and texting her asking to meet up

----------


## Perdita

That is right, you have a good memory  :Smile:

----------


## PILKY

> That is right, you have a good memory


 :Cheer:

----------


## PILKY

with what i'th been reading tn the inside soap when she comes back she couses trouble for steve and becky when they decide to adopt tracy stars scheming

----------


## Dazzle

Yep she's bound to cause all kinds of trouble for Becky and Steve - just when they get things back on track too!

----------


## Perdita

SHE may play Corrie's biggest bitch - but actress Kate Ford says she was full of nerves about returning as Tracy Barlow. 
Kate, who begged soap bosses not to kill off her character, returns in the spring when Tracy is let out of jail to attend her gran's funeral. 

She was jailed for 15 years in 2007 for murdering boyfriend Charlie Stubbs - but she will be back on the Street when beloved gran Blanche Hunt is laid to rest. 

Actress Kate revealed her character will also re-appear for a longer stint in the soap later in the year. 

Despite spending five years on the cobbles, Kate, 32, said she was worried about her return. 

She has already filmed a string of new scenes and admitted in an interview with Hello! magazine: "I was really nervous at first. 

"I had this noise in my throat like a croak because my mouth was really dry. The sound guy was like, 'I can hear that'. It was really loud." 

Kate left Weatherfield in April 2007, but is still recognised as Tracy. The star added: "When I left, I said: 'Please don't kill me off!' 

"I hoped I would return even though it was my decision to leave. 

"People do remember the storyline even now. I still get binmen shouting 'Hello Tracy!' when they see me. I wanted people to see Tracy as messed-up, not evil." 

Kate, who has a 19-month-old son called Otis, said: "I left Coronation Street to do lots of different things, then within a few months I found out I was pregnant so my life went in another direction." 

Her return follows the death of actress Maggie Jones who played her on-screen gran. 

Kate said: "I knew her really well. She was a brilliant person, really feisty with a naughty sense of humour." 


The Sun

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2010), PILKY (25-01-2010)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's unluckiest lady Gail McIntyre (Helen Worth) attends court in the coming weeks on a murder charge - for killing her husband Joe. And as you can see from my pictures below, Eileen's certainly not prepared to miss the opportunity to see Gail in the dock!

It's no secret that Joe dies - as was seen in the NTA Corrie promo reel - but the aftermath is interesting to say the least. Gail actually ends up being remanded in custody pending trial, so expect plenty of prison scenes. 

The cool twist, though, is that it paves the way for Kate Ford's return to screens as Tracy Barlow. Gail and Tracy in prison together?! What a combination...

----------

Dazzle (01-02-2010), PILKY (27-01-2010)

----------


## PILKY

oh i'm looking forword to it

----------


## Chris_2k11

me too it sounds really good

----------


## Perdita

Tracy Barlow's return to Coronation Street will cause havoc for Peter and Leanne's romance, reports claim.

It has been announced that Kate Ford will reprise her role as the murderous daughter of Deidre, coming out of prison in time for the Manchester soap's 50th anniversary.

Chris Gascoyne, who plays Peter, told the TV Times: "Whenever Kate is around, things go wrong - Tracy comes in with a huge wooden spoon and stirs everything up.

"You know, Peter's just troubled, he's got demons but she's actually murdered someone."

Tracy began a 15-year prison sentence after killing abusive husband Charlie Stubbs (played by Bill Ward).

----------

Dazzle (27-02-2010), PILKY (27-02-2010)

----------


## Dazzle

I wonder how Tracey will cause havoc for them?

----------


## parkerman

> Tracy began a 15-year prison sentence after killing abusive husband Charlie Stubbs (played by Bill Ward).


How long has she been inside?

----------


## Perdita

3 years in April 2010

----------

parkerman (27-02-2010)

----------


## parkerman

Thanks, Perdy. 

In that case, do we know yet how she gets out if she was sentenced to 15 years?

----------


## Perdita

Not as far as I know, but producers have issued assurances that it is a legitimate and plausible reason for her early release. Guess we have to wait to judge for ourselves  :Smile:

----------


## PILKY

> I wonder how Tracey will cause havoc for them?


i'm wondering that to but looking forword to it

----------


## Perdita

I have a feeling that she will cause havoc for everyone, Peter, because she will fancy him, Steve and Becky because of Amy, I am not looking forward to the character coming back   :Sad:   All too predictable imo

----------


## PILKY

> I have a feeling that she will cause havoc for everyone, Peter, because she will fancy him, Steve and Becky because of Amy, I am not looking forward to the character coming back    All too predictable imo


isnt Peter her brother?

----------


## Dazzle

Yeah, Peter is Tracey's brother, so hopefully she won't fancy him  :EEK!: 

I'm not really looking forward to her coming back, either.  From what I remember she wasn't that good an actress.

----------


## Perdita

Ooops. Forgot for a moment that Peter is her brother but I suppose she will not like him playing happy family when she has to fight for her daughter, once she sees how happy Peter and Leanne are with Simon

----------


## alan45

Just how TF can Tracey get released from THE BIG HOUSE so soon.

----------


## Dazzle

> Ooops. Forgot for a moment that Peter is her brother...


Actually, now I think about it, I believe Peter and Tracey may be step brother and sister, so theoretically she could fancy him.  I can't see Corrie going down that road though.

I can't see how Tracey can be released realistically unless new evidence comes to light or a witness comes forward.  Even then, we know it'd be false because she really did murder Charlie.

----------


## Perdita

I hope they don't go down the line of Tracey fancying Peter  :EEK!:

----------


## parkerman

> Just how TF can Tracey get released from THE BIG HOUSE so soon.


Easy. It's a soap.

----------


## alan45

> Easy. It's a soap.


Next thing you will be telling us is that EE isnt real!!!!!

----------


## parkerman

> Next thing you will be telling us is that EE isnt real!!!!!


Of course EE is real. You saw the cardboard funfair didn't you? Every square in London has one.

----------


## Perdita

TRACY Barlow will become the richest killer behind bars when she inherits a fortune this summer.

And murderer Tracy isnât the only one to be surprised that gran Blanche Hunt, who died in Spain, left all her money to the jailbird.

It will come as an even bigger shock to her mum Deidre (Anne Kirkbride, 55) because she is left only some tatty necklaces and earrings by the battleaxe.

News that Tracy (Kate Ford, 32) is now worth a small fortune quickly angers her relatives. Brother Peter (Chris Gascoyne, 42) storms: âWhy Tracy, for Godâs sake? What was Blanche thinking?â

Ken (Bill Roache, 77) says: âMaybe she thought Tracy needed the money.â

But that doesnât wash with Peter, who hits back: âWhat, for soap and tobacco? Cos thatâs all sheâll be able to spend it on for the next 10 years.â

When Deirdre breaks out laughing, Peter asks what sheâs so amused about and she explains:

âIâm laughing at you lot arguing. Donât you get it? Thatâs just what me mum would have wanted.â

And Blanche, who was played by the late Maggie Jones, takes one last swipe at Ken when she leaves him her dog.

Blanche writes: âYouâd better feed and walk her regularly. And donât take her near canals, theatres
or any other places where loose women may be hanging about.â

Ken responds: âEven in death she mocks me.â



Daily Star

----------

Dazzle (16-03-2010)

----------


## Chris_2k11

All this talk of the funeral and the will, but whens it actually happening?

----------


## Perdita

In May  :Crying:

----------


## Chris_2k11

May  :EEK!:

----------


## Siobhan

And when is Tracy due out of prison then?

----------


## Perdita

First for the funeral and later this year for good, after dopping Gail in for murdering Joe

----------

Siobhan (11-03-2010)

----------


## alan45

> First for the funeral and later this year for good, after dopping Gail in for murdering Joe


In the totally far fetched ridiculous storyline

----------


## LostVoodoo

i hope this funeral and will thing is like an entire episode, it's gonna be hilarious!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Sounds great.  Love this bit:

"And Blanche, who was played by the late Maggie Jones, takes one last swipe at Ken when she leaves him her dog.

Blanche writes: âYouâd better feed and walk her regularly. And donât take her near canals, theatres
or any other places where loose women may be hanging about.â

Ken responds: âEven in death she mocks me.â

 :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street character Tracy Barlow's comeback storyline has reportedly been revealed.

The superbitch, played by Kate Ford, will apparently be cleared of murdering boyfriend Charlie Stubbs during a retrial and subsequently return to Weatherfield to cause havoc.

A source told the News of the World: "It's a masterstroke to bring her back. We expect Tracy to be in Weatherfield for at least a year and star in some terrific storylines. There is so much to go at.

"She is uncompromising, feisty and downright evil when she wants to be. The viewing figures are going to be huge for the episode when she first arrives back in Weatherfield and walks into the Rovers for the first time."

Producers are said to be filming scenes to show during the soap's 50th birthday celebrations in December, to give viewers a taste of her full-time return in the New Year.

Tracy will bring chaos to several characters upon her return, including Gail Platt, the McDonalds and her parents Ken and Deirdre Barlow.

----------

parkerman (24-10-2010)

----------


## parkerman

> A source told the News of the World: "It's a masterstroke to bring her back."


Is it really? But we all know she did murder Charlie Stubbs, so, if she's now going to be cleared what sort of message does that give out?

----------


## alan45

> Is it really? But we all know she did murder Charlie Stubbs, so, if she's now going to be cleared what sort of message does that give out?


That Ms Barlow can do what she wants including committing perjury and the producers will bring her back in a totally unrealistic way.

----------


## alan45

TWISTED Tracy Barlow is back to her evil ways as soon as she is freed from jail - by snatching daughter Amy.
Corrie's superbitch stuns residents by making a shock Christmas Eve return after an anomaly in DNA evidence means she is released from her 15-year sentence for killing former lover Charlie Stubbs.
TV Biz can reveal that a retrial is set for the New Year and Tracy, played by Kate Ford is on the warpath.
She is determined to wreck her ex Steve McDonald's marriage to new wife Becky by taking little Amy from them.
Becky, played by Katherine Kelly, suffers another blow days later when scheming half-sister Kylie Turner demands another Â£10,000 to keep her son Max as her own.
Viewers last week saw her agree to give Kylie Â£20,000 if she left Weatherfield and allowed her to bring up Max.
Terrified of losing both her kids, Becky is pushed to the brink and returns to her criminal ways to get Kylie the cash.
She breaks into Dev Alahan's cornershop - still cordoned off after the tram crash reduced it to rubble - and nicks the money from the safe.
An insider said: "Becky is desperate for her family and will do anything to stop it being ripped apart - although she risks ending back in jail when she goes to such extreme lengths."


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz14vgemYZf

----------

lizann (11-11-2010)

----------


## lizann

> TWISTED Tracy Barlow is back to her evil ways as soon as she is freed from jail - by snatching daughter Amy.
> Corrie's superbitch stuns residents by making a shock Christmas Eve return after an anomaly in DNA evidence means she is released from her 15-year sentence for killing former lover Charlie Stubbs.
> TV Biz can reveal that a retrial is set for the New Year and Tracy, played by Kate Ford is on the warpath.
> She is determined to wreck her ex Steve McDonald's marriage to new wife Becky by taking little Amy from them.
> Becky, played by Katherine Kelly, suffers another blow days later when scheming half-sister Kylie Turner demands another Â£10,000 to keep her son Max as her own.
> Viewers last week saw her agree to give Kylie Â£20,000 if she left Weatherfield and allowed her to bring up Max.
> Terrified of losing both her kids, Becky is pushed to the brink and returns to her criminal ways to get Kylie the cash.
> She breaks into Dev Alahan's cornershop - still cordoned off after the tram crash reduced it to rubble - and nicks the money from the safe.
> An insider said: \"Becky is desperate for her family and will do anything to stop it being ripped apart - although she risks ending back in jail when she goes to such extreme lengths.\"
> ...


Why has this got to do with her causing havoc for Leanne and Peter???? Shouldnt this have gone in the Tracey's return thread

----------

alan45 (11-11-2010), Perdita (11-11-2010)

----------


## alan45

> Tracy Barlow's return to Coronation Street will cause havoc for Peter and Leanne's romance, reports claim.
> 
> It has been announced that Kate Ford will reprise her role as the murderous daughter of Deidre, coming out of prison in time for the Manchester soap's 50th anniversary.
> 
> Chris Gascoyne, who plays Peter, told the TV Times: "Whenever Kate is around, things go wrong - Tracy comes in with a huge wooden spoon and stirs everything up.
> 
> "You know, Peter's just troubled, he's got demons but she's actually murdered someone."
> 
> Tracy began a 15-year prison sentence after killing abusive husband Charlie Stubbs (played by Bill Ward).





> I have a feeling that she will cause havoc for everyone, Peter, because she will fancy him, Steve and Becky because of Amy, I am not looking forward to the character coming back    All too predictable imo





> Coronation Street character Tracy Barlow's comeback storyline has reportedly been revealed.
> 
> The superbitch, played by Kate Ford, will apparently be cleared of murdering boyfriend Charlie Stubbs during a retrial and subsequently return to Weatherfield to cause havoc.
> 
> A source told the News of the World: "It's a masterstroke to bring her back. We expect Tracy to be in Weatherfield for at least a year and star in some terrific storylines. There is so much to go at.
> 
> "She is uncompromising, feisty and downright evil when she wants to be. The viewing figures are going to be huge for the episode when she first arrives back in Weatherfield and walks into the Rovers for the first time."
> 
> Producers are said to be filming scenes to show during the soap's 50th birthday celebrations in December, to give viewers a taste of her full-time return in the New Year.
> ...





> Why has this got to do with her causing havoc for Leanne and Peter???? Shouldnt this have gone in the Tracey's return thread



This seemed to be the most current thread and Traceyluvs return was already being discussed so I thought it the most appropriate thread to continue the discussion in.  This is what happens when too many new threads are opened

----------


## lizann

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...Corrie-Spoiler

You could have done a search for her return thread

----------


## lizann

http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...Corrie-Spoiler

Tracey is back again!

----------


## Siobhan

> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...Corrie-Spoiler
> 
> You could have done a search for her return thread


Lets just keep all Tracey spolier in this thread.. even if she decides to cause havoc with the pigeons... One thread only for Tracy spoilers... If I find more thread on tracy's return, I will merge them 

Thanks

----------

alan45 (11-11-2010), lizann (11-11-2010)

----------


## alan45

> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...Corrie-Spoiler
> 
> You could have done a search for her return thread


Which I did. I picked the most appropriate of the many Traceyluv threads. Thankfull Shiv has now merged them all so the problem is solved.

----------


## Perdita

Kate Ford has promised that Coronation Street fans can expect "loads of trouble" from her character Tracy Barlow this Christmas.

Superbitch Tracy is currently serving a 15-year jail sentence for murder but makes a surprise comeback during the festive season after being released unexpectedly.

Speaking on ITV2's Coronation Street Uncovered: Live, Ford said of Tracy's release: "It does sound quite unlikely but there is a good reason for it."

The exact details surrounding Tracy's return have yet to be confirmed, although tabloid reports have suggested that she will snatch her daughter Amy from ex-lover Steve McDonald shortly after she arrives back on the street.

Ford added: "She comes back on Christmas Eve and then there's loads of action with her on Christmas Day, causing loads of trouble. Tracy's back - she's back to her old tricks and she will get Amy back."

Tracy was last seen on screen back in the summer when a storyline saw her trying to stitch up Gail McIntyre (Helen Worth) for murder.

----------


## alan45

> Superbitch Tracy is currently serving a 15-year jail sentence for murder but makes a surprise comeback during the festive season after being released unexpectedly.
> 
> Speaking on ITV2's Coronation Street Uncovered: Live, Ford said of Tracy's release: "It does sound quite unlikely but there is a good reason for it."


I would love to know what plausible reason they can come up with to bring Tracyluv back

----------


## alan45

The reason Traceyluv gets early release from the Big House is   Spoiler:    The Forensic Expert who gave evidence against her has been discredited and she is released pending a possible retrial.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow will be "the same old Tracy" when she returns to the cobbles, Kate Ford has promised. 

The twisted boyfriend killer gets a stroke of luck this Christmas when it emerges that the forensics expert at her trial was a fraud, allowing Tracy to be released from jail pending a retrial.

Kate told Inside Soap: "Tracy's absolutely ecstatic to be out of prison, and excited to be home. She's a bit nervous because she knows everybody is going to hate her - but she's basically the same old Tracy!"

Tracy pitches up at a memorial for the tram crash victims on Christmas Eve, stunning the residents of Weatherfield.

She demands that her daughter Amy spend part of Christmas with her.

And when the little girl lets slip that Steve (Simon Gregson) and Becky McDonald (Katherine Kelly) "bought" Becky's nephew Max from her tearaway sister, it gives her a bargaining tool to get Amy full-time.

"Primarly she wants Amy back, but she'd like to be with Steve as well. She wants them to be a family. Steve is Tracy's true love, and she'd do anything to Becky if it meant she could have him."

----------


## alan45

Kate Ford has admitted that Steve McDonald is the love of Tracy Barlow's life.

The Coronation Street actress told Soaplife that the Weatherfield superbitch plans to make Steve (Simon Gregson) and Becky (Katherine Kelly)'s married life hell upon her return later this month.

"She wants to be in a relationship with him," Ford teased. "He's the one true love of her life - even though he isn't interested. 

"But she won't give up on him. She plans to make things tricky in his marriage in the hope that eventually he'll choose her."

Ford added that Tracy is "ecstatic" to be freed from prison but confessed that no-one apart from Ken Barlow welcomes her back with open arms. 

"Tracy knows they all hate her and she's horrible to everyone in the Street," she added.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Simon Gregson has praised the decision to bring twisted Tracy Barlow back to the soap.

The actor's character Steve McDonald is in for a shock next week when Tracy (Kate Ford) returns to the cobbles on Christmas Eve, before making her mark by trying to reclaim their daughter Amy.

Speaking to Soaplife about Tracy's comeback, Gregson explained: "I'm really excited. Tracy's a brilliant character. You've got that lightness and then pure evil. And Kate does such a good deadpan face. I sometimes have to struggle not to laugh.

"Her return is a massive shock. Steve instantly thinks, 'Oh no!' He just knows she'll be bringing him loads of flack."

Discussing Tracy's demands for custody of Amy, Gregson continued: "Tracy's got [Steve] over a barrel. It turns out Amy's heard Steve and Becky talking about buying Max and she's told Tracy.

"That's all the ammunition she needs. She tells Steve if she doesn't get custody she'll shop him and Becky to the authorities."

Kate Ford recently admitted that Tracy is still in love with Steve.

----------


## Chris_2k11

I can't wait to see what happens between her and Gail, I can just imagine her saying something along the lines of "No hard feelings ey Gail?"  :Rotfl:

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has admitted that playing Tracy Barlow used to send her "round the bend".

The actress, who returns to the ITV1 soap on Christmas Eve, revealed that her filming schedule was so intense she rarely got the chance to simply be herself. 

She told the Daily Mail: "I was going round the bend. I'd come home from work at 7pm or 8pm, rehearse my lines for the next day, go to bed at midnight, and then at 7am I was Tracy Barlow again. But I still wanted the chance to come back. I said to the producers, 'Please don't kill off my character'."

Of her return, she said: "She's terrible to everyone she meets. She's expecting people to hate her, so she's horrible to them before they're horrible to her. With Tracy, I've never tired of trying to find the human in her - of asking what it is that makes her do it."

Speaking of her own similarities to Tracy, Ford added: "I was fiery, jealous. If a boyfriend spoke to a girl in a club, I'd shout, scream and storm off. But I'm a different person now - much happier. I'm more selfless now, too. I love [son] Otis more than I've ever loved anyone."

----------


## alan45

Kate Ford has revealed that Tracy Barlow will be harder than ever before when she returns to Coronation Street later this week.

The Weatherfield superbitch is currently behind bars for murdering her boyfriend Charlie Stubbs. However, Ford told the Daily Star that "lucky" Tracy will be released on Christmas Eve.

"She's a very lucky person," she explained. "Basically it turns out that the key forensic expert in her murder trial was a fraud and has destroyed all the documents connected with her case.

"It means that there will be a re-trial and while the date is set she's been let out on bail."

Speaking about her return, she continued: "The Street has been through a lot but things are about to get even worse. There's no Christmas spirit as far as Tracy is concerned. She's back and she means business.

"I'd actually say that Tracy is harder than she’s ever been before," she said. "Prison has really made her toughen up. She's learnt a few new tricks, which can only mean trouble for everyone around her, especially Steve and Becky.

Ford, who returned to the soap briefly earlier this year, revealed that Tracy will be determined to get her daughter Amy back. 

"In her mind a child should be with their mother, regardless of the fact she's been in prison and proved she’s a pretty nasty person," she said. "All she cares about is getting Amy back. As a mother myself I can understand that.

"It’s just the way she goes about it that’s all wrong. When it comes to Amy she won't back off."

----------


## alan45

Tracy Barlow makes her long-awaited return to Coronation Street tonight, setting in motion a chain of events which ultimately sees her viciously attacked on New Year's Eve.

The scheming murderess - played by Kate Ford - has spent three years behind bars for killing Charlie Stubbs, but a surprise twist sees her released pending a retrial as the forensics expert who worked on her case has been discredited.

Deirdre's wayward daughter wastes no time before making her presence known on the street, but within a week, it seems that Tracy has pushed someone too far as she is found lying in a pool of blood in the Barlows' back yard.

Steve and Becky McDonald are high on the list of suspects following the attack as Tracy makes life hell for both of them following her return to the cobbles - and Steve is the one who has blood on his hands on the night of the incident.

Gail McIntyre is also in the frame as Tracy's recent attempt to frame her for murder gives her a strong motive for a revenge attack. The pair have a furious brawl in The Rovers in the build-up to New Year's Eve, but whether Gail will take things further remains to be seen.









Other possible culprits include David Platt and Nick Tilsley, who have witnessed the superbitch's terrible treatment of their mother. Additionally, both find themselves caught up in Tracy's hunt for a man in the coming days.



Tracy's nasty ways also upset a number of other Weatherfield residents following her return, meaning that 2011 on the cobbles begins with a big mystery. Who is responsible for the shock attack? And who will be arrested as Tracy fights for life?

----------

Dazzle (24-12-2010), tammyy2j (27-12-2010)

----------


## alan45

What is it with the producers of Corrie and Toxic Tracy. What is so special about tooth Kate Ford that she has been brought back to the cobbles in a totally unbelieveable storyline. I know when Daran Lyttle was around that Kate was the teachers pet. She is a woeful actress and now judging by the spoilers the whole storylines seem to revolve round her. 

I am certainly not glad to see her back and the sooner she is back in the Special Hotel in Weatherfield the better.

The producers promised that her return would be credible. I dont know who they think they are kidding. Even Parkermans fantasy soap storyline is more credible,

----------

parkerman (27-12-2010), tammyy2j (27-12-2010)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street returnee Kate Ford has teased the outcome of her alter ego Tracy Barlow's vicious attack on New Year's Eve.

In an interview with What's On TV, the actress suggested that Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson) - who is first to discover Tracy - is the prime suspect in her attempted murder.

She said: "She answers the back door at No 1 and is attacked. She's quite badly injured. It's really traumatic. Steve [finds her] which makes him a suspect."

Describing the lead-up to the attack, Ford revealed: "Tracy thinks that she has to be cruel to be kind. She believes that Amy should be with her mother and will soon get used to the idea. 

"Anyway, she thinks she's going to get Steve too. She really believes there's a chance she could be with Steve."

The star then joked: "She has sex with two men in 24 hours. She's a bit desperate as it's been four years since she's had any action!"

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street returnee Kate Ford has teased the outcome of her alter ego Tracy Barlow's vicious attack on New Year's Eve.
> 
> In an interview with What's On TV, the actress suggested that Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson) - who is first to discover Tracy - is the prime suspect in her attempted murder.
> 
> She said: "She answers the back door at No 1 and is attacked. She's quite badly injured. It's really traumatic. Steve [finds her] which makes him a suspect."
> 
> Describing the lead-up to the attack, Ford revealed: "Tracy thinks that she has to be cruel to be kind. She believes that Amy should be with her mother and will soon get used to the idea. 
> 
> "Anyway, she thinks she's going to get Steve too. She really believes there's a chance she could be with Steve."
> ...


Who?

----------


## parkerman

I think it must be Roy and Norris.

----------


## sean slater

lol Nick and David

----------


## alan45

> I think it must be Roy and Norris.


So two more funerals in the Street then

----------


## Dazzle

> lol Nick and David


If it is them two, they're not exactly loyal to their mum after what Tracy did to her.

----------


## lizann

> Who?


Ashley he is her tweety pie  :Big Grin:

----------

Chris_2k11 (29-12-2010), tammyy2j (31-12-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

So David was one who is next Ciaran, Steve or maybe Nick

----------


## parkerman

> Ashley he is her tweety pie


I think that's going a bit too far, even for the cutting edge of Coronation Street....

----------


## tammyy2j

So she beds both of Gail's sons David and Nick - Gail must be so proud 

It's a pity that Tracy survives her attack

----------


## alan45

> It's a pity that Tracy survives her attack


Yes I agree. She has been brought back in a totally unbelievable way and apart from anything else Kate Ford is a CRAP actor

----------

parkerman (02-01-2011), tammyy2j (02-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

EXCELLENT NEWS in today's News of the World. Kate Ford is reportedly not renewing her contract after it expires in six months time. 


Thank you God!!!

----------

Dazzle (02-01-2011), parkerman (02-01-2011), tammyy2j (02-01-2011)

----------


## parkerman

How about writing her exit scene for our long running "All Purpose Soap Storyline" saga? I'm sure you'd write that with real passion, Alan!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Don't think we've seen the back of Tracy Luv just yet. Coronation Street character Tracy Barlow is reportedly being lined up as the next barmaid at The Rovers Return.Scriptwriters at the ITV1 soap apparently want the superbitch, played by Kate Ford, to follow in the footsteps of the likes of Liz McDonald and Tina McIntyre by getting a job in the pub.An insider told the Sunday Mirror: "Tracy is one of the most popular characters, the one we all love to hate, and so where better to put her than behind the bar at the Rovers?"The job will be Tracy's second stint behind the bar after she was fired on her first day by landlady Shelley Unwin for being lazy back in 2003.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Don't think we've seen the back of Tracy Luv just yet. Coronation Street character Tracy Barlow is reportedly being lined up as the next barmaid at The Rovers Return.Scriptwriters at the ITV1 soap apparently want the superbitch, played by Kate Ford, to follow in the footsteps of the likes of Liz McDonald and Tina McIntyre by getting a job in the pub.An insider told the Sunday Mirror: "Tracy is one of the most popular characters, the one we all love to hate, and so where better to put her than behind the bar at the Rovers?"The job will be Tracy's second stint behind the bar after she was fired on her first day by landlady Shelley Unwin for being lazy back in 2003.


I'm sure no one would drink there then

----------


## alan45

> "Tracy is one of the most popular characters,


Popular my ar$e.

Of course she is popular with some of the luvvies who write ridiculous storylines so as the can bring her back.

Apparently thr PTB want her to stay but she wants to look after her kid. Either that or its an excuse to ask for more money after her contract expires

----------


## alan45

Kate Ford has said she is leaving Coronation Street again after her current stint on the show, due to missing her baby son.

According to the News Of The World, the 33-year-old - who recently made an explosive return to the show as Tracy Barlow - has said she won't renew her contract beyond the initial six months as she is finding it difficult to cope with being away from two-year-old Otis.

And the paper reports that she told a friend: "It's really stressful right now as I hate being away from Otis.

"I am back at Corrie for four more months and then I'll come back to London to find work. We have good contacts - so hopefully I'll find something." 

Tracy Barlow returned to Weatherfield last month and has already made her mark, falling out with both Gail McIntyre and Becky McDonald, before she was found beaten unconscious on New Year's Eve.

Producers had hoped she would extend her contract to remain on the show beyond the initial six months.

"We are all disappointed Kate will not be staying on as she is such a brilliant actress  :Sick:  :Rotfl: and Tracy is such an iconic character," an insider said. "But we knew it was just a test to see how she coped living away from Otis.

"We have done everything possible to make the separation as easy as we could - but she misses him terribly. We hope she comes back again."

----------

tammyy2j (04-01-2011)

----------


## Perdita

That is the best news for a long time  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

She is reportedly also to become a barmaid again in the Rovers  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> She is reportedly also to become a barmaid again in the Rovers


 Already posted post 140

----------


## parkerman

Presumably the easiest way to get shot of her in 6 months would be to hold the re-trial and find her guilty again.

----------


## alan45

> Presumably the easiest way to get shot of her in 6 months would be to hold the re-trial and find her guilty again.


Personally I would prefer to see a more "permanent" demise so that she doesn't return at the whim of some luvvie

----------

parkerman (03-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Tina McIntyre is to become the latest target of superbitch Tracy Barlow, a report has claimed.

According to the Daily Star, Tracy's (Kate Ford) spiteful ways will emerge yet again when she takes a new job behind the bar at the Rovers Return in a forthcoming storyline.

Sources say that a "battle of the barmaids" will begin in the pub when Tracy repeatedly steals Tina's (Michelle Keegan) tips as part of a "dirty tricks campaign" against her co-worker.

Tracy is expected to land her job at The Rovers after Steve and Becky McDonald agree to let her work for them while they go off on holiday.

However, when they return, Tracy will continue her attempts to blackmail the couple by insisting that they have to let her keep the position.

News that Tracy would become a Rovers barmaid first emerged earlier this month.

Speaking at the time, a source commented: "Tracy is one of the most popular characters, the one we all love to hate, and so where better to put her than behind the bar at The Rovers?"

----------

tammyy2j (20-01-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

How the hell would Steve give her a job?

----------


## alan45

> How the hell would Steve give her a job?



I suspect it will have something to do with Amy living at T'Rovers

----------


## lizann

> How the hell would Steve give her a job?


Becky might to stop her going after Claire

----------


## parkerman

> Speaking at the time, a source commented: "Tracy is one of the most popular characters


Splutter...chokes on morning coffee....

----------

alan45 (21-01-2011), Dazzle (30-01-2011), Siobhan (21-01-2011), tammyy2j (21-01-2011)

----------


## alan45

> Splutter...chokes on morning coffee....


Yes I thought that amusing to but hadnt time to post one of my sarky comments

----------


## alan45

Deidre Barlow (Anne Kirkbride) and Ken Barlow (William Roache) are delighted when Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford) is discharged from hospital after her attack. Tracy is thrilled to see daughter Amy Barlow (Elle Mulvany)...



Tracy is determined to get her own back on Claire for pushing her, and tries to snatch Becky McDonald's (Katherine Kelly) mobile when she realises she is talking to Claire

----------


## alan45

Becky McDonald (Katherine Kelly) is furious with Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson) when she sees arch-enemy Tracy Barlow (Kate Ford) working behind the bar.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I would be angry too.  What on earth is Tracey doing there?  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has named her character's ongoing war with Becky McDonald as a highlight of her return to the soap.

The actress's bitchy alter ego Tracy Barlow has made no secret of her dislike for Becky (Katherine Kelly) in recent weeks - and has even told the blonde that she plans to steal her husband Steve (Simon Gregson) before the year is over.

Ford has been back on screen since December and is thought to be on an initial six-month contract with the Weatherfield drama.

In an interview with Soaplife, the mum-of-one explained: "I felt nervous at first but now it feels like I've never been away - although it seems as if everyone here has had a baby, so we talk about our kids a lot now.

"I love working with Simon Gregson and Katherine Kelly. We both love what's going on between Tracy and Becky."

Asked whether it has been hard to slip back into the character, Ford replied: "No. I played her for six years so I know her really well. The writers know Tracy and they do all the hard work. I just have to imagine what it's like to be her. I think my face changes as soon as I step onto the cobbles as Tracy."

Tracy's latest storyline has seen her discover that her stepbrother Peter has been betrayed by his unfaithful partner Leanne, leaving her wondering whether to tell him or not.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has reportedly signed a new contract to stay with the soap.

The actress, who plays Tracy Barlow, has agreed a six-month deal worth Â£80,000, committing her to the show until at least 2012, The People reports. 

Ford had previously decided to leave at the end of her current contract in May because commuting to Manchester from her London home meant she missed her son, Otis. However, show bosses have now persuaded her to change her mind.

A source said: "Viewers have loved having Tracy back. We're delighted she's signed a new contract. She's here for the foreseeable future."

Another added: "She's going to be causing huge trouble for Steve and Becky and there will be run-ins with Liz. Viewers will be screaming at their TVs when they see what she does next. The bitch is well and truly back."

----------

tammyy2j (14-02-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Crap  :Angry:

----------


## alan45

> Crap


Double Crap

I was only putting up with Kate Plank because I was sure she was only staying for 6 months. What is it about her that the producers think is so  fn special. She is a talentless actor

----------


## parkerman

> A source said: "Viewers have loved having Tracy back."


The source wasn't Kate Ford by any chance was it?

----------


## Dazzle

> The source wasn't Kate Ford by any chance was it?


It was the same source that thinks the viewers love Kym Marsh too.

----------


## parkerman

> It was the same source that thinks the viewers love Kym Marsh too.


You mean Alan? :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> You mean Alan?


Yeah, definitely...he's secretly Kate Ford's and Kym Marsh's number 1 fan...   :Rotfl:

----------


## Perdita

:Big Grin:   you never know   :Lol:

----------


## alan45

> It was the same source that thinks the viewers love Kym Marsh too.





> You mean Alan?





> Yeah, definitely...he's secretly Kate Ford's and Kym Marsh's number 1 fan...





> you never know


Nah

Im more of a Sally Webster fan

----------


## tammyy2j

> Coronation Street star Kate Ford has reportedly signed a new contract to stay with the soap.
> 
> The actress, who plays Tracy Barlow, has agreed a six-month deal worth Â£80,000, committing her to the show until at least 2012, The People reports. 
> 
> Ford had previously decided to leave at the end of her current contract in May because commuting to Manchester from her London home meant she missed her son, Otis. However, show bosses have now persuaded her to change her mind.
> 
> A source said: "Viewers have loved having Tracy back. We're delighted she's signed a new contract. She's here for the foreseeable future."
> 
> Another added: "She's going to be causing huge trouble for Steve and Becky and there will be run-ins with Liz. Viewers will be screaming at their TVs when they see what she does next. The bitch is well and truly back."


Oh god no please

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I thought she was leaving please tell me it's not true.  I can't stand another year of TracyLuv

----------


## Perdita

Sadly it looks like a fat pay cheque has made missing Otis less of an ordeal  :Sad:

----------


## alan45

> I thought she was leaving please tell me it's not true.  I can't stand another year of TracyLuv


Im afraid the talentless Ms Ford is with us for at least another six months

----------


## tammyy2j

Becky McDonald will suspect that her arch-nemesis Tracy Barlow is poisoning daughter Amy in a forthcoming Coronation Street storyline, a report has claimed.

According to The Sun, Amy will fall ill in mysterious circumstances next month, which leads to Tracy and Steve spending more time together as doctors try to determine what could be wrong with their child.

Amid the worry over Amy's health, it is thought that Tracy (Kate Ford) starts to enjoy the new-found attention that Steve (Simon Gregson) is giving to the pair of them.

However, Becky (Katherine Kelly) apparently becomes convinced that there is a sinister explanation for Amy's illness, believing that Tracy is poisoning the youngster as part of a twisted plan to win Steve back.

A source told the newspaper: "Becky loves Amy and can't bear to see her suffering. She also can't bear seeing Steve and Tracy together. She is jealous and she quickly that Tracy is feeding off the attention Steve is giving them both."

Viewers will reportedly see Becky accuse Tracy after growing suspicious, branding her enemy a bad mother and bringing up some of the lowest moments from her troubled past to back up her claims.

"Becky can handle herself but Tracy is a dangerous enemy to make," the insider added. "If Steve believes Tracy over Becky, it could signal the end of their marriage."

However, whether there is an innocent explanation for Amy's illness or if Tracy really is poisoning the child has yet to be revealed.

----------


## alan45

Already Posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...-to-poison-Amy

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has warned that viewers should not expect a long-term change in her villainous character Tracy Barlow after she discovers the truth about daughter Amy's illness.

Amy is currently exploiting her milk allergy to deliberately make herself sick because she sees it as the best way of uniting her father Steve (Simon Gregson) with Tracy.

When they discover the lengths that Amy has gone to, Tracy and Steve will both feel guilty and make a vow to start putting the youngster first.

However, in an interview with All About Soap, Ford admitted that Tracy soon starts turning the latest twist to her own advantage - increasing the pressure on Steve and Becky by threatening to leave Weatherfield with Amy.

The actress explained: "She thinks it's time for her to move away with Amy and start her life afresh. This time there would be one house, one parent and no part-time sharing of Amy. She's convinced herself it will do her daughter the world of good.

"Becky thinks she's bluffing. Tracy wants to be near Steve and have him to herself, but there is some seriousness to her threats. She has even spoken to a friend in London and got herself a job in a florists'."

Asked whether Tracy really has Amy's best interests at heart, Ford replied: "Not really! She threatens to call social services about Max if Steve and Becky don't let her do what she wants with Amy. Tracy is definitely doing this as much for her as she is for Amy. Tracy is never going to change."

How far Tracy takes her threats to leave the cobbles remains to be seen.

----------


## parkerman

> How far Tracy takes her threats to leave the cobbles remains to be seen.


If only....

----------


## alan45

Katherine Kelly has hinted that she would be surprised if Steve McDonald and Tracy Barlow ever reunited on Coronation Street.

The Weatherfield pair are currently locked in battles over their daughter Amy, though Tracy has made no secret of her desire to eventually steal Steve away from Kelly's character Becky.

As Becky will be departing the cobbles at the beginning of next year, fans have speculated over whether Tracy could finally win Steve's affections.

However, speaking on the red carpet at the British Soap Awards earlier this month, Kelly appeared to dismiss the suggestion, commenting: "Steve hates Tracy more than Becky will ever hate Tracy. Tracy wrecked his first marriage, she holds his child to ransom - she loves Amy but she's a horrible person."

She continued: "Becky hates her for the way she treats Amy and the way she treats Steve. [But] I actually think that if Becky and Tracy were in prison, they probably would have got on alright!"

Kelly also admitted that Becky only has herself to blame for many of her recent problems.

"Becky's always her own worst enemy. She brings herself down," she said. "She's worse to herself than Tracy Barlow could ever be! She has a big self-destruct button, does Becky."

Becky will be one of the characters to take centre stage in a dramatic week of post-watershed Coronation Street episodes next week

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's explosive week of episodes reached its dramatic conclusion tonight as the John Stape saga came to an end and the McDonalds' marriage lay in tatters.



Here, are recent spoilers, rumours and speculation and provides a one-stop guide to what's next for the characters who took centre stage this week.

Becky and Steve
The McDonalds' marriage is on the rocks and next week's episodes see Steve trying desperately to win his wife back, reminding her of all the times he's forgiven her for letting him down. Becky agrees that they can fix their marriage but only if they move away from Weatherfield and never come back. With Amy to think about, Steve is unlikely to be pleased by the ultimatum…

In the longer-term, Becky was recently tipped to cheat on Steve by sleeping with one of her unsavoury old acquaintances while on a drunken bender. One report stated that this would be the final straw for Steve, prompting him to file for a divorce from Becky.

Whatever happens in the pair's marriage, it'll soon be all change at The Rovers as new landlady Stella (Michelle Collins), her husband Karl (John Michie) and daughter Eva (Catherine Tyldesley) all move in at the pub, marking the beginning of a new era for Corrie.

As fans already know, Becky will be departing screens at the start of 2012, but she has been tipped to stay at the forefront of the soap in dramatic storylines for the remainder of her time on the cobbles, so there's sure to be lots more to come from her.

Katherine Kelly, who plays the troubled character, recently said that she currently has no idea of how Becky will leave except that she won't be killed off, while her on-screen sister Paula Lane (Kylie) recently told the Daily Star Sunday that show bosses have "come up with six different endings for her at the minute and they can't make up their minds which one to go for".

Lane added: "That's how secret they are going to keep it. But I don't think they'd ever kill off a character like Becky."

----------


## walsh2509

Becky was only ever ok in corrie, but as of late the writers have cast typed her as flying off the handle at the least wee thing and turning to drink, its getting boring. As for steve , well its no wonder becky and others have went to the same way, he's a village idiot makes Jason look like university material. I read that he cons traceyluv into getting amy by saying he'll make her manager of the pub, when the new family takes over does that mean steve is for the off ?

----------


## alan45

TWISTED Coronation Street murderess Tracy Barlow will finally lure Steve McDonald into bed next month.
But she ends up angrily kidnapping their daughter Amy when he spurns her the next day.
Lonely Steve (Simon Gregson) turns to Tracy (Kate Ford) after his marriage breaks up.
Yet when his wife Becky finds out what's happened he wrongly blames Tracy for telling her. It was Amy (Elle Mulvaney) who spilled the beans.
She storms off in a cab taking Amy, despite Steve having joint custody. A source said: "Viewers will be screaming at her."


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz1Prsejf3B

----------


## Perdita

The only screaming I will do is : Leave Coronoation Street   :Wal2l:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

alan45 (21-06-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

No way Steve don't jump into bed with Tracey.  Man what is wrong with Corrie at the moment. It's just one stupid plot after another.

----------

alan45 (21-06-2011)

----------


## alan45

Im becoming more and more convinced its becoming the Deadenders of the North. The scripts are appalling and some of the acting woeful. So far its a big Nono to Stella and her clan

----------


## Perdita

From DS:

Recent reports suggested that Steve's decision to sleep with Tracy is sparked when Becky has a one-night stand with Nick Tilsley.

It has also been rumoured that Steve and Tracy's night of passion marks the beginning of Becky's exit storyline. Katherine Kelly will finish filming at Coronation Street at the end of the year.


* I am horrified by the way Corrie is portraying life in a very small community these days. Newly weds cheat on their spouses with somebody they never seemed to be attracted to before, a young couple very much in love agree that one of them marries another person never seen before for immigration purposes and within weeks falls in love with that person into a very uncertain future (no jobs, accommodation etc.). A woman convicted of murder gets out of jail on a technicality and takes her daughter back from the home she has known the past 3 years without anyone batting an eyelid, never mind Steve going to court to get this sorted legally  And of course, they live next door to the pub, so seeing Amy would not present a problem to either parent, regardless of where Amy lives  And now a still married woman is meant to sleep with one of the couple of batchelors left on Coronation Street, prompting her still husband to sleep with his ex who he apparently despises and cons into signing a custody order for their daughter.  I would never have thought I would ever consider giving Corrie a miss, been watching it religiously for more years than I care to remember, but I am getting to that state now  *

----------


## alan45

> From DS:
> 
> Recent reports suggested that Steve's decision to sleep with Tracy is sparked when Becky has a one-night stand with Nick Tilsley.
> 
> It has also been rumoured that Steve and Tracy's night of passion marks the beginning of Becky's exit storyline. Katherine Kelly will finish filming at Coronation Street at the end of the year.
> 
> 
> * I am horrified by the way Corrie is portraying life in a very small community these days. Newly weds cheat on their spouses with somebody they never seemed to be attracted to before, a young couple very much in love agree that one of them marries another person never seen before for immigration purposes and within weeks falls in love with that person into a very uncertain future (no jobs, accommodation etc.). A woman convicted of murder gets out of jail on a technicality and takes her daughter back from the home she has known the past 3 years without anyone batting an eyelid, never mind Steve going to court to get this sorted legally  And of course, they live next door to the pub, so seeing Amy would not present a problem to either parent, regardless of where Amy lives  And now a still married woman is meant to sleep with one of the couple of batchelors left on Coronation Street, prompting her still husband to sleep with his ex who he apparently despises and cons into signing a custody order for their daughter.  I would never have thought I would ever consider giving Corrie a miss, been watching it religiously for more years than I care to remember, but I am getting to that state now  *



Well said. I too as an avid Corrie fan am considering giving it a miss. It really is appalling. They appear to have dumbed it down and are definately IMHO trying to turn it into a northern version of EE. Either that or the scriptwriters and storyliners are in the pay of the BBC determined to make Britains number one soap as piss poor as theirs

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has admitted that acting doesn't suit her personality.

The actress, who plays Tracy Barlow in the ITV1 soap, confessed that she lacks confidence and struggled to find work after the birth of her son Otis.

Ford told the Sunday Mirror: "Acting doesn't really suit me. I have a love/hate relationship with it. I'm not confident, I'm not a showy person. I don't like all the attention. I thought it would suit me, but it doesn't. I just think you have to be very confident.

"I love being on Corrie and I'm very proud to be a part of it, don't get me wrong, and I love being able to do days like this. I love all the things it's brought me, but it's not without its downside, the pressure and stuff like that."

Ford added: "If it's in you it's in you, but I wouldn't recommend acting as a career to anyone, to be honest. It's a very tough business and especially now it's much tougher. There's not the drama being made like there used to be, there are so many actors and so little work."

Ford, who has suggested that she won't stay at Coronation Street much longer, also said that she can no longer do live television interviews because they fill her with "horror".  *Well, I won't stand in her way of leaving*

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Could she be a bit more specific on she won't be in the street for much longer. Are we talking before the clocks go back that she'll be departing.

----------


## parkerman

Perhaps they'll discover that she should never have been let out of prison in the first place and send her back.

----------


## Perdita

> Perhaps they'll discover that she should never have been let out of prison in the first place and send her back.


No problem with that storyline, then Steve will remember just how much he cares for Becky and they get back together and STAY TOGETHER!!!!!

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street star Kate Ford has admitted that acting doesn't suit her 
> The actress, who plays Tracy Barlow in the ITV1 soap, confessed that she struggled to find work after the birth of her son Otis.
> 
> Ford told the Sunday Mirror: "Acting doesn't really suit me. [/B]


We already knew that Miss Plank. You couldnt act your way out of a wet paper bag




> Could she be a bit more specific on she won't be in the street for much longer. Are we talking before the clocks go back that she'll be departing.


Really wish it was tomorrow




> Perhaps they'll discover that she should never have been let out of prison in the first place and send her back.


What have I been saying since she returned to pollute our screens




> No problem with that storyline, then Steve will remember just how much he cares for Becky and they get back together and STAY TOGETHER!!!!!


Love your thinking. Just one slight problemo Becky is leaving

----------


## Perdita

While there are some soap thespians who do go on to become successful in other areas of their profession, and I wish Katherine Kelly all the best, however, I am hoping that she will return to Weatherfield in the not too distant future, would it not be a novel storyline, the spouse realising she can't cope without her husband and returning to live in a little backstreet pub? Has this ever be done before?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

alan45 (25-07-2011)

----------


## alan45

> While there are some soap thespians who do go on to become successful in other areas of their profession, and I wish Katherine Kelly all the best, however, I am hoping that she will return to Weatherfield in the not too distant future, would it not be a novel storyline, the spouse realising she can't cope without her husband and returning to live in a little backstreet pub? Has this ever be done before?


 Very well said and I agree with you 100%. Kat Kelly will be a big loss to Corrie.

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street schemer Tracy Barlow will discover that she is expecting twins in a forthcoming storyline, a report has claimed.

The Weatherfield troublemaker, played by Kate Ford, had a one-night stand with old flame Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson) last month - before leaving the cobbles when he treated her harshly following their night of passion.

Recent reports have tipped Tracy to return home to Coronation Street and leave Steve stunned with the news that she is pregnant with his child.

However, according to the Daily Star today, a further twist lies in store for the pair when they learn they are actually having twins.

It is thought that they receive the news when Tracy faints due to extreme morning sickness, leading to an emergency medical examination.

During the consultation, the doctor apparently discovers two heartbeats - providing a shock for both Steve and Tracy.

Tracy's baby news was previously tipped to play a role in the upcoming departure of Steve's estranged wife Becky, played by Katherine Kelly.

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2011)

----------


## tammyy2j

They should have made her pregnant by David or Nick instead of Steve

----------


## alan45

> They should have made her pregnant by David or Nick instead of Steve


 It may not be Steve's!!!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I thought she was leaving soon. Don't give her storylines just get rid of her, she's a terrible actress.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought she was leaving soon. Don't give her storylines just get rid of her, she's a terrible actress.


She miscarries and then blames Becky dont know when Tracey is leaving

----------


## Perdita

Becky is not leaving until early next year, Tracy won't leave before then

----------


## alan45

> I thought she was leaving soon. Don't give her storylines just get rid of her, she's a terrible actress.


Her contract was up in May 2011 but unfortunately some eejit at ITV convinced her to sign another 6 month contract in February. Im sure the reported 80 grand helped

----------


## alan45

They've never been an official couple.
But it looks like Steve McDonald is the most fertile man in Weatherfield after managing to make Tracy Barlow pregnant for the second time - despite only having a few bedroom encounters with her.
The former jailbird leaves the former Rover's Return landlord stunned when she announces she is expecting a sibling for their seven-year-old daughter Amy.



It's on! Coronation Street stars Simon Gregson and Kate Ford kiss as they film scenes in Manchester city centre
Actors Simon Gregson and Kate Ford were spotted filming emotional scenes by Manchester's canal yesterday ahead of Tracy's return to the soap in September after a brief hiatus.
With a small baby bump visible under her white T-shirt, a tearful Tracy is seen confessing her news to Steve, who also finds himself overcome with emotion.
After arguing, it appears the couple soon make up and share a passionate kiss by the waterside.



Emotional: Tracy tells Steve she is pregnant again with a sibling for their daughter Amy
While soap fans have long known Tracy has been love in Steve, he appears to be not have the same depth of emotion - until now.
But with Steve still vulnerable after the breakdown of his marriage to wayward Becky, Tracy has clearly seen her chance to pounce.
Since returning to the cobbles last Christmas, Tracy has been trying to win over Steve and openly took pleasure when his marriage to Becky broke down.



Vulnerable: No doubt Steve is feeling lonely after splitting from wife Becky
Last month, Tracy fled Weatherfield for London with their daughter Amy, declaring there was 'nothing' to keep her there.
Steve and Tracy famously had a one-night stand in 2003 and conceived daughter Amy.
However, Tracy kept the little girl's true parentage a secret and tried to pass off Roy Cropper as the father after getting him drunk.
The truth finally came out on Steve's second wedding day to second wife Karen, who managed to forgive him.
When Tracy was sent to prison for murdering ex-lover Charlie Stubbs in 2007, Steve took custody of their daughter Amy.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...#ixzz1VgDlpXpB

----------

Dazzle (21-08-2011), Glen1 (22-08-2011)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street stars Kate Ford and Simon Gregson have been spotted filming on location for scenes which see Tracy Barlow reveal that she is pregnant.

Tracy has been absent from screens in recent weeks but, as previously reported, she is due to return to Weatherfield next month with the news that she is expecting Steve's baby following their one-night stand.

Ford and Gregson yesterday filmed near Manchester Ship Canal for the scenes which will show Tracy share her big news with Steve.

Although Steve appears shocked by the bombshell, he later shares a passionate kiss with Tracy - leading to speculation that they could be about to reunite.

Details of Tracy's pregnancy first emerged back in June amid reports that the twist would play a major role in Becky McDonald's exit storyline.

Tabloid reports have also suggested that there is a further surprise in store for Tracy as she later discovers that she is expecting twins.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford is sticking with the soap after signing a new contract, show bosses have announced.

The actress, who plays Weatherfield schemer Tracy Barlow, is to remain on screen until at least January 2013 under the new deal.   :Crying: 

Tracy has been absent from the cobbles in recent weeks after Steve McDonald rejected her following a one-night stand. However, she will return home in September with big news to share.

"We're thrilled Kate is staying with the show," a Coronation Street spokesperson told the soap's official website. "Tracy is a great character and gives us scope for some exciting storylines over the next year."

Tabloid reports have suggested that Tracy will soon reveal she is pregnant with Steve's baby. In a further twist, it is thought that she later discovers she is expecting twins.

Earlier this month, Coronation Street's producer Phil Collinson told Digital Spy that he wanted viewers to have sympathy for Tracy in future storylines.

"I think Tracy is a really important character, and not only for her part in the Steve and Becky story," he said at the time. "I think Number 1 is a brilliant house to go to and we want to go there because of Tracy and her mum and dad. It's a very rich environment story-wise. 

"I think, very consciously, we have wanted to put more flesh on the bone in terms of Tracy's characterâ¦ The story that we're going to tell is as much of an emotional rollercoaster for Tracy as it is for Steve and Becky."

Tracy has been back on screens since Christmas, when she was released from jail unexpectedly.]] :Sad:

----------


## lizann

It is hard to have sympathy for a character you dont and will never like

----------

alan45 (25-08-2011), tammyy2j (07-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

This is absolutely ridiculous. The woman can't act. her character is crap and the storyline which they used to get her out of the Big House was just plain daft and an insult to our intelligence.

So much for her missing her kid and wanting to return to london

----------


## lizann

I bet she will be next on Frank's rape list

----------


## alan45

> I bet she will be next on Frank's rape list


 Pity it wasn't John Stapes Death List  (The Character obviously not Ms Ford)

----------


## lizann

> Pity it wasn't John Stapes Death List  (The Character obviously not Ms Ford)


Maybe she can be on both  :Stick Out Tongue:  even if she died they bring her back

----------

parkerman (27-08-2011)

----------


## ellie2

> It is hard to have sympathy for a character you dont and will never like


Totally agree.Her character is a spiteful, nasty piece of work.

----------


## alan45

CORONATION Street favourite Kate Ford has been persuaded to stay on as superbitch Tracy Barlow after she was promised more powder-keg plotlines.
Kate, 34, had told bosses she was quitting as she misses her son Otis, three, who stays in London with her husband Jon Connerty while she films in Manchester.

The ITV1 show has already been rocked by the resignation of Katherine Kelly, who departs as Tracy's arch-rival Becky McDonald at Christmas.

So desperate bosses pulled out all the stops to entice Kate with explosive storylines – including pregnancy with twins to Becky's husband Steve. She has now agreed to stay on until at least 2013.

An insider said: "The executives are breathing a huge sigh of relief because they were worried they would lose Becky and Tracy at the same time.

"Kate was adamant that she was leaving to return to London but when they told her what's in store for Tracy it was too juicy for her to turn down."

A Corrie spokesman confirmed: "We're thrilled Kate is staying. Tracy is a great character."

----------


## parkerman

> explosive storylines


Set to rock the cobbles?

Where would soaps be without "explosive storylines"?

----------


## lizann

> Set to rock the cobbles?
> 
> Where would soaps be without "explosive storylines"?


More like try and rock Steve's pants off again

----------


## alan45

No matter how much hype the arseholes in Corrie put on it they have spent a fortune persuading a useless actor to stay on and play a character that no-one gives two tuppeny damns about. Kate Plank cannot act her way out of a wet paper bag yet because of some luvvie our screens are going to be polluted by her tragic so called acting

----------

Chloe O'brien (01-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has hinted that her scheming character Tracy Barlow is likely to wind up Becky McDonald with her pregnancy news.

Tracy returns to Weatherfield at the end of next week, dropping the bombshell that she is expecting Steve McDonald's baby following their recent one-night stand.

Although Tracy did not plan the pregnancy, it soon becomes clear that she sees it as her perfect chance to win over Steve (Simon Gregson) for good.

"Being a family with Steve and Amy - and now the new baby - is what she's wanted for a long time, and this is the perfect way to get it," Ford told All About Soap. "She didn't do it on purpose, but it's lucky for her."

Discussing Becky's (Katherine Kelly) involvement in the storyline, she continued: "It's the ultimate revenge for Tracy. She told Becky she'd get her man and she did! And now, to be pregnant with his child - the thing Becky couldn't give him - is just perfect for Tracy."

Ford added that viewers will have to wait and see whether Tracy and Steve really do have a long-term future together.

She said: "Tracy and Steve both love Amy, so who knows? There are loads more twists and turns ahead in this storyline with Becky and Steve, but I can't tell you more yet!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Simon Gregson has revealed that Tracy Barlow's pregnancy will spark a life-changing dilemma for his character Steve McDonald.

Tracy will soon return to Weatherfield with the news that she is expecting Steve's baby, but her shock announcement comes just as the Rovers Return boss is growing close to estranged wife Becky (Katherine Kelly) again.

Speaking about Tracy's bombshell, Gregson told All About Soap: "At first, Steve doesn't believe it. He thinks it may be just another one of Tracy's twisted lies. It's the worst thing that could happen at the moment.

"He can't stand the sight of the woman and now he's faced with the prospect of fathering another child with her."

Discussing Becky's involvement in the storyline, he continued: "Deep down in his heart, Steve loves Becky - but he is also a great dad, so it's not really a straight choice between the two women. For him, it's more of a choice between being a father and being a husband.

"Steve knows Tracy does love him and can provide him with the family life he craves. It will be interesting for the viewers to see which way he finally decides to go."

Kate Ford, who plays Tracy, recently signed a new deal with Coronation Street which will keep her on screen until at least January 2013.

----------


## Glen1

> No matter how much hype the arseholes in Corrie put on it they have spent a fortune persuading a useless actor to stay on and play a character that no-one gives two tuppeny damns about. Kate Plank cannot act her way out of a wet paper bag yet because of some luvvie our screens are going to be polluted by her tragic so called acting


Totally agree , ninety grand fee as I understand, for her extended stay. I believe she leaves the end of the year , roll on xmas ,I say. The real shame for me is that Becky (who I think has been great ) is leaving on a pathetic storyline involving Tracey luv.

----------

alan45 (31-08-2011), tammyy2j (31-08-2011)

----------


## Glen1

Oh no !!!!! ,just read the thread  ,please tell me you meant January 2012 ,I thought she was missing her kids and couldn't wait to return to London. Oh well back on the anti depressants.

----------


## Perdita

> Oh no !!!!! ,just read the thread  ,please tell me you meant January 2012 ,I thought she was missing her kids and couldn't wait to return to London. Oh well back on the anti depressants.


No, sadly it is 2013 at least

----------

Glen1 (31-08-2011)

----------


## layla

I cannot believe they have given her more air time :Nono: . How sad the viewer are going to be. :Crying:   Sorry to say but, the producer must be brain dead.

----------


## tammyy2j

I wonder who she will feud with once Becky leaves it is always the same storyline for her first with Karen and now with Becky

----------

Glen1 (01-09-2011)

----------


## Glen1

> I wonder who she will feud with once Becky leaves it is always the same storyline for her first with Karen and now with Becky


Probably that other doughnut ( ex eastenders ) Stella. Perhaps the producer can give them both an exclusive episode , then we can all watch something else .On the proviso they don't appear again of course .We should be able to vote to get them evicted

----------

alan45 (01-09-2011)

----------


## lizann

> I wonder who she will feud with once Becky leaves it is always the same storyline for her first with Karen and now with Becky


Michelle

----------


## Chloe O'brien

You know I was just thinking when I read these threads about Toxic Tracy and her terrible acting.  She has got one quality she filled the gap that the Poison dwarf left  :Lol:

----------


## tammyy2j

> Probably that other doughnut ( ex eastenders ) Stella. Perhaps the producer can give them both an exclusive episode , then we can all watch something else .On the proviso they don't appear again of course .We should be able to vote to get them evicted


I much prefer Stella over Tracey

----------

Glen1 (02-09-2011)

----------


## Glen1

> I much prefer Stella over Tracey


Fair point Tammy2, at least she tried to kill Ian Beale ,in another life. I just think The Rovers Return tends to be a focal point of the soap, and needs more of a character. I'm sure their must be some talented unknown actors who would jump
at the chance . I know I'm a bit of a misery ,but all that Stella's done done so far is keep ranting on about Leanne who she's taken 30 years to find and could have looked her up in the phone book.

----------

alan45 (02-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

> I much prefer Stella over Tracey





> Fair point Tammy2, at least she tried to kill Ian Beale ,in another life. I just think The Rovers Return tends to be a focal point of the soap, and needs more of a character. I'm sure their must be some talented unknown actors who would jump
> at the chance . I know I'm a bit of a misery ,but all that Stella's done done so far is keep ranting on about Leanne who she's taken 30 years to find and could have looked her up in the phone book.


I think its pitiful the way that TPTB at Corrie are doing everything to promote these two talentless actors. Tracy with her wooden acting and Stella with her dodgy accent. The storylines involving the two of them are pitiful and like the coal from China, far fetched. There are numerous actors who could have taken over the bar at T'Rovers rather than bringing in an EE reject. ITV should have spent the money they wasted on Kate Ford to entice Karen back. That would have at least been believable and Surranne Jones is ten times better than Tracyluv and Stella Artois.  Bad enough that we have these two talent deficient actors but the other so called star is on her way back too. Kym Marsh.

----------

Glen1 (02-09-2011), Siobhan (04-09-2011)

----------


## parkerman

They could always bring in Louisa Lytton as well, I understand she's looking for a job.

Then we could see what bad acting really is!

----------


## Glen1

> I think its pitiful the way that TPTB at Corrie are doing everything to promote these two talentless actors. Tracy with her wooden acting and Stella with her dodgy accent. The storylines involving the two of them are pitiful and like the coal from China, far fetched. There are numerous actors who could have taken over the bar at T'Rovers rather than bringing in an EE reject. ITV should have spent the money they wasted on Kate Ford to entice Karen back. That would have at least been believable and Surranne Jones is ten times better than Tracyluv and Stella Artois.  Bad enough that we have these two talent deficient actors but the other so called star is on her way back too. Kym Marsh.


Absolutely spot on Alan45 ,I think as soon as the Marsh factor reappears this forum will be red hot with comments about the three of 'em.

----------


## alan45

> They could always bring in Louisa Lytton as well, I understand she's looking for a job.
> 
> Then we could see what bad acting really is!


Yes after her superb acting on The Bill its just what Corrie needs.







NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kate Ford has revealed that she is embarrassed by her birth scene.

The actress, who plays Tracy Barlow in the ITV1 serial, acted out the birth of her character's daughter Amy in 2003.

Ford told Closer: "Giving birth to Amy was without a doubt the most embarrassing scene I've ever filmed. I had to record a track of birthing noises for them to insert at relevant bits.

"It was awful. There was a whole male crew standing around while I stood there groaning. It was like When Harry Met Sally."

Referring to Tracy's recent fling with Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson), she added: "I don't know what is wrong with those two - they don't learn. Two one-night stands, two babies! Tracy is mortified.

"But she also has this glimmer of hope that it will bring them closer. And she loves being a mum to Amy, so she has lots of different emotions."

----------


## alan45

> There was a whole male crew standing around while I stood there groaning. It was like When Harry Met Sally."
> 
> "


 If my memory serves me right the noise of a woman having an orgasm (as in When Harry Met Sally) is somewhat different to that of a woman giving birth

----------


## Siobhan

Most definite Alan, I don't ever remember screaming "get this ****ing thing out of me" during sex  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:

----------

alan45 (07-09-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah I'm pretty sure I never said "either cut it oot or leave me to die in peace" to Marley's dad.

----------

alan45 (07-09-2011), Siobhan (06-09-2011)

----------


## parkerman

> If my memory serves me right the noise of a woman having an orgasm (as in When Harry Met Sally) is somewhat different to that of a woman giving birth


It just shows what a great actress Kate Ford is when she can make having a baby sound like having an orgasm.

----------

alan45 (07-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has opened up over her experience with panic attacks, revealing that she has suffered with anxiety since she was a teenager.

The 34-year-old actress, who plays Weatherfield schemer Tracy Barlow, explained that she has experienced the attacks more frequently in recent years but is now better equipped to deal with them.

"I've suffered from panic attacks since I was 16," Ford told New magazine, "but what's helped me is saying to myself, 'Okay, I'm having a panic attack. It's awful, but go on panic, make my heart race, do your worst'. 

"If you fight the panic then it keeps coming back. You have to let it pass. There's also an amazing book by Claire Weekes called Self Help For Your Nerves, which has helped."

Asked what triggers the attacks, she replied: "Usually when I'm very tired or I've had too much alcohol the night before. I get a racing heart, a dry mouth and heart palpitations - just feeling panicky. 

"I've had more since I got older and got more responsibility - having a child and paying a mortgage - but I've learned how to cope with them better."

Ford's Coronation Street character will soon return to the cobbles with the news that she is expecting Steve McDonald's baby.

Read the full story in this week's New magazine - out today

----------


## Chloe O'brien

She could always give up acting that would cure her panic attacks.

----------

Glen1 (07-09-2011)

----------


## alan45

> She could always give up acting that would cure her panic attacks.


What acting???????

----------

Glen1 (07-09-2011)

----------


## Dazzle

I actually think Kate Ford's acting is ok.  I wasn't looking forward to Tracey's return, but she's grown on me recently.  I don't think her acting is any worse than, say Alison King's, and is better than Vicky Entwhistle's used to be.

I also admire Kate Ford for speaking out about her anxiety and panic attacks.

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont like Tracey no matter what storyline they give her although back to prison would be ideal 

Did Kate do any other acting work when she left Corrie?

----------

alan45 (07-09-2011), Glen1 (07-09-2011)

----------


## Glen1

> I dont like Tracey no matter what storyline they give her although back to prison would be ideal 
> 
> Did Kate do any other acting work when she left Corrie?


I think she appeared in a detective drama , I didn't see it. When she left corrie she married a producer ,went to live in Ireland ,had a child and now lives in London. I suppose that took up her time. Iv'e got that horrible feeling she's going to takeover The Rovers Return. Corrie missed a golden opportunity to wipe out Stella, Traceyluv & Michelle Connor in the car crash . All three of 'em could have been cossing the street when Carla ploughs into them. Triple funeral next week ,end of. Then bring back some of the good actors or some fresh talent.

----------

alan45 (07-09-2011), parkerman (07-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Thank you to wiki:

Kate Connerty (nÃ©e Ford) (born 15 June 1977) is a British actress best known for playing the role of Tracy Barlow in the long-running ITV soap opera Coronation Street from 2002 to 2007. Kate returned to Coronation Street on Christmas Eve 2010.
Ford was born in Salford, Greater Manchester. She attended Queen Elizabeth School in Kirkby Lonsdale, Cumbria and Blackpool and Fylde College, Lancashire.[1]
In 2002, Connerty appeared in a spin-off episode of the popular BBC1 soap opera EastEnders which revolved around the characters of Ricky Butcher and Bianca Jackson.
Connerty took on the role of Tracy Barlow in Coronation Street in 2002. She is the fourth actress to play the role of Tracy Barlow after Christabel Finch played her from her birth in 1977 to 1985, with Holly Chamarette taking over from 1985 to 1988 and Dawn Acton playing the role from 1988 to 1999. Connerty brought a darker side to the character in the programme, making her more "bitchy" than the simply misunderstood girl the other actresses portrayed.
In 2004 and 2005, Connerty was awarded a British Soap Award for "Best Bitch" for her work on Coronation Street and around the same time appeared in a high-profile poster campaign for PETA. In 2007, she was awarded two British Soap Awards, one for Best Actress and another for "Best Storyline", which was shared with Samia Smith and Bill Ward. Connerty left Coronation Street after her contract expired in April 2007.[2] In June 2007, she filmed her first role after leaving Coronation Street, as Adele in Blue Murder, a detective drama.[3]
She married TV producer Jon Connerty on 13 October 2007.[4] She gave birth to a son, Otis James Roger Connerty, in June 2008.[5]
She was chosen to advertise the Autumn 2007 Ortak Jewellery [1] range.
Kate Connerty is a strong supporter and active campaigner of the Anti Fur Trade In China. She participates in the Peta' campaign "boycott all fur"[6] She is also a supporter of the Green Party of England and Wales.
Kate and Jon now live in Dulwich, South London.[citation needed]It was announced in January 2010 that Ford would be returning to Coronation Street on a permanent basis in 2010.[7

----------

Glen1 (07-09-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Simon Gregson has predicted that fans of the soap will be divided over Steve McDonald's new storyline with Tracy Barlow.

Steve's world is about to be rocked when manipulative Tracy returns to Weatherfield with the news that she is expecting his baby.

Although Tracy (Kate Ford) soon announces that she is planning to have an abortion, viewers will see Steve convince her that she should go ahead with the pregnancy with his support.

Gregson told Soaplife of the storyline: "I think it will split opinions. Some viewers will be willing for him and Tracy to be together, whilst there will be other fans screaming at their television sets telling Steve that he's crazy for getting involved with her again."

Asked whether the pair could embark on a proper relationship, the actor replied: "One thing that Steve realises is that Tracy really does love him and can provide him with the family life that he craves so much. Being together with Tracy would be the best situation for Amy and their unborn child."

To make matters more complicated, Tracy's pregnancy bombshell comes just as Steve is getting on better with estranged wife Becky (Katherine Kelly) again.

Gregson said: "They're getting on really well. She seems to have forgiven him over her losing Max. They really were on course for rekindling their damaged relationship."

Coronation Street airs Tracy's comeback scenes tomorrow at 7.30pm and 9pm on ITV1.

----------

Glen1 (08-09-2011)

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> I dont like Tracey no matter what storyline they give her although back to prison would be ideal 
> 
> Did Kate do any other acting work when she left Corrie?


I've nothing against her personally it's just her acting is terrible compared to other cast members like Becky, Hayley, Roy and Norris.

----------


## Perdita

BRINGING new life into the world will not bring out the best in Corrie superbitch Tracy Barlow.

Toxic Tracy is carrying Steve McDonald’s twins but it will take more than impending motherhood to mellow the murderer.

But that’s fine by Kate Ford who has played man-eating Tracy for 10 years and wants her to continue her wicked ways.

She insisted: “I wouldn’t want to lose that. Tracy is not a sensible or nice person, so it wouldn’t make any sense to change her.

“She’s brash, she speaks her mind, she always wants her own way and she doesn’t care who she hurts in the process.”

Kate, 34, believes Corrie fans may glimpse a gentler side but added: “She’ll still have her moments of pure vileness. She’s the same person – you wouldn’t want to cross her.”


Modest Kate loves playing Tracy but admits it is not always easy being so confident and sharp-tongued.

Kate confesses she’s a worrier and said: “If you are anxious and nervous it’s more difficult playing a confident person. If you’re nervous it’s easier to play a nervous person because you are genuinely anxious.

“But if I’m feeling nervous it’s tough, as I’ve got to get over it and not let it show.

“I love being an actress but I do find it quite a stressful career. Some days I find that quite difficult as I’m not a confident, showy person.”

Kate has suffered panic attacks since she was 16. “I’ve had more since I got older and got more responsibility – looking after myself, having a child, paying a mortgage.

Seduced

“But I’ve learnt how to cope better, to let it pass and float above it.”

Kate divides her time between Coronation Street’s Manchester studios and South London where she lives with her husband, TV director and producer Jon Connerty, 33, and their son Otis, aged three.

It’s a far cry from her alter ego’s complex home life. Single mum Tracy lives with her parents Deirdre and Ken and her daughter Amy – the result of a one-night stand with Rovers boss Steve.


Kate Ford marries John Connerty

Earlier this year with Steve vulnerable after the break-up of his marriage to Becky, wily Tracy seduced him and ended up pregnant again.

She’s delighted, secretly hoping the baby will help her and Steve be a proper couple, but the news that she’s *expecting two children leaves her reeling.

Kate says: “Tracy is mortified when she first finds out she is expecting twins as she really does not know how she is going to cope, even with Steve’s support. He has his businesses to run and is not going to be around 24 hours a day.”

Kate hopes she would manage better with such news herself but is not *thinking about having more children at the moment. “I would like to have more kids in the future but if I found I was expecting twins we would be thrilled. It might be a shock at first though.”

Kate and Jon juggle looking after their son between them. Despite spending her working week in Manchester, Kate says the longest she’s been away from Otis in one stretch is four days. She’s so happy with the set-up that she’s committed herself to Corrie until at least the end of 2012.

“Luckily Jon is a really hands-on dad, so when I’m away he takes over,” she explains. “He makes TV documentaries and he’ll do a project and then be at home for six weeks and then do another one.”

Jon is also developing a dating website – www.iclockedyou.com – inspired by the couple’s own romantic meeting. “We were chatting about how we got together and the fact that if he hadn’t given his phone number to a waitress in a bar to pass on to me, then I’d never have met him,” Kate explains.

“It takes confidence to chat up someone in a bar and it can feel a bit cheesy. The idea is that if you get home and think: ‘oh no, I wished I’d said something,’ you can go on to the site and put where you were and what time, so the other person can find you. You get a second chance.”

Since making that call and having her son, Kate’s life has been transformed but she has maintained her enviable size 8-10 figure through sensible eating and moderate exercise. “Before Otis I had a lot more time and used to go to aerobics but recently I’ve started to swim a couple of times a week.

“I am careful with my food too – if I’ve eaten a lot in one meal, I’ll tone it down a bit in the next one. I’m lucky that my weight is fairly consistent though.

“I’m probably half a stone heavier than I was before I had Otis.”

Kate feels strongly there is far too much pressure on women to be slim.

Bizarre

“Us women should give ourselves a break. The only people putting pressure on us to look gorgeous is ourselves. I don’t know why we’re doing it and I think we should all just stop it and relax.

“If you look at the old paintings, cellulite was considered attractive. So why do we now think it is ugly?

“It’s because pharmaceutical companies make a lot of money out of telling us it’s ugly. It’s just dimpled skin – babies have it and it’s beautiful.” Kate, the only child of businessman Les and special needs teacher Gill, grew up in Salford, Manchester, then moved to the Lake District.

From 12 she started writing to Corrie’s casting director begging for a job. Her dream almost came true at 15 when she appeared as an extra selling a pop concert programme to Simon Gregson, who plays Steve.

“It was a blink and you’ll miss my part, I didn’t have any lines, but I was really excited. Steve was at a pop *concert with his then wife Vicky. It’s bizarre that all these years later we’ve ended up as a screen couple – I sometimes think about it. Life’s weird isn’t it?”

She graduated from a London stage school in 2000 and her first job was in a Beatles’ video.

“I’m very proud of that. It was the video for Free as a Bird, which I think is pretty cool. I was only about 19 when I did it. Sir Paul McCartney was at the auditions eating his lunch when I walked in. He was tired *because he’d been there all day but he was really nice.” Kate cleaned houses, *waitressed and even gave horse-riding lessons in London’s Hyde Park to make ends meet and, after small TV parts, including Bianca’s friend Sophie in EastEnders, landed the part of Tracy.

Since then we’ve seen Tracy murder her ex, Charlie Stubbs, drug Roy Cropper and lure him into bed, attempt to sell baby Amy to the Croppers and seduce a whole host of men, including Dev, Steve and Frank, and not forgetting half brothers Nick Tilsley and David Platt within 48 hours.

Yet asked to recall her most *embarrassing scene none of her screen romances come close. “It was giving birth to Amy. Afterwards I had to record *birthing noises for them to insert where they needed more noise,” she says.

“There was a whole male crew standing around, while I stood there making *groaning noises. It was awful. It was like When Harry Met Sally! God forbid I have to do that again when Tracy’s twins are born. I’ll suggest they just go to the archive.”

The People

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Simon Gregson has teased the latest romance twist ahead for Steve McDonald and Tracy Barlow, admitting that his character may not be "thinking straight" when he gets involved with the Weatherfield schemer again.

Steve and Tracy receive a new shock later this week when they discover that they are expecting twins, which soon leads to another unexpected development as they share a kiss.

The pair edge closer to a proper relationship as a panic-stricken Tracy needs reassurance that Steve will be there for her once the babies are born.

Gregson told Hot TV of the twins twist: "Steve loved being a twin and he's swept up in the memories, but Tracy is scared. Steve's insistent she won't be alone, but Tracy's serious that she can't do this on her own."

He continued: "[They have] an emotional conversation and, caught up in the moment, Steve kisses her. It's not planned and I'm not sure he's thinking straight at the time, but it happens and then he has to deal with the consequences.

"I'm not sure Steve knows what he wants at the moment, but one thing is for sure, he wants these babies and I think that will be the deciding factor."

Following the heart-to-heart, Coronation Street viewers will be left to wonder whether Steve really can make a commitment to Tracy for the sake of their children or whether he will leave her heartbroken again.

----------


## alan45

> will leave her heartbroken again.


Heartbroken my **** 

Traceyluv only thinks about one person and that's herself. This is probably a good job as the viewers don't care about her or her character

----------


## ellie2

Let's hope Steve sees the light soon. I can't stand Toxic Tracy - and how come she got away with murder? By rights she should still  be banged up.

----------

Glen1 (10-10-2011)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has admitted that she has fun playing superbitch Tracy Barlow.

The actress, who is contracted to stay in the soap until at least 2012, said that while portraying her character is enjoyable, she sometimes struggles with some of Tracy's meaner lines.

"I really like Tracy, as odd as it sounds," she told The Mirror. "There's a real sense of danger with her - she did kill someone after all and you wouldn't want to p*ss her off. You get to say the most ridiculous, vicious things which can be fun. But it can be horrible too. You'd be surprised at how difficult it is sometimes.

"She's said some really hurtful things to Becky about her not being able to have babies, and when her little boy Max was taken into care. I'm a mum myself and I've found it hard to say some of those things.

"They feel like the most spiteful things that would be hurtful to any woman. I'd never dream of saying things like that in my life."

Ford added that she believes Steve McDonald will never love Tracy and wouldn't be with her if they didn't have children together.

----------


## alan45

She makes our blood boil as the most evil woman in soap. And as she pouts and sizzles her way through our Halloween photoshoot, Kate Ford looks every inch the sexy she-devil we know and loathe.

But away from the Coronation Street cobbles the actress, 34, couldn’t be more different than her alter ego Tracy Barlow, who she has played for almost a decade.

Kate is supersweet and a bundle of nerves at talking about herself but, ironically, she loves tapping into her inner bad girl to play the soap superbitch who has done time for murder,


“I really like Tracy, as odd as it sounds,” she says. “There’s a real sense of danger with her – she did kill someone after all and you wouldn’t want to p*** her off. You get to say the most ridiculous, vicious things which can be fun. But it can be horrible too. You’d be surprised at how difficult it is sometimes.

“She’s said some really hurtful things to Becky about her not being able to have babies, and when her little boy Max was taken into care. I’m a mum myself and I’ve found it hard to say some of those things.

“They feel like the most spiteful things that would be hurtful to any woman. I’d never dream of saying things like that in my life.”

For the first time since Kate took on the role of the poisonous Miss Barlow in 2002, things have finally taken a positive turn for Tracy. She’s bagged the bloke of her dreams, she’s pregnant with twins and she’s all but banished her arch love rival Becky, played by Katherine Kelly, from the Street.

But can conniving Tracy actually make things work? “Well she’s finally got what she wants,” says Kate. “The whole time I’ve played Tracy, she’s wanted Steve McDonald and now she’s got him. I think she genuinely loves him and it would be a shame for her to find out after all this time that he wasn’t worth the effort.”

But Kate’s under no illusion that Tracy can make Steve, played by Simon Gregson, love her back. “Becky was the love of his life,” she says. “He will never love Tracy. I think he could love the family life, but he’ll never love her. Steve’s only with her because he thinks it’s the right thing.

“Tracy will never compare to Becky. Until now, they’d only had sex twice, and look what happened – three kids from two bonks! If she’d never got pregnant, they would never be together. He doesn’t desire her the way he did Becky. Poor Tracy!”

Poor Tracy indeed – especially compared to Kate’s own blissful family life. She married TV producer Jon Connerty four years ago and the couple are devoted to their little boy Otis, three.

“We were together nine months before we got married,” says Salford-born Kate. “Maybe 11 months? Oh God I can’t remember. I’m spontaneous and do everything quickly. When I see something I want, I just get it. It’s bad for the credit card, but it worked with Jon!”

The couple got their first house together quite quickly too. “We’d been together a few months and we were walking down this street when I told Jon I’d love to live there one day,” recalls Kate.

“As we walked on we saw a house for sale, rang the number off the sign and asked the bloke to show us around. He came right round, we put an offer in within an hour and that was it, we got it.

“So we were married pretty quick, had a house in a couple of hours and I was seven weeks pregnant on the wedding day – I guess that’s another sign of how I like to get on with things! But we were engaged before I was pregnant, we just decided not to hang about on the baby front.”

With her alter-ego expecting twins, would Kate be feeling a bit broody too? “Em, no,” she laughs. “I would love to have more, but not right now. Otis and I are at a really good place. He’s nearly four and we’re having little chats and lots of fun together.

“He likes watching Corrie and he totally gets the whole pretend thing. He sometimes asks ‘How’s Stevie?’ and he likes to pretend himself. He introduces himself as different superheroes and wears all the different costumes.”

With a hectic filming schedule in Manchester to juggle with family life in London where the family lives, Kate insists that while being away from her son and husband can be tough – she commutes the 200 miles every week – she has it easier than lots of working mums. “Of course I miss them when I’m away,” she says. “But I have it better than mothers who work nine to five. Over the past few weeks I’ve only been in about one day a week so I’ve had lots of time at home.

“If you work nine to five you drop them off, don’t see them all day and when you get back they’re practically ready for bed. I don’t see Otis every day, but the days I’m home I have him all day. That’s unusual for a working mum.”

Luckily for Kate, Jon is a hands-on dad and takes the reins when she’s working. “Jon is brilliant,” she says. “But I’m not left out. Otis is such a mummy’s boy. I think that’s normal at three. Dads get their time later on when kids get bigger and get into sport and all that.”

When she’s working, Kate still takes on a caring role, looking out for other cast members. Recently she’s been a support to Helen Flanagan, aka Rosie Webster, who will leave the soap in December. Helen, 21, who shares a dressing room with Kate, suffers from panic attacks. Having suffered from them herself for years, Kate has been able to help. “I’ve spoken to Helen about what’s been happening,” she says. “But that’s not the reason she’s leaving. She’s interested in travelling and doing different work.

“I’ll miss her though. I have been able to talk to her about the panic attacks because I get them a lot. Nothing really causes them but panic itself makes the attacks worse.”

What advice does Kate have for Helen, and anyone else who has panic attacks?

“Just don’t fight it. It’s horrible, but it will never last for more than half an hour. You have to remind yourself it can’t actually harm you so you have to ride it out.”

With the help of Jon, though, Kate does manage to unwind. “We have date nights every week, we always have since Otis was born whether it’s just to the cinema or out for dinner.

“But more than a night would be good – it would be lovely to lie in bed with breakfast and the papers like our pre-baby days.”

And with twins on the way, Tracy Barlow must surely be thinking the same.



Read more: http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/tv/20...#ixzz1cCRTyu9O

----------


## walsh2509

Its a racing cert that the kids will not be Steve's

----------


## Perdita

IT'S touch and go when Tracy is taken ill with an infection in her only remaining kidney. 
 Her health deteriorates after Emily has enough of her antics and asks her to pack her bags and leave. 
 Deirdre then finds her wayward daughter collapsed in a heap.

*Please kill her off*

----------

alan45 (02-08-2012)

----------


## Perdita

IT'S touch and go when Tracy is taken ill with an infection in her only remaining kidney. 
 Her health deteriorates after Emily has enough of her antics and asks her to pack her bags and leave. 
 Deirdre then finds her wayward daughter collapsed in a heap.

*Please kill her off*

----------

alan45 (02-08-2012)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Considering we've never seen her go to the doctors, take any medication and carry on drinking copious amounts of wine for about 15 years I'm not really surprised!

----------

Brucie (02-08-2012), Glen1 (02-08-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

> IT'S touch and go when Tracy is taken ill with an infection in her only remaining kidney. 
>  Her health deteriorates after Emily has enough of her antics and asks her to pack her bags and leave. 
>  Deirdre then finds her wayward daughter collapsed in a heap.
> 
> *Please kill her off*


A character on another soap Shortland Street I think died of this but I doubt Phil C would kill off TraceyLuv which is a shame 

Somehow she will prob get a new kidney from somewhere miraculously

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Simon Gregson has confessed that his character Steve McDonald is "terrified" when he realises that he is at the centre of another love triangle.

Steve makes a big mistake next week when his estranged wife Tracy falls seriously ill. Wanting to comfort Tracy (Kate Ford) as he fears she might die, the businessman lets her believe that he has feelings for her.

When Tracy later begins to recover and expects a reunion with Steve, he is exasperated as this could threaten his chances of getting back with Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh).

Gregson told Soaplife: "Michelle tells him to go and sort it with Tracy. He goes to the hospital, but Tracy immediately starts discussing where she and Steve might live and how happy they'll be. 

"The thing about Steve is that he doesn't like confrontation, and he'll do anything for an easy life. He likes to just go through life, have a nice girlfriend and have a laugh with Lloyd.

"When crunch comes to crunch, he does think, 'Right, I need to sort this out', but he ends up just teetering around it. Instead of telling Tracy straight, he announces that he just wants to be on his own."

The actor added: "He's in this situation again where he's stuck between two women - which is when Steve is, at best, terrified. I don't think he's a bad guy, but I would tell him to man up and sort Tracy out big time and get out."

Coronation Street continues tonight (August 2) at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Simon Gregson has confessed that his character Steve McDonald is "terrified" when he realises that he is at the centre of another love triangle.

Steve makes a big mistake next week when his estranged wife Tracy falls seriously ill. Wanting to comfort Tracy (Kate Ford) as he fears she might die, the businessman lets her believe that he has feelings for her.

When Tracy later begins to recover and expects a reunion with Steve, he is exasperated as this could threaten his chances of getting back with Michelle Connor (Kym Marsh).

Gregson told Soaplife: "Michelle tells him to go and sort it with Tracy. He goes to the hospital, but Tracy immediately starts discussing where she and Steve might live and how happy they'll be. 

"The thing about Steve is that he doesn't like confrontation, and he'll do anything for an easy life. He likes to just go through life, have a nice girlfriend and have a laugh with Lloyd.

"When crunch comes to crunch, he does think, 'Right, I need to sort this out', but he ends up just teetering around it. Instead of telling Tracy straight, he announces that he just wants to be on his own."

The actor added: "He's in this situation again where he's stuck between two women - which is when Steve is, at best, terrified. I don't think he's a bad guy, but I would tell him to man up and sort Tracy out big time and get out."

Coronation Street continues tonight (August 2) at 8.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Glen1 (02-08-2012)

----------


## Glen1

Golden opportunity to get rid of the sour faced cow once and for all, and as for McDonald the spineless git ,might as well get shot of the pair of feckin eejits .

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Kate Ford has predicted trouble for Ryan Connor at the hands of superbitch Tracy Barlow.

Speaking to Inside Soap, the actress hinted that her on-screen romance with co-star Sol Heras won't last long.

Ford teased: "He thinks he can handle any woman! Ryan sees Tracy as a great way to pass the time, and wants to have fun with a pretty older girl.

"I don't think he has a chance, though. He doesn't have a clue. Tracy will eat Ryan alive!"

Meanwhile, Heras revealed that Ryan will strike up a good friendship with Tracy's mum Deirdre (Anne Kirkbride) in the coming weeks.

"Deirdre and Ryan become good pals. He instantly becomes very polite around her, and he's always smiling," the 21-year-old said.

"She can see that he's an alright lad, even if her daughter's doing a right job of him!"

----------


## alan45

....

----------


## parkerman

> "He thinks he can handle any woman... and wants to have fun with a *pretty* older girl.


Why is he wasting his time with Tracey then if he wants a pretty girl?

----------


## parkerman

> "He thinks he can handle any woman... and wants to have fun with a *pretty* older girl.


Why is he wasting his time with Tracey then if he wants a pretty girl?

----------


## parkerman

.....................

----------


## parkerman

.....................

(This is all getting very dotty.)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Why is he wasting his time with Tracey then if he wants a pretty girl?


He seems to think she is.  Quite liking this story tbh.  Good to see Michelle squirming!  :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (10-09-2012)

----------


## alan45

> Why is he wasting his time with Tracey then if he wants a pretty girl?



I dont think he is after her for her good looks or stunning personality.

----------


## alan45

> Why is he wasting his time with Tracey then if he wants a pretty girl?



I dont think he is after her for her good looks or stunning personality.

----------


## parkerman

> I dont think he is after her for her good looks or stunning personality.


Really!  :EEK!:

----------


## alan45

> Really!


Apparently she's good n bad.

Well thats what it sounded like to me  :Smile:

----------


## alan45

> Really!


Apparently she's good n bad.

Well thats what it sounded like to me  :Smile:

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street fans will be left to wonder whether Tracy is telling the truth when she announces she is pregnant next week.  :Crying:   :Nono: 

Superbitch Tracy Barlow, who has been dating Ryan Connor (Sol Heras), takes pleasure in telling love rival Michelle but it will remain unclear whether she is actually expecting.

Kate Ford told New! magazine: "Tracy doesn't act like a regular person. She does something, then thinks about it later.

"To her, the baby news is great timing. She's now holding all the cards."

The actress added: "It's a very enjoyable situation for [Tracy] and she's having great sex with a bloke 14 years younger than her."

Last month, Ford revealed that Tracy would "eat Ryan alive" in their relationship.

Tracy's anger with Michelle is due to her feelings for Steve McDonald.

----------

tammyy2j (04-10-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

No wonder Steve went to Spain with all the fighting between Michelle and Tracey  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

CHAPPED lips arenât high on the list of occupational hazards for actors, but then not many spend their days kissing toxic Tracy Barlow.
And Corrie newcomer Sol Heras reveals that the days he films love scenes with actress Kate Ford are more arduous than they might seem.
Sol, who plays hunky Ryan Connor, explains: âThere was one eight-page scene in the Rovers recently and me and Kate had no lines â it was literally just kissing from start to finish.
âAltogether it was probably an hourâs worth of kissing.
âWe had chapped lips, dry mouths and both of us were needing to come up for air!
âWe were just glued to each other â Iâve never kissed anyone for that long in my life. But I canât complain, there are worse jobs!â


Viewers have seen Ryan fall hook, line and sinker for scheming Tracy, who is up to her old tricks.
And while heâs besotted, itâs clear that although cougar Tracy fancies her new toyboy, sheâs getting just as much pleasure from the fact that their relationship infuriates Ryanâs mum Michelle.
In the storyline the age gap between the couple is around 15 years â former student Ryan is 21 and Tracy is in her mid-30s. And Sol, who is 24, says he would have no qualms about dating someone in their 30s.
He says: âIâve tended to always go for older women and previous girlfriends have all been older.
âNot Tracy Barlow territory, but if I was single I wouldnât rule out dating a woman in her 30s. As long as you get along well, itâs fine.
âDating a cougar is every young manâs dream and Iâve been in the position myself in the past where that was my dream.
âHaving an older woman is a notch. Itâs that idea of, âAn older woman wants me because Iâm matureâ. â
Sol, who has been with his model girlfriend for two years, wasnât worried when told Ryan was going to get it on with Tracy but says he was surprised how nervous 35-year-old Kate was ahead of filming.
He says: âHer main concern was, âOh, Iâm so old, youâre not going to want to do thisâ. But she shouldnât have worried about it.
âKate Ford is gorgeous anyway and sheâs such a nice person that even if sheâs being horrible to you in a scene, you canât help but love her.â


The age-gap relationship is about to take a surprising twist when Tracy announces to a shocked Ryan and Michelle that sheâs pregnant.
Furious Michelle is convinced Tracy has only done it to annoy her and boyfriend Steve McDonald, who she is convinced Tracy wants back.
Ryan is shell-shocked, but decides he will do the right thing and stand by Tracy and raise the baby with her.
Sol says: âHis mum says Tracy is playing games.
âBut he takes it upon himself to be mature and, after taking advice from Steve, he decides to propose to her in front of everybody in the Rovers.â As the Streetâs latest heart-throb, Sol has already done more than his fair share of topless scenes.
But he says his chiselled body is down to regular exercise rather than watching what he eats.
He admits: âMy diet is terrible. Iâm lucky with my metabolism. I can get away with eating a lot of junk food.
âI love banoffee pie and KFC and Chinese and burgers. But I do go to the gym as much as I can â four or five times a week â and I play football twice a week.â
Sol grew up in Cheshire with his mum and Spanish-born dad, who run a pub together.
At school he was always interested in films but never knew how to go about making a career of it, until his mum saw an advert for Hurtwood House sixth-form college in Surrey.
They specialise in the performing arts and he went there for two years. His first acting role came at the age of 21 in the ITV talent show drama Rock Rivals, where he played contestant Luke Ellis, alongside Michelle Collins.
He says: âAfter that I thought acting was easy and that it would last for ever. I walked straight in to the horror film Splintered after that, which premiered in Leicester Square and was released in America.â
In 2010 Sol appeared in Hollyoaks Later, a spin-off from the C4 soap and in the BBC3 sitcom The Gemma Factor.
He adds: âThen it went quiet for a bit and I didnât understand why.
âThatâs really when I started to understand how difficult the acting industry is.â To make ends meet he had begun doing odd jobs as a painter and decorator and was working as a gardener when he found out he had landed the part of Ryan in Corrie.
He says: âFive months ago my life was pretty cr*p. I was an out-of-work actor and Iâd have taken any job â in a chicken suit or anything â just to be on screen.
âSo to be paid to come in every day and walk along the cobbles is brilliant â what a place to be!â
Sol had briefly appeared in Coronation Street before joining in July. He explains: âAbout 18 months ago there was a scene where the actor who played Ryan before me sat down with Sophie Webster and her girlfriend Sian to watch a DVD â and it was actually the horror film I made, which was weird!â
Although happily settled with his long-term girlfriend, Sol admits that charmer Ryan is a lot like his younger self.
He says: âIâve always been a bit cocky, but I was worse when I was 16 or 17.
âI was a bit of a nightmare with girls back then â a little bit full of myself! I do identify with what Ryan is doing with Tracy â anything to annoy the parents.
âIâd bring a girl home, knowing my mum was going to hate it and then Iâd have a little smirk and say: âOh, sorry Mum, sheâs just leavingâ. â
But he insists the similarities between himself and Ryan end there. He says: âI couldnât imagine being a dad right now. Iâm far too immature.
âIâm sure Iâd like to be a dad when Iâm older, but not for the time being and I certainly wouldnât be as calm as Ryan if it happened to me now â Iâd be crying for weeks!â
Voting is open for the National TV Awards, with Corrie nominated in the Serial Drama category. You can vote now at nationaltvawards.com.


Read more: http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage...#ixzz28aphfTFH

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sol Heras has confirmed that his character Ryan Connor will eventually see Tracy Barlow's true colours.  :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ryan is currently enjoying a fling with scheming Tracy (Kate Ford), unaware that she is only dating him to make life difficult for his mum Michelle (Kym Lomas).

Tracy's ultimate aim is to make sure that Michelle splits from Steve McDonald (Simon Gregson), as she still has strong feelings for the Weatherfield cabbie.

Heras told Inside Soap: "The fact that Tracy still has feelings for Steve hasn't entered Ryan's head. As far as Ryan can see, he's having a bit of fun with Tracy - but they have not taken precautions which has led to her becoming pregnant.

"Michelle tries to make Ryan see that Tracy's bad news, but he thinks she's stopping him having fun, so he doesn't heed her advice."

However, he continued: "Ryan will eventually realise that Tracy is poison and that his mum and Steve have been right all along. Tracy will falter at some point, and Michelle will be there to pick up the pieces for him."

Tracy's latest setback is expected to come later this month as this fortnight's All About Soap reports that she is exposed for lying about her 'pregnancy'.

Fearing that her schemes have gone too far when loyal Ryan proposes to her, Tracy apparently declares that she has lost the baby - but it's clear to everyone that she was lying all along.

Coronation Street continues tonight (October 10) at 7.30pm on ITV1.

----------

Glen1 (11-10-2012)

----------


## Tink the wonder

This whole storyline is soooo depressing! Tracy is a really awful character, she adds nothing to the prog and should go on a mini break to Emmerdale this week in the hope she gets in the way of a random brick...
Ryan is a waste of screentime too, and everytime they kiss I feel really ill.
Who ever came up with this little gem has had some of Ryans powder me thinks.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow is to date newcomer Rob Donovan in a storyline early next year, a tabloid report has claimed.
 :Sad: 

The Underworld knickers factory boss, standing in for sister Carla Connor, has his eye on Michelle Connor while Tracy still holds a flame for Steve McDonald.

According to The Sun, both Rob and Tracy will get together in an attempt to unsettle Michelle and Steve's relationship.

"Tracy and Rob are a match made in soap heaven," a Corrie source said. "They will be fiery, passionate and out to cause trouble."

"Rob is still hooked on his co-worker Michelle and Tracy is still in love with Steve so as well as being attracted to each other, Tracy and Rob see this as a way to rock Steve and Michelle's boat.

"It's a truly toxic relationship. There is a genuine attraction there but each is out for what they can get and they are completely self-obsessed.

"This relationship will cause maximum mayhem. They've both got a chequered past but this could be the most destructive relationship yet for both of them."

The insider added: "Everyone knows about Tracy's past but Rob likes danger."

Weatherfield was Rob's first stop after leaving prison where he did time for being a getaway driver in an armed robbery, while Tracy has been inside for murdering ex-husband Charlie Stubbs in 2006.

Rob (Marc Baylis) recently split with Eva Price, and Tracy broke up with Ryan Connor in October.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2Ee64PeQS

----------


## alan45

The two of them deserve each other. Should be plenty of splinters from these two wooden actors. The downside is that this means we have to endure them on the scrtee for another few months

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Kate Ford has spoken about the upcoming plot involving her character Tracy Barlow and Rob Donovan.

Tracy will soon embark on a romantic relationship with Rob (Marc Baylis), with Ford stating that the pair have quite a lot in common.

When asked how Rob first gets Tracy's attention, Ford told All About Soap: "Well, Tracy's going off shopping in town and she gets into a taxi at exactly the same time as Rob. She demands that he leave, as it's her taxi and not his.

"He refuses to move though, and when Steve asks them where they're going and they both say the city centre at the same time, they share a smile and end up going in the cab together.

"She likes the fact that he's quite feisty - it takes one to know one, after all. Maybe they're kindred spirits!"

Ford also stated that not only is Tracy attracted to Rob, she realises that it would also annoy Michelle (Kym Marsh), adding: "If he had got out of the taxi, she probably wouldn't have fancied him!

"He's quite easy on the eye too, of course. Plus, he hangs round with Michelle, and if Tracy and Rob were an item, it would annoy her - that's another good reason for Tracy."

On Tracy's reaction to being asked out by Rob, she said: "She's quite annoyed at first and she turns him down. But he persists and he flatters her, so she thinks, why not?

"I think he's like a nicer version of Charlie Stubbs, so maybe. He's got the bad lad streak, he's ruthless, but he's nowhere near as cruel as Charlie."

Marc Baylis recently spoke about the upcoming love triangle, saying: "Without a doubt, he sees something of himself in Tracy and finds her intriguing!"

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has admitted that she wants her character Tracy Barlow to "move on" from Steve McDonald.

Tracy has been obsessed with Steve (Simon Gregson) for years, and many of her major storylines have revolved around her twisted schemes to win him over and cause trouble for his other relationships.

When Tracy receives a divorce petition through the post from Steve in upcoming episodes, she is initially angry but later backs down by signing the papers.

Ford told itv.com: "She feels furious because she can't understand why he's blaming her! She thinks if anything she should be the one blaming him - she cannot see it from his point of view whatsoever. 

"She thinks that he caused her to lose the babies by flirting with Becky, he slept with Michelle when they were still married, so she thinks that it's totally unfair that he's citing her as the reason for their divorce. 

"It says the marriage was irretrievable, but in her mind it was retrievable. She can't understand why what she did was that bad - she's still really angry."

However, the actress continued: "I think she's weary of it. When Deirdre says, 'Just sign it', she actually doesn't put up much of a fight."

Ford added that Tracy no longer holds out any hope that she could reunite with Steve one day. The schemer's next love interest will be businessman Rob Donovan (Marc Baylis).

She explained: "I think she's given up, she needs to move on now. She gives him the opportunity to retrieve it when he comes round, and Steve isn't interested one bit."

Revealing her own thoughts on the storyline, Ford confessed: "As an actress, I'm a bit fed up of Tracy going on about how much she loves Steve. I think she needs to move on for everybody's sake!"

Coronation Street airs Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays on ITV.

----------


## parkerman

> Coronation Street star Kate Ford has admitted that she wants her character Tracy Barlow to "move on" from Steve McDonald.


Viewers would just like her to move on full stop.

----------

alan45 (21-01-2013), lizann (21-01-2013), tammyy2j (22-01-2013)

----------


## parkerman

> Coronation Street star Kate Ford has admitted that she wants her character Tracy Barlow to "move on" from Steve McDonald.


Viewers would just like her to move on full stop.

----------

alan45 (21-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kate Ford has insisted that Tracy Barlow will never kill again.

Weatherfield vixen Tracy fatally struck boyfriend Charlie Stubbs with a metal sculpture in 2007, for which she spent five years in prison until she was freed after a retrial.

When asked by itv.com whether Tracy would ever be driven to kill again, Ford replied: "I don't think she ever wants to go back to prison, she absolutely hated it, so for that reason no.

"Also I think she was in such a dark place when she was with Charlie, I don't think she just killed him for the sake of it, she'd gone a bit mental because he was playing games with her head."

Meanwhile, the actress believes Tracy's new love interest Rob Donovan (Marc Baylis) is similar to her ex Charlie in some ways.

"I think he's like a nicer version of Charlie... He's got the bad lad streak, he's ruthless, but he's not as cruel as Charlie," the star added.

----------


## alan45

She should never have been released from prison

----------

parkerman (22-01-2013), tammyy2j (22-01-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Also watch out for Tracy causing trouble at Underworld after Rob convinces Carla to take her on, while Marcus is reminded of his old life as he pays a visit to Manchester's Canal Street with Maria.

Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s3...#ixzz2Ii8Pl5VQ

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow has a surprising reaction to Steve McDonald's divorce plans in Monday's (January 28) double bill of the soap.

Tracy (Kate Ford) is shocked when she receives a divorce petition through the post from Steve (Simon Gregson), but she soon realises that there's no point fighting him this time - their marriage is well and truly over.

Marching into The Rovers, Tracy hands the signed divorce papers straight over to Steve - leaving him wondering what the catch is!

At the same time, Tracy and Rob (Marc Baylis) still seem to be developing an attractionâ¦

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow has a surprising reaction to Steve McDonald's divorce plans in Monday's (January 28) double bill of the soap.
> 
> Tracy (Kate Ford) is shocked when she receives a divorce petition through the post from Steve (Simon Gregson), but she soon realises that there's no point fighting him this time - their marriage is well and truly over.
> 
> Marching into The Rovers, Tracy hands the signed divorce papers straight over to Steve - leaving him wondering what the catch is!
> 
> At the same time, Tracy and Rob (Marc Baylis) still seem to be developing an attraction…



Already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...327#post787327

----------


## alan45

> Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow has a surprising reaction to Steve McDonald's divorce plans in Monday's (January 28) double bill of the soap.
> 
> Tracy (Kate Ford) is shocked when she receives a divorce petition through the post from Steve (Simon Gregson), but she soon realises that there's no point fighting him this time - their marriage is well and truly over.
> 
> Marching into The Rovers, Tracy hands the signed divorce papers straight over to Steve - leaving him wondering what the catch is!
> 
> At the same time, Tracy and Rob (Marc Baylis) still seem to be developing an attractionâ¦



Already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...327#post787327

----------


## alan45

CORRIE actor Kate Ford says she can’t wait for Tracy Barlow to get it on with Rob Donovan – so she can have an affair without harming her real marriage.
Kate — who has been married to TV producer Jon Connerty for five years — also revealed she is often horrified by how “vile” her character can be.
The actress, who commutes from the London home she shares with Jon and son Otis to film in Manchester, told TV Biz: “Tracy has always had a good love life and she likes the fact she can ruffle feathers.
“There is a lot of banter with herself and Rob (played by Marc Baylis) and they end up getting together.
“He reminds her of Charlie Stubbs, whom she used to date — rough and ready.
“I love the romance storylines. I have been married for five years now and so it’s nice. I can have another romance but it’s not real!
“My husband certainly doesn’t mind. In fact, when I get home, we don’t even talk about work. I go straight into mummy mode and I am more likely to ask him what film we are watching or what’s for tea!”


Reflecting on the many men Tracy has slept with — including evil Charlie and Steve McDonald — Kate admitted she has had only one wobble about kissing a co-star.
It came when her character started dating Ryan Connor, played by Sol Heras — who is around ten years her junior.
“I got a bit nervous when it was my last storyline,” she added.
“I was acutely aware of the age difference and I can remember thinking, ‘Oh no, how awful’.
“It was because I felt I was not that young any more, that I was 35, more of a grown-up woman and he was much younger than me.
“But with Rob, at least he is more my age.â
Speaking about the evil side of Tracy, which has won her the accolade of best soap bitch on numerous occasions, Kate added: “She is so vile. Sometimes when she is being really horrid, I ask everyone, ‘Why is Tracy so horrible?’ and they all go, ‘Because she is horrid!’
“It’s as if she is unhappy with her own life and so she is awful to everyone else.
“But I do love playing Tracy and I am always so grateful that I have been given this role.
“I have such a brilliant time on set and there are never any rows because we all have such a laugh.”
In the next few weeks, Tracy’s romance with Underworld co-owner Rob will get steamier and steamier as he offers her a job at the underwear factory — much to the despair of the rest of the Street.
“She loves to p*** everyone off,” said Kate. “She annoys Michelle, she annoys Eva and she likes that.
“Tracy likes men where she doesn’t get bored. As soon as she feels she can walk all over them, then that’s it.”
In real life, the actress is the complete opposite to the character she has played on and off for the past ten years.
A doting mum and wife, she said one of the reasons why she loves her job so much is because she can still spend plenty of time with her family.
She said: “Sometimes I am on set five days a week, sometimes only two days and that means I get to see my son a lot.
“I feel lucky because I am often able to go and get him from school.
“I love being a mum and it has changed me in the sense that I am not now constantly looking for the next thing. I am really happy.”
So would she ever want to leave the Weatherfield cobbles behind?
Kate, who took time out in 2007 to pursue other projects and have her son before returning in 2010, said there were definitely no plans at present.
“I really like it on Corrie,” she said.
“We all have a special bond because we all know what it is like to work on the soap.
“We are always laughing on set and so no, I don’t have any plans to leave.” As for whether she’d follow her friend and co-star Samia Ghadie on to Dancing On Ice or Anthony Cotton on I’m A Celebrity, it’s a “no way” from Kate.
“I can’t dance and I definitely don’t want to go in the jungle,” she said.
“Even on a group holiday, I have to get away at times to have my own space.
“I am more than happy playing Tracy Barlow right now... ”
And would she like Tracy to turn over a new leaf and live happily ever after?
“I will leave the writers to come up with the storylines for Tracy,” she added.
“But I do think she could stay with anybody — so long as they let her behave a little bit badly.
“The reason why she stayed with Charlie is because she couldn’t walk all over him .
“But who knows what will happen with Tracy in the future?”


(c) The Sun

----------


## Perdita

Tracy Barlow will be brutally attacked after becoming a driver for Underworld, in an upcoming storyline.

In scenes to be aired next month, Tracy (Kate Ford) is furious when Underworld boss Carla Connor (Alison King) forces her to stand in as a driver because Kirk Sutherland is unwell. 

The two women end up having a massive row as Tracy believes her new job is beneath her. Tracy will eventually agree to the job after she is threatened with the sack. 

However, she then becomes the victim of a shock attack after a group of thugs ambush her van and steal its contents, according to the Daily Star.

She manages to make her way back to the factory where her boyfriend Rob Donovan (Marc Baylis) is stunned to see her bruised and battered and urges her to call the police.

Tracy's attack sparks a massive row between Rob and Carla, who believes her brother may be behind it all as payback for a previous fight.

----------

tammyy2j (04-04-2013)

----------


## lizann

so she is  brutally attacked yet makes her way back to the factory just with a few bruises no doubt which she does herself knowing her

----------


## walsh2509

*Tracy's attack sparks a massive row between Rob and Carla, who believes her brother may be behind it all as payback for a previous fight. 
*
Who's brother ? rob is carla's brother is he not ?

----------


## walsh2509

*Tracy's attack sparks a massive row between Rob and Carla, who believes her brother may be behind it all as payback for a previous fight. 
*
Who's brother ? rob is carla's brother is he not ?

----------


## Perdita

Yes, Rob is Carla' brother

----------


## alan45

One of the greatest villains that Coronation Street has ever seen is up to her old tricks again.
But rather than murder anyone, Tracy Barlow turns her hand to wheeling and dealing as she attempts to sell some knocked off underwear and lingerie material.
The Manchester based femme fatale has obviously learned nothing from her time behind bars as she tries to flog the goods which she stole from her bosses at Underworld.


Dodgy dealings: Tracy Barlow tries to sell off some stolen underwear to a shifty looking buyer in Coronation Street


Checking out the goods: Tracy made sure her buyer was not wearing a police wire
Tracy, played by actress Kate Ford, can be seen on the cobbled streets of Weatherfield meeting up with a shifty looking character.
The brunette haired beauty makes small talk with the prospective buyer before showing him the goods that are on offer.
Having secured a Underworld delivery van, Tracy dangerously arranges to meet the bald headed man down a quiet backstreet.


Off the back of a lorry: Tracy showed her goods to the man as they haggled for a price

Cutting a deal: Tracy, played by Kate Ford didn't seem as confident the further along the scene went
It appears that at first her streetwise attitude will help her secure the deal as she asks the man to show her that he isn't wearing a police wire.
However, her mood changes once the dodgy guy has seen the underwear in the back of her van.
A worried and distressed looking Tracy leans back against the front of her van as the man skulks past her menacingly.
It was also revealed recently that Tracy is to experience further misery when she gets brutally attacked by some thugs.


Hold your horses: A worried and distressed looking Tracy leans back against the front of her van as the man skulks past her menacingly


Beat down: Tracy is in for a tough time as she also gets attacked by thugs in Corrie who steal the goods from her van
After having a furious row with Underworld boss Carla Connor, Tracy drives off in the van to make some deliveries.
But, while out on the run her van is stopped and she is ambushed by a group of men who beat her up and steal the contents.

----------


## alan45

One of the greatest villains that Coronation Street has ever seen is up to her old tricks again.
But rather than murder anyone, Tracy Barlow turns her hand to wheeling and dealing as she attempts to sell some knocked off underwear and lingerie material.
The Manchester based femme fatale has obviously learned nothing from her time behind bars as she tries to flog the goods which she stole from her bosses at Underworld.


Dodgy dealings: Tracy Barlow tries to sell off some stolen underwear to a shifty looking buyer in Coronation Street


Checking out the goods: Tracy made sure her buyer was not wearing a police wire
Tracy, played by actress Kate Ford, can be seen on the cobbled streets of Weatherfield meeting up with a shifty looking character.
The brunette haired beauty makes small talk with the prospective buyer before showing him the goods that are on offer.
Having secured a Underworld delivery van, Tracy dangerously arranges to meet the bald headed man down a quiet backstreet.


Off the back of a lorry: Tracy showed her goods to the man as they haggled for a price

Cutting a deal: Tracy, played by Kate Ford didn't seem as confident the further along the scene went
It appears that at first her streetwise attitude will help her secure the deal as she asks the man to show her that he isn't wearing a police wire.
However, her mood changes once the dodgy guy has seen the underwear in the back of her van.
A worried and distressed looking Tracy leans back against the front of her van as the man skulks past her menacingly.
It was also revealed recently that Tracy is to experience further misery when she gets brutally attacked by some thugs.


Hold your horses: A worried and distressed looking Tracy leans back against the front of her van as the man skulks past her menacingly


Beat down: Tracy is in for a tough time as she also gets attacked by thugs in Corrie who steal the goods from her van
After having a furious row with Underworld boss Carla Connor, Tracy drives off in the van to make some deliveries.
But, while out on the run her van is stopped and she is ambushed by a group of men who beat her up and steal the contents.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow will put her relationship before her own daughter as she tries to secure more commitment from boyfriend Rob Donovan.

Tracy decides that she wants to live with Rob (Marc Baylis) next week, but she knows that he may need some convincing as he is not ready to be a stepfather to Amy.

Viewers will see that an interfering Peter (Chris Gascoyne) is responsible for planting the idea in Tracy's head, questioning why she hasn't moved in with Rob now that they have a business together.

Kate Ford, who plays Tracy, told itv.com: "It definitely strikes a nerve when Peter says that Rob will never see her that way and only cares about himself.

"Tracy is willing to do anything to move in with Rob, even if it means palming Amy off on Steve and her mum more often.

"She knows one of the reasons Rob's reluctant to move in with her is because he fears he won't be a good stepdad to Amy, and that's not really the life he wants right now.

"So to solve this problem, she persuades Steve to have Amy four nights a week and Deirdre the other three."

Ford added: "Tracy is very good at twisting people round her finger. Rob's got everything she wants in a man - he's ambitious and driven, he shares her ruthless streak."

Coronation Street continues tonight (July 29) at 7.30pm and 8.30pm on ITV.

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has admitted that she doesn't know whether there is a genuine love between her character Tracy Barlow and boyfriend Rob Donovan.

The pair have been dating for most of the year and are now mixing business with pleasure as they launch their own second hand shop.

However, asked whether Tracy really loves Rob, Ford replied: "I think she thinks she does. He's got everything she wants in a man - he's ambitious and driven, and he shares her ruthless streak.

"Life with Rob is exciting, he's a bit dangerous and of course he's easy on the eye. He's a challenge, he's exciting and I think they're a good match for each other. 

"Whether they truly love each other rather than the lifestyle, only time will tell."

She continued: "Rob is certainly a match for Tracy and he gives as good as he gets, which I think she needs, otherwise she'd get bored. Deep down, though, I wonder if she does want someone who's more ready to settle down and take an active role in Amy's life, which is why she obsessed over Steve for so long. 

"Although if she ever got what she wanted I'm still not sure she'd be happy. Tracy always wants more and she thinks she deserves more out of life than she's had. At least this time she's prepared to do some work for it."

Ford promised that fans can expect much more drama to come for Tracy as she and Rob continue to feud with Peter and Carla.

The couple will also face off in a power struggle of their own, with Tracy determined to prove that she is Rob's equal at the shop rather than his employee.

Ford said: "There's a lot more to come with this storyline. There's the power struggle between Rob and Tracy, but also between Rob and Tracy and Peter and Carla as well. 

"Then there's the business, which isn't very popular in some people's eyes, and when the ethics of their business is called into question, Tracy comes out fighting. She's determined that no-one is going to ruin this for her and she'll take on anyone who challenges her to protect her business."

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has suggested that her character Tracy Barlow is jealous of Tina McIntyre.

It was revealed earlier this week that Tracy would start a feud with Tina (Michelle Keegan) after she rips off Dennis Tanner in Barlow's Buys.

Ford said: "They have never really seen eye to eye! I think Tracy is maybe a little bit jealous of Tina because of course she's young and pretty and Tracy feels very threatened by that and worries that maybe Rob might fancy her. 

"Tina's also really mouthy and doesn't back down if she's got a bee in her bonnet and Tracy's very much like that too. When it comes to pretty, feisty females Tracy can get quite rattled! 

"I think she just gets frustrated because Tina's a fair bit younger than she is and Tracy probably doesn't feel as attractive as she once did. Tracy can be really jealous! There is more to come I think."

Tina has to deal with a gloating Tracy.
Â© ITV
Tina has to deal with a gloating Tracy.


Ford also revealed that Tracy still harbours feelings for her ex-husband Steve, saying: "She will always love him. She's not as bothered by him now as her focus is elsewhere. 

"Tracy's getting attention elsewhere and has this new business venture to crack on with. But she'll always have a soft spot for Steve. He's the father of her child and her feelings for him were genuine. Having Rob is helping, though."

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow has a tough decision to make next week after she learns of Rob and Tina's secret kiss.

Tracy is naturally furious to learn of her boyfriend's betrayal, but she is soon given food for thought when everyone advises her not to let Rob (Marc Baylis) go so easily.

Here, Kate Ford - who plays Tracy - reveals how her character reacts to the bombshell.

Is Tracy happy with how her relationship with Rob is progressing?
"I think this is probably the most successful relationship Tracy has ever had. They don't seem to argue much apart from their little bickering. They do seem to get on really well and Tracy really likes Rob. They laugh a lot and they seem to get each other. 

"At the moment Tracy doesn't have a clue that Rob has betrayed her. He's exactly the same and behaves in the same way, so she doesn't have any inkling that Rob has kissed Tina. The first time she has any reason to doubt Rob is when Norris mentions it, as he's overheard Tina talking about it."

How does Tracy react when Norris breaks the news to her?
"She just can't believe it. She can't believe that she could be going back to square one. Every relationship that she's had so far hasn't gone well for her, so she doesn't want to even consider that this man who she thinks is better than the rest could have betrayed her. Tracy gives Rob the benefit of the doubt, because she wants to think that he wouldn't do that to her."

Does Tracy have any reason to doubt Rob?
"She becomes really worried. Rob tells Tracy that he doesn't fancy Tina, so that makes her question him even more. Who wouldn't fancy Tina? She's gorgeous! If he'd just said that he found her attractive but didn't do anything, then Tracy may have believed him. The fact that he tells her he doesn't find Tina attractive makes her think that he's lying." 

What happens when Tracy confronts Rob about this?
"She's in Barlow's Buys, he looks at her and tells her that no-one else does it for him and that she's the one. I really believe he's being honest with her as well. Rob snogged Tina because she's pretty, but he does really care for Tracy and she does do it for him. 

"But perhaps Rob should have been honest with her and told her that. Instead, he tells her that he didn't kiss Tina, but this makes Tracy unsure. She goes to The Rovers and tricks Tina into confessing. She loses it at this point and throws drinks in both Rob and Tina's faces. She's completely heartbroken."


Does Tracy mean it when she chucks Rob out and tells him it's over?
"Yes, I think she does mean it, but Deirdre asks her if she's being too hasty. Rob is a good guy, he hasn't slept with Tina and he's obviously into her. Even Tina says that Tracy is making a mistake if she lets Rob go. I think people can see that Rob obviously does like her and Tracy is overreacting. She really likes him too and I think she's definitely met her match with Rob."

After the break-up, Carla starts trying to play matchmaker between Rob and Tina. Is Tracy aware of that?
"She's not aware. She walks into the Bistro and finds Rob and Tina sat with Carla and Peter and she's so angry. She can't believe that he would be sat having dinner with Tina after everything he'd said to her about her being the one. But Rob had no idea Tina was going to be there. He thought he was going for dinner with Carla."

Does Rob make it clear that he wants to get back with Tracy?
"He does. Rob really wears his heart on his sleeve and he's so sad to think he might lose her."

Does Tracy cook up some revenge for Rob? 
"She's not exactly cooking up revenge, but she does try to sell his stuff at Barlow's Buys. I think this is her way of getting back at him for hurting her. Afterwards, Rob's very angry at her for selling his things. She has overreacted, but you don't cross Tracy. Rob warns her that he won't spend his life apologising for one stupid mistake, and this does make Tracy think.

"Rob has kissed someone so Tracy does feel completely in her rights to behave the way she has, but she also doesn't want to lose him, so she does forgive him after a while."


Why does she forgive him?
"She really likes him and I think she wants all the drama of her past relationships to be just that, a thing of the past. She's had nothing but ups and downs in her relationships and this is the one that has been the most peaceful."

Do you think Tracy will have less trust in Rob now?
"Yes I think it will make her trust him less. I think any woman would trust their partner less if they'd snogged someone else. But Tracy can either forgive and forget or not. If she chooses not to, she could lose Rob and she really doesn't want that to happen."

Would you be upset if Tracy and Rob did split up?
"Personally yes. I really love working with Marc. He's great and we have such a laugh together, but I also think the chemistry between the two characters is really good. I can believe the relationship between them and I really think they suit each other."

Should Tina watch her back now that she's crossed Tracy?
"Tina's always had to watch her back with Tracy. She's never been particularly fond of Tina, as she's probably a bit jealous of her to be honest!

----------

maidmarian (28-01-2014), swmc66 (28-01-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Kate Ford has opened up about the breakdown of her marriage to TV producer Jon Connerty.

Following their separation last year, Ford - who plays Tracy Barlow in the ITV soap - and Connerty are divorcing after seven years of marriage.

In an interview with The Sun, Ford said that the separation was "incredibly painful", but acting in Coronation Street helped her to move on.

"When Jon and I first parted it was quite hard to put my personal life aside," Ford explained.

"But then it became therapeutic to concentrate on my job. People call it 'Doctor Theatre' - when you're acting, you can't worry about things."

She continued: "We really tried hard to make it work. But it came to the point when we knew we had to get a divorce.

"Things had changed and it wasn't what it was. But it was incredibly painful. For a while after we split, I found it hard to get out of bed.

"I wasn't at work at the time, and I'd drop Otis off at school and go back to bed until I picked him up.

"And now, 14 months on, what happened doesn't consume me as much as it used to. It used to consume me every minute of every single day."

Ford also spoke about her character's upcoming wedding to Rob Donovan, explaining how she'll miss working opposite Marc Baylis.

"The wedding planning scenes didn't upset me because I didn't draw the parallel with my own life," she said. "I could switch off from it. I was going through it as someone else. The scenes were still quite emotional, though, because they meant the end of me acting opposite Marc.

"I've loved working with him because he's such a great guy and so much fun. We laughed all the time. I will really miss him a lot."

Ford also admitted that because of Tracy's past, she's unsure whether viewers will feel sympathy with her character at the conclusion of the Tina McIntyre murder storyline.

Tracy Barlow was recently named 'Best Bitch' at the Inside Soap Awards.

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2014), Glen1 (19-10-2014), swmc66 (19-10-2014)

----------


## swmc66

At least it was not all over the papers. Sad that more and more marriages are failing. Lots of pressures out there

----------

Dazzle (19-10-2014), Glen1 (19-10-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street is lining up more trouble between Tracy and Carla Barlow as the animosity between them is only just beginning.

The two characters have never seen eye-to-eye and relations between them will hit an all-time low following the departures of Rob Donovan and Peter Barlow.

Tracy and Rob's wedding day arrives next week, but the couple are not destined for a happy ending as the truth about Rob's murder of Tina McIntyre will soon come to light.

Show bosses are keeping tight-lipped about whether Rob manages to tie the knot with Tracy before the truth is revealed. However, it has been confirmed that Carla will ultimately do the right thing by reporting her brother and securing Peter's freedom after she hears the truth from Rob.

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn commented: "Peter and Rob are two men who are drawn back to the memory of Tina McIntyre. They're two men who have done really terrible things in their own way. The soap gods will have their justice eventually, it's just when that justice comes and what form it takes.

"Obviously at the centre are Carla and Tracy too - two women bound together by their shared love of Rob and their absolute hatred of each other. Think Mike Baldwin and Ken Barlow back in the day! This story is going to run and run between those two, long after the wedding episodes are over."

Kate Ford, who plays Tracy, added: "The thing with Tracy is that when she's hurt, then she becomes quite vicious. When she's in a good place she's actually quite a nice person, but most of her behaviour is reactionary so because she's so hurt, you're going to see her bitchy side come out. You don't want to cross her.

"Tracy 100% blames Carla. She cannot understand how it is anyone else's fault but Carla's. She feels like Carla should have kept her mouth shut. Tracy doesn't care that Carla has got Peter out of prison.

"She just sees Carla having everything and this woman has taken away her chance of happiness. Carla's business is booming, Tracy's hits the skids and their lifestyles are very different. Tracy resents her for it. She is out for revenge. She wants to take away her happiness."

----------

lizann (21-10-2014), maidmarian (21-10-2014), tammyy2j (22-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

I read that Tracy will have a new man in her bed by Christmas so who could it be, Tony, Kal's son, Callum or Michael's son

----------


## swmc66

Tony

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has said that she wants viewers to see Tracy Barlow's softer side as the ruthless character faces a life-changing decision next week.

The ITV soap has huge episodes lined up for Tracy, as she considers going on the run with her partner Rob Donovan (Marc Baylis) once the truth comes out about how he killed Tina McIntyre.

As Rob hides out after his dark secret has been exposed, he convinces Tracy to meet up with him and hand over some cash to help him out. To Rob's surprise, Tracy then vows to join him as he makes his permanent escape.

Wanting some final hours with her daughter Amy, Tracy spends one last day with the youngster before preparing her getaway - but viewers will have to tune in to see whether she can really go through with it.

Tracy spends her last few hours with Amy
Â© ITV
Tracy spends her last few hours with Amy

Ford explained: "Tracy keeps Amy off school and they watch films and she doesn't stop crying the whole day, basically. Her head is just full of conflicting thoughts. She has almost gone a bit crazy, she is in shock, she is on a different planet.

"Her feelings are so strong for Rob that she is seriously considering losing everything for him - even her daughter.

"I think a lot of people think Tracy is so selfish and she doesn't love Amy as much as she should, but I have always tried to play the fact that she does adore her daughter, but she is not the best mother. 

"People might be surprised about the emotion she is showing, but I'm not and it is good to show a more vulnerable side, to see her hurting."

Tracy accuses Rob of risking everything for Carla. 
Â© ITV
Tracy accuses Rob of risking everything for Carla

Asked whether viewers will sympathise with Tracy, she replied: "I hope so. I hope they will see a softer side to her and a more human side."

In the longer-term, Tracy's behaviour is expected to take a darker turn as she blames Rob's sister Carla Barlow for exposing his guilt on his wedding day this week.

Ford added: "I have enjoyed playing Tracy with a softer side and not always so aggressive. There has been some good comedy too - working with Marc has been fantastic. I am looking forward to what is coming up now too as Tracy is at her worst when she is hurting, so watch this space."

Coronation Street continues on Wednesday (October 28) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

lizann (29-10-2014), swmc66 (28-10-2014), tammyy2j (31-10-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow is "out for revenge".

Kate Ford - who has starred as Tracy in the soap since 2002 - has revealed her character is to become nastier than ever after her fiancÃ© Rob Donovan (Marc Baylis) was arrested for the murder of Tina McIntyre (Michelle Keegan).

She explained: "The thing with Tracy is that when she's hurt, then she's vicious. And because she's so hurt, you're really going to see her bitchy and nasty side."

The 36-year-old actress says Tracy will first take out her anger on Rob's sister Carla Connor (Alison King), who called the police on her brother following his murder admission, not wanting to let husband Peter Barlow (Chris Gascoigne) rot in jail for a crime he didn't commit.

Kate told The Sun newspaper: "Firstly she steps up her war with Carla, who she 100% blames for all this.

"She feels like Carla should have kept her mouth shut and that this woman took away her chance of happiness, so she's out for revenge."

And Tracy is to find herself embroiled in a seedy affair with Liz McDonald's (Beverly Callard) boyfriend Tony Stewart (Terence Maynard).

She added: "She's going to have a fling with Tony. It's nothing like her relationship with Rob. It's not a big love affair - it's messy, involving things like blackmail, power and money.

"It's a negative relationship, it's not good for any of them and the stuff we've shot is quite dark."

----------

Glen1 (04-11-2014), lizann (04-11-2014), swmc66 (04-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Did anyone find it weird that Tracey's murder of Charlie wasn't mentioned in last night's episodes?

When Rob asked her if she could forgive him for killing Tina, I expected her to say something like "well yeah, how could I not since the murder _I_ committed was even more evil?".  Very bizarre omission by the writers in my opinion.  :Searchme:

----------

Glen1 (05-11-2014), lizann (04-11-2014), parkerman (05-11-2014), Perdita (04-11-2014), swmc66 (04-11-2014), tammyy2j (05-11-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

Deleted

----------


## swmc66

I thought that too. The script writers somehow wanted to give her the moral high ground. Yes Tracy planned hers well in advance while Rob did not plan to murder.

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

tracy don't think she is a murderer

----------


## Dazzle

> tracy don't think she is a murderer


She shocked me by being very honest with Rob about the killing when they first got together, so it's a topic that's been thoroughly discussed between them.  

She's well aware that she technically is a murderer even though she feels no remorse about it, so the subject would naturally have been broached during their conversation about Tina (specifically when Rob was wondering if Tracey could still love him now she knows the truth).

----------


## tammyy2j

Tracy isn't mad and angry for the murderer of Tina, I think more than Rob didn't tell her and she didn't get her fairytale wedding and that he did it for Carla

----------

Dazzle (05-11-2014), lizann (05-11-2014), maidmarian (05-11-2014), parkerman (05-11-2014), Perdita (05-11-2014), swmc66 (05-11-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Tracy isn't mad and angry for the murderer of Tina, I think more than Rob didn't tell her and she didn't get her fairytale wedding and that he did it for Carla


payback for her now she got him caught poor rob

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

I didn't think they'd catch him, but glad they did.  Not fair on Peter being locked up for Rob's crime!

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has said that her character Tracy Barlow could have met her match in Tony Stewart after he sets her up next week.

Tracy will agree to go into business with Tony next week when he masterminds a situation that leaves her shaken, forcing her to reconsider her options.

Tracy is left feeling threatened by a supplier after buying some dodgy stock, only to be rescued by Tony, who is hoping to finally get his hands on the business.

Ford said: "When it all goes wrong she's terrified. When he turns violent, she realises it could have gone massively wrong if Tony hadn't come in.

"She is quite good at protecting herself - she's been in prison so she can handle herself, but she is shaken."

However, although Tracy believes she can keep Tony at arm's length once they become business partners, Ford thinks her alter ego could have her work cut out.

She said: "Tracy can kind of see through Tony. She is a big girl and she can look after herself. It's more about the money and the fact that she can't cope without him financially. She doesn't think of Tony as her saviour, it's all about the money.

"Tracy can be pretty ruthless herself so maybe she'll have to play Tony at his own game. I think she's going to have her work cut out though this time."

----------


## swmc66

Surely Tracy should twig that it is a set up

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has hinted that Tracy Barlow may be about to leave her wicked ways behind her.

Speaking at a press event for the soap today (May 22), Blackburn revealed that one character in particular will bring about a change in the Weatherfield villain.

"It'll be the return of Tracy's ex-husband Robert Preston that will start to offer her a chance," he explained. "He is essentially a good guy. He knows who Tracy is - there's no rose-tinted spectacles.

"We'll start to see the transformation of Tracy through him, with his support and help," the soap boss added.

"He knows how bad she can be and he knows that so much of it comes from a place of vulnerability - she's scared! He's going to be a good influence on her life."

Tracy tells Liz everything
Â© ITV
Tracy tells Liz everything

As for the emergence of Tony's affair with Tracy, Blackburn said that Liz (Beverley Callard), Tony (Terence Maynard) and the McDonald family have still "got a long journey".

"They're still there, they're still in it," he clarified. 

"Tony through all of this, in his misogynistic way, would say that he never stopped wanting or loving Liz. He'll blame Tracy for all of this, but Liz will get her vengeance."

Tim opens up to Sally  about his sadness over the breakdown of his relationship with Faye. 
Â© ITV
Tim opens up to Sally.

One relationship Blackburn said he isn't planning to end any time soon is that of Sally Webster and Tim Metcalfe.

"No way, they're gold-dust! Sally [Dynevor] is producing some of the best work I've seen in decades. 

He added: "What you can see between the two of them as well is how much they love being with each other on set, it's just obvious."

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015), lizann (22-05-2015), maidmarian (22-05-2015), mariba (23-05-2015), swmc66 (23-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Glad they will remain together long term

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015), lizann (23-05-2015), maidmarian (23-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Glad they will remain together long term


Yes - hope Mr B keeps his word!
There was speculation that Sally might
re-unite with Kevin and Tim might have
an affair with.Anna ( need an horror-struck
icon!!!)

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015), lizann (23-05-2015), mariba (23-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

> Yes - hope Mr B keeps his word!
> There was speculation that Sally might
> re-unite with Kevin and Tim might have
> an affair with.Anna ( need an horror-struck
> icon!!!)


 anna would suck the life and fun outta tim keep him with sal

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015), maidmarian (23-05-2015), mariba (23-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Yes - hope Mr B keeps his word!
> There was speculation that Sally might
> re-unite with Kevin and Tim might have
> an affair with.Anna ( need an horror-struck
> icon!!!)


 anna would suck the life and fun outta tim keep him with sal

----------


## swmc66

If they did that the pairing would never be the same again so i doubt it. Kevin also seems to have moved on.

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015), maidmarian (23-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> If they did that the pairing would never be the same again so i doubt it. Kevin also seems to have moved on.


I think a re-union between Sally & Kevin
would be a retrograde move for both
characters but it will be interesting to
see how Kevin reacts when he finds out
the truth about Jenny:-( whatever that
turns out to be)!!

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes - hope Mr B keeps his word!
> There was speculation that Sally might
> re-unite with Kevin and Tim might have
> an affair with.Anna (*need an horror-struck
> icon!!!*)


Will this do? 

I'm also partial to this one: 

 :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (23-05-2015), swmc66 (24-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Will this do? 
> 
> I'm also partial to this one:


. 

  thanks v.much. Love the yellow one!!

----------

Dazzle (23-05-2015), swmc66 (24-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Will this do? 
> 
> I'm also partial to this one:


. 

  thanks v.much. Love the yellow one!!

----------


## Dazzle

> . 
> 
>   thanks v.much. Love the yellow one!!


Me too!  You'll definitely see me using that one again.  :Big Grin: 

(BTW if anyone's interested, I got them from www.freesmileys.org)

----------

maidmarian (23-05-2015)

----------


## Kissinger

> . 
> 
>   thanks v.much. Love the yellow one!!


looks like me when i've a hangover

----------


## Kissinger

> . 
> 
>   thanks v.much. Love the yellow one!!


looks like me when i've a hangover

oops !!!!!!!

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

They are very good

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2015)

----------


## lizann

if tracy changes her way now it wont be over ex husband robert who she never mentions it will be as she nearly kills her own kid amy in the fire

----------

Dazzle (27-05-2015), tammyy2j (27-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coming up on Coronation Street, Tracy Barlow will share a kiss with her former husband Robert Preston after he shows up at Deirdre's funeral. 

On the day of her mother's funeral, Tracy (Kate Ford) will struggle to cope with her emotions as she feels increasingly rejected by Ken, who has discovered that Deirdre didn't return to Weatherfield sooner because she felt humiliated over Tracy and Tony's affair.

Unable to face the wake, Tracy heads home where she is soon greeted by Robert (Tristan Gemmill) when he calls at No.1.

In desperate need of some company, Tracy invites Robert in and they are soon reminiscing about the old times they shared together.

Robert tells Tracy that he has never stopped thinking about her, prompting an emotional Tracy to kiss him. How will Ken react when he returns home to find Tracy in a passionate clinch with her ex-husband?

Tracy and Robert talk
Â© ITV
Tracy and Robert talk

Robert tells Tracy that he still thinks about her
Â© ITV
Robert tells Tracy that he still thinks about her

Coronation Street airs these scenes on Monday July 13 at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (05-07-2015), Glen1 (06-07-2015)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street fans could see Tracy Barlow finally get her comeuppance next month, as she is arrested for her role in the Victoria Court fire.
Viewers know that Tracy started the fire that led to the deaths of Kal Nazir and Maddie Heath in May, but the blame has since been pinned on Carla Barlow.
Carla's guilt over believing she started the fire has sent her on a downward spiral and she has developed a severe gambling problem as a result.
However, upcoming scenes could see everything about to change as Tracy will be publicly arrested for the crime in front of her family and friends, The Sun reports.
Although the police will question Tracy over her whereabouts on the tragic night, whether she will be able to talk herself out of this one remains to be seen.
Coronation Street boss Stuart Blackburn previously hinted that Tracy wouldn't get her comeuppance, saying that her role in the fire was "utterly unprovable".
Coronation Street will air these scenes in September.

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2015), lizann (03-08-2015), maidmarian (03-08-2015), parkerman (03-08-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Great thank goodness for that

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation Street fans could see Tracy Barlow finally get her comeuppance next month, as she is arrested for her role in the Victoria Court fire.


I wonder on what evidence the police arrest her?

Wouldn't it be nice if she admitted her part in the fire as proof she's turned over a new leaf?  I don't think there's much chance of that happening!

Hopefully, at least the community will now realise Tracy's guilty and stop blaming Carla.

----------

mariba (03-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I wonder on what evidence the police arrest her?
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if she admitted her part in the fire as proof she's turned over a new leaf?  I don't think there's much chance of that happening!
> 
> Hopefully, at least the community will now realise Tracy's guilty and stop blaming Carla.


Yes -it would be good to know about the
evidence and it would be great if she
admitted guilt. BUT this is Tracy and
as it is pointed out in spoiler above-
S Blackburn has said "no comeuppance"!!

So.Id love it to  happen - that there is 
justice and Carla exonerated but won't
hold my breath.It is several months before
Carla goes on break!

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Perdita

> Yes -it would be good to know about the
> evidence and it would be great if she
> admitted guilt. BUT this is Tracy and
> as it is pointed out in spoiler above-
> S Blackburn has said "no comeuppance"!!
> 
> So.Id love it to  happen - that there is 
> justice and Carla exonerated but won't
> hold my breath.It is several months before
> Carla goes on break!


Maybe Tracy wonÂ´t do time for the crime but hopefully she will confess to Carla so she can stop feeling guilty

----------


## Perdita

> Yes -it would be good to know about the
> evidence and it would be great if she
> admitted guilt. BUT this is Tracy and
> as it is pointed out in spoiler above-
> S Blackburn has said "no comeuppance"!!
> 
> So.Id love it to  happen - that there is 
> justice and Carla exonerated but won't
> hold my breath.It is several months before
> Carla goes on break!


Maybe Tracy wonÂ´t do time for the crime but hopefully she will confess to Carla so she can stop feeling guilty

----------

maidmarian (03-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Maybe Tracy wonÂ´t do time for the crime but hopefully she will confess to Carla so she can stop feeling guilty


 It's not enough to confess to Tracy. Kal's family and Sophie need to know at least as well as Leanne and Simon.

----------

maidmarian (03-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Maybe Tracy wonÂ´t do time for the crime but hopefully she will confess to Carla so she can stop feeling guilty


It would be something if Tracy did that.
But her actions have already sent Carla
on.a downward path - that it will be
difficult to regain her previous confidence
& position( re her business).

I know part of reason for the storyline is
probably to give an exit story for Carla!

But there will still be damage to characters
life - even when she knows she is not
guilty . That should give some comfort to her
but others are affected too by Tracys actions

----------

Perdita (03-08-2015), swmc66 (03-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## lizann

cant see tracy confessing unless she lets something slip to carla or tony in an argument

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2015), maidmarian (03-08-2015), tammyy2j (03-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> cant see tracy confessing unless she lets something slip to carla or tony in an argument


Yes, I think something like that is the most likely reason she's arrested.

----------


## swmc66

Maybe she sees fire report and it says candle was in a very different place

----------


## Dazzle

> Maybe she sees fire report and it says candle was in a very different place


How would that connect to Tracy though?

----------


## Perdita

Maybe there is some CCTV record found that shows Tracy entering the building .....  or MichelleÂ´s keys, that Tracy took to get into CarlaÂ´s flat play a Â´keyÂ´role ...although I would have thought that they would have been missed by now ....

----------


## swmc66

They are still working on the site and carla had lost her keys and michelle had the spare keys. When carla thinks its her lost set they have found michelle discovers she cannot find her spare key set.
Sean will remember Tracy came into the pub that evening and through back room.....just guessing

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2015), lizann (04-08-2015), mariba (03-08-2015), parkerman (03-08-2015), tammyy2j (03-08-2015)

----------


## swmc66

They are still working on the site and carla had lost her keys and michelle had the spare keys. When carla thinks its her lost set they have found michelle discovers she cannot find her spare key set.
Sean will remember Tracy came into the pub that evening and through back room.....just guessing

----------

maidmarian (03-08-2015), Perdita (03-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Does Tracy still have the keys or did she return them?

Ken, Robert or Amy could find the keys

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## Perdita

> Does Tracy still have the keys or did she return them?
> 
> Ken, Robert or Amy could find the keys


To my knowledge she never returned the keys but I might be wrong .. also could have happened off screen but would be interesting to find out

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), parkerman (06-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

She's never been shown returning the keys. Of course, as you say Perdy, it may have happened off screen.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), Perdita (06-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> She's never been shown returning the keys. Of course, as you say Perdy, it may have happened off screen.


I'd have thought she'd have got rid of them by now, one way or another.  She'd be stupid to keep them.

----------

lizann (06-08-2015), parkerman (06-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

While that is true, Dazzle, I can't see how else the truth will come out unless Tracy goes through a complete personality transplant and confesses.

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), maidmarian (06-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I'd have thought she'd have got rid of them by now, one way or another.  She'd be stupid to keep them.


You would have thought that Finn in Emmerdale would have got rid of the USB stick properly rather than chucking it into the bin without destroying it first ... pregnancy test kits are always being left where anyone can find them ... getting rid of evidence properly is not a soapland thing   :Wal2l:

----------

Dazzle (06-08-2015), parkerman (06-08-2015), tammyy2j (07-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Desperate Carla Connor and Tracy Barlow fight on the edge of 100ft precipice in Coronation Street cliffhanger
Coronation Street is set to have its own rather literal cliffhanger.
The dramatic moment will see a desperate Carla Connor on the edge of devastation, swigging from bottles of alcohol while tossing a coin to determine her fate, to see if she will plummet to her death of not.
The lingerie factory boss, played by Alison King, 42, clearly reached breaking point as her life hung in the balance while grappling with Tracy Barlow on top of a 100ft cliff edge.
weighed down with gambling debts, convinced she caused the flat fire that killed Maddie Heath and Kal Nazir, and so decided to take fate into her own hands, ready to put an end to it all.
It's no secret that the pair enemies but,in a surprising turn of events Tracy decides to talk Carla out of doing the unthinkable.
Although it's unclear whether Carla survives or not, Coronation Street bosses have hinted that Tracy may manage to convince her foe that her life is worth saving after all.
But as Alison is leaving the soap after nine years, no one can be sure of Carla's fate, as she's pictured with gritted teeth in behind-the-scenes frames taken from the dramatic episode.
told the Mirror: 'Alison King has indicated to producers that she would like to take a sabbatical from the show for creative reasons at some point in 2016.
'She wishes to try her hand at other projects before returning to the part of Carla, a role she has enjoyed playing for nine years.'
And while Tracy risks her life for the sake of her drunken rival, there's no surety that she's safe by the end of the cliffhanger episode, as she may also be heading for a fall.
Kate Ford, 38, wore a safety harness for the scenes at a quarry near Glossop, Derbyshire, while she and Carla fought dangerously close to the edge.
And perhaps, Tracy, who really started the blaze, felt like it was her responsibility to save Carla.
But it remains to be seen whether the soap villain reveal all to her desperate enemy, who is tormented over fears she started the fatal fire.

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2015), Glen1 (17-08-2015), lizann (17-08-2015), maidmarian (17-08-2015), tammyy2j (17-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Maybe this is how the truth gets out about Tracy starting the fire?  If she confesses to Carla to stop her from jumping, hopefully Carla will inform the police.

----------

Glen1 (17-08-2015), maidmarian (17-08-2015), Perdita (17-08-2015), tammyy2j (17-08-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Maybe this is how the truth gets out about Tracy starting the fire?  If she confesses to Carla to stop her from jumping, hopefully Carla will inform the police.


This is what I am thinking and hoping for too ...I really want Carla to know the truth so she can stop blaming herself

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2015), Glen1 (17-08-2015), maidmarian (17-08-2015), tammyy2j (17-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Maybe this is how the truth gets out about Tracy starting the fire?  If she confesses to Carla to stop her from jumping, hopefully Carla will inform the police.


just what I thought when I was scrolling down,
Dazzle

I think.it was Parkerman who posted to say
Tracy would need a personality transplant
to confess .Perhaps this will be the "minor-op
version"
Tho Im doubtful about long term redemption!

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2015), Glen1 (17-08-2015), tammyy2j (17-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Maybe this is how the truth gets out about Tracy starting the fire?  If she confesses to Carla to stop her from jumping, hopefully Carla will inform the police.


just what I thought when I was scrolling down,
Dazzle

I think.it was Parkerman who posted to say
Tracy would need a personality transplant
to confess .Perhaps this will be the "minor-op
version"
Tho Im doubtful about long term redemption!

----------

lizann (17-08-2015), Perdita (17-08-2015)

----------


## mariba

She may well tell Carla but I doubt that Carla would go to police. Tracy saved her life in the mini bus crash..

----------


## lizann

the connor secret also to come out could push carla more some speculation that carla is michelle's half sister same father, so sister to lovers paul and liam , incestuous

----------


## Perdita

> She may well tell Carla but I doubt that Carla would go to police. Tracy saved her life in the mini bus crash..


I canÂ´t see Carla going to the police either but at least she would have piece of mind which is what I want for her

----------


## Dazzle

I think it's highly possible Carla will go to the police, despite Tracy saving her life (perhaps twice).  The fact is that Carla's been through hell and lost everything because Tracy kept quiet about starting the fire.  She wouldn't even be on a clifftop contemplating suicide in the first place if it wasn't for Tracy.  Also, even if Carla finds some peace from knowing she didn't kill anyone, she'll still be very aware that the rest of the community still believes her responsible.  I would be very angry in her place.  :Angry: 

Anyway, we know the truth will get out somehow and this seems the most feasible way so far to me.

----------


## Perdita

> I think it's highly possible Carla will go to the police, despite Tracy saving her life (perhaps twice).  The fact is that Carla's been through hell and lost everything because Tracy kept quiet about starting the fire.  She wouldn't even be on a clifftop contemplating suicide in the first place if it wasn't for Tracy.  Also, even if Carla finds some peace from knowing she didn't kill anyone, she'll still be very aware that the rest of the community still believes her responsible.  I would be very angry in her place. 
> 
> Anyway, we know the truth will get out somehow and this seems the most feasible way so far to me.


If there are no witnesses, as we donÂ´t know who else is at that location, it would be CarlaÂ´s word against TracyÂ´s, who I doubt would confess and tell the truth to the police. I know she is meant to become a better person but nobody can change that dramatically...

----------


## Dazzle

> If there are no witnesses, as we donÂ´t know who else is at that location, it would be CarlaÂ´s word against TracyÂ´s, who I doubt would confess and tell the truth to the police. I know she is meant to become a better person but nobody can change that dramatically...


Stuart Blackburn has said Tracy will escape punishment due to lack of evidence, but we know she's arrested - so someone will find out and tell them.  I'd rush from the clifftop to the nearest police station in Carla's shoes!  :Big Grin:

----------

alan45 (20-08-2015), lizann (17-08-2015), maidmarian (17-08-2015), Perdita (17-08-2015), tammyy2j (17-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Stuart Blackburn has said Tracy will escape punishment due to lack of evidence, but we know she's arrested - so someone will find out and tell them.  I'd rush from the clifftop to the nearest police station in Carla's shoes!


 some of carla's high heels i couldn't walk or run

----------

Dazzle (17-08-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Stuart Blackburn has said Tracy will escape punishment due to lack of evidence, but we know she's arrested - so someone will find out and tell them.  I'd rush from the clifftop to the nearest police station in Carla's shoes!


 some of carla's high heels i couldn't walk or run

----------

Perdita (17-08-2015), tammyy2j (17-08-2015)

----------


## parkerman

So Tracy gets her sentence quashed for murdering Charlie because of unreliable evidence and off of the charge of starting the fire through lack of evidence. She should move south to Walford and join up with Dean......

----------

alan45 (20-08-2015), maidmarian (17-08-2015), tammyy2j (17-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> She may well tell Carla but I doubt that Carla would go to police. Tracy saved her life in the mini bus crash..


I think also for Amy she wouldn't tell the police on Tracy as both have lost Deirdre

----------


## Dazzle

Wow!  I can't believe so many of you think Carla won't give up Tracy if she confesses to her! Maybe I'm wrong then, but I'll be disappointed in Carla if that's the case.  :Wal2l: 

It's possible (as Perdita says) that Carla wouldn't go straight to the police due to lack of evidence, but, if that's the case, I hope she at least does some detective work with the intention of telling the police when she can back up her story.  Of course, we still don't even know for sure that Tracy confesses to stop Carla from jumping.

----------


## maidmarian

> Wow!  I can't believe so many of you think Carla won't give up Tracy if she confesses to her! Maybe I'm wrong then, but I'll be disappointed in Carla if that's the case. 
> 
> It's possible (as Perdita says) that Carla wouldn't go straight to the police due to lack of evidence, but, if that's the case, I hope she at least does some detective work with the intention of telling the police when she can back up her story.  Of course, we still don't even know for sure that Tracy confesses to stop Carla from jumping.


I dont know if Carla will or wont go to police.
Shes got to know truth first anyway- as u say!

I think she might not. Others have given
good reasons why she may not.

My reason for doubting is they seem to
have "knocked the stuffing" out of the
character. They often  do this to female
characters who start out as strong people.
Most people have bad times in their lives
but they have really piled it on her!!
to the point it will be difficult for her to
recover her previous strength and determination.

One way is if she could get some revenge on Tracy
without upsetting others or invoving police.
But I havent quite ! worked out how yet !!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> My reason for doubting is they seem to
> have "knocked the stuffing" out of the
> character. They often  do this to female
> characters who start out as strong people.
> Most people have bad times in their lives
> but they have really piled it on her!!
> to the point it will be difficult for her to
> recover her previous strength and determination.


I hear what you're saying, but I just can't see Carla letting Tracy get away with it - at least not in the long run.

I can understand the fight going out of her and that she'd be so relieved at discovering she's not responsible for the deaths that she lets it go at first. What I couldn't understand - and would feel was totally out of character - would be if she were to let it go forever.  I'd expect the Carla I know to wake up and be furious at Tracy after a couple of days, or even weeks, of the truth sinking in.

Tracy was in Carla's flat to kill her after all and, no matter how she tries to spin it, I think Carla would realise she was up to something nefarious.




> One way is if she could get some revenge on Tracy
> without upsetting others or invoving police.
> But I havent quite ! worked out how yet !!


This could work as an alternative.  However, we know that Tracy will be arrested, so the police are going to somehow find out the real story.

----------


## swmc66

I do not think Tracy will confess .....but she nearly did to Robert

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow will lash out at a struggling Leanne Battersby next week as the truth finally unravels about Simon.

Kate Ford, who plays Tracy, has revealed that her character will have no sympathy for Leanne after discovering that Simon has been abusing her. However, Tracy's attitude could spell the end for her rekindled relationship with Robert Preston.

Simon's violent behaviour towards his step-mum will be exposed after he lashes out at Tracy's daughter Amy, prompting a devastated Leanne to finally come clean about what is going on.

Ford said: "I think she's definitely shocked when Leanne breaks down and tells Tracy and Ken that Simon's been hitting her. She never expected that.

​ Tracy gets dolled up and goes to the Bistro to win Robert's forgiveness​
Â©  ITV
"She was happy to tarnish Simon as well as Leanne with the same brush and blame Leanne for Simon's actions, so she is definitely taken aback when Leanne breaks down and explains the reality of the situation.

"It doesn't stop her from making the odd snipe at Leanne though, and even after the shock has settled, [she] returns to blaming Leanne for Simon's behaviour! Any sympathy she might have at first quickly evaporates when everyone else starts comforting Leanne."

While both Ken and Robert rally round Leanne in the wake of revelation, this serves to infuriate a jealous Tracy, who remains cold towards her.

To make matters worse, Tracy is unsettled by how much attention Robert is paying Leanne and the situation comes to a head in the Bistro when Tracy lashes out, saying some very nasty things.

​ Robert tells Tracy she's gone too far​
Â©  ITV
Ford continued: "Tracy is a very jealous person anyway, and with someone like Leanne who she doesn't like and who doesn't like her back, then Leanne is the last person she wants Robert falling into a friendship with.

"She wants Robert all to herself and the thought of Leanne being friendly with her annoys her. She can't help it - that's just Tracy all over. She's insanely jealous and feeling insecure that Robert is paying attention and care to Leanne over her.

"Leanne comes into the Bistro and Robert is all concerned for her. He is chatting things over with her and Tracy is overcome with jealousy, especially when Leanne hugs Robert and thanks him for his support. It kills Tracy because she just can't find it in her to be nice or supportive. She can't help but fire insults at Leanne and she really goes to town on her. She just can't help it.

"What Tracy says to Leanne is pretty vile and it's a step too far for Robert. She calls Simon a thug and tells Leanne he needs a tag around his ankle."

​Tracy flies  into a jealous rage​ when she sees Leanne and Robert talking
Â©  ITV
Speaking about whether Tracy's treatment of Leanne could mark the end for her relationship with Robert, Ford said: "She'd be absolutely devastated. Robert really does get Tracy and I think deep down she knows she's landed on her feet given the year she's had and everything she's done.

"I think he's quite disgusted by how cold she is being towards Leanne.  Tracy is completely uninterested in the situation and is unsympathetic towards Leanne for the way Simon has treated her.

"When she keeps blaming Leanne and saying things such as how it's a good job Leanne didn't have any children of her own, he's quite angry at her. He knows Tracy of old and knows what she is like but I think even this is a step too far in his eyes."

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), Glen1 (17-11-2015), lizann (17-11-2015), maidmarian (17-11-2015), parkerman (17-11-2015), tammyy2j (17-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

What happened to this new leaf that Tracy was supposed to be turning over following the death of Deidre?

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), tammyy2j (17-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> What happened to this new leaf that Tracy was supposed to be turning over following the death of Deidre?


She confessed to Carla that she started the fire ... then the wind changed and the leaf turned back  to its old position  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), Glen1 (17-11-2015), lizann (17-11-2015), parkerman (17-11-2015), tammyy2j (17-11-2015)

----------


## Rear window

> 


Leanne reminds me of Elsie Tanner stood like that

----------


## tammyy2j

> She confessed to Carla that she started the fire ... then the wind changed and the leaf turned back  to its old position


Which killed Kal, Leanne's partner and someone Simon was close to presumably and now no guilt from her  :Angry: 

Is Kal's family not bringing a case against Tracy?

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Is Kal's family not bringing a case against Tracy?


No, they dropped it in the spirit of "moving on".

----------

Dazzle (17-11-2015), lizann (17-11-2015), Perdita (17-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No, they dropped it in the spirit of "moving on".


 sure whats a fire and a few dead people between friends and neighbours

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

> No, they dropped it in the spirit of "moving on".


 sure whats a fire and a few dead people between friends and neighbours

----------


## alan45

Coronation Streetâs Kate Ford has admitted that Tracy Barlowâs romance with Robert Preston is pushed to breaking point next week.
The fiery resident hits the roof over Robertâs reaction to the news Simon Barlow has been abusing not only Leanne Battersby but her daughter Amy.
She reacts badly when Robert, who has become friends with Leanne, is sympathetic towards the Bistro hostess.
And here Kate tells us that it leads to a "vile" clash between the two women in the middle of the restaurant.

*Why does Robert and Leanneâs friendship bother her so much?*

Tracy is a very jealous person anyway, and with someone like Leanne who she doesnât like and who doesnât like her back, then Leanne is the last person she wants Robert falling into a friendship with. She wants Robert all to herself and the thought of Leanne being friendly with her annoys her. She canât help it - thatâs just Tracy all over. Sheâs insanely jealous and feeling insecure that Robert is paying attention and care to Leanne over her. 

*What does Robert make of the way sheâs behaving?*

I think heâs quite disgusted by how cold she is being towards Leanne. Tracy is completely uninterested in the situation and is unsympathetic towards Leanne for the way Simon has treated her. When she keeps blaming Leanne and saying things such as how itâs a good job Leanne didnât have any children of her own, heâs quite angry at her. He knows Tracy of old and knows what she is like but I think even this is a step too far in his eyes. 

*Does her plan to be forgiven work?*

No not really because he then tells her more or less straight away that he went round to see Simon and Leanne and this gets her back right up. She tells him heâs betrayed her but Robert stands up for himself and says he doesnât need permission from her and that his opinion about Leanne and Simon is different to hers and that heâs not going to change that. She hates it when they fall out and when she doesnât get her own way - I think she knows deep down that sheâs gone one step too far and sheâs been playing this badly. She decides to get all dressed up and go to the Bistro in an attempt to get Robert to talk to her again. Heâs not making it easy for her but she decides to sit it out and wait...
*
Why does she fly off the handle again?*

Robert isnât giving into Tracy at all and is making her work hard for forgiveness. Tracy is intending to sit in the Bistro until he talks to her again but Leanne comes in and Robert is all concerned for her and chatting things over with her and Tracy is overcome with jealousy, especially when Leanne hugs Robert and thanks him for his support. It kills Tracy because she just canât find it in her to be nice or supportive. She canât help but fire insults at Leanne and she really goes to town on her. She just canât help it.

*Is it a shocking scene?*

What Tracy says to Leanne is pretty vile and itâs a step too far for Robert. She calls Simon a thug and tells Leanne he needs a tag around his ankle. 

*How would she feel if she and Robert were over?*

Sheâd be absolutely devastated. Robert really does get Tracy and i think deep down she knows sheâs landed on her feet given the year sheâs had and everything sheâs done. 

*Can she win him back?*

She will do her best to try. She can be very persuasive and manipulative and she wonât stop until she gets what she wants. She knows Robert loves her deeply as well so she hopes she can work her way round him. 

*How does Leanne deal with the way Tracy treats her*

I donât think Leanne has the energy to take on Tracy given everything she has going on. She also has enough people sticking up for her - Eva, Robert and Ken - so I think she just tries to block Tracy out and worry about everything else she has going on. I donât think she expects anything less from Tracy!

----------

Dazzle (18-11-2015), lizann (18-11-2015), maidmarian (18-11-2015), tammyy2j (19-11-2015)

----------


## lizann

leanne should go off with robert, he knows how vile tracy is he should dump her

----------

maidmarian (18-11-2015), tammyy2j (19-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> leanne should go off with robert, he knows how vile tracy is he should dump her


I can see that happening and SimonÂ´s wish to have a brother and sister might become reality  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (18-11-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I can see that happening and SimonÂ´s wish to have a brother and sister might become reality


Leanne cannot have any children after her fall down the stairs and miscarriage but miracles in soaps can happen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

maidmarian (19-11-2015)

----------


## Perdita

After all the trouble with Simon, Robert offers Leanne a shoulder to cry on. We spoke to Kate Ford about how jealous Tracy handles this new friendship and whether or not she'll push Robert away for good.

 Tracy Barlow - Coronation Street - ITV
Has Tracy had any idea about what Leanneâs been dealing with in Simon?

No sheâs not got a clue. Tracy isnât privy to anything Leanne has been going through, they hardly see eye to eye so Tracyâs probably the last person Leanne would confide in! And Tracyâs too wrapped up in her own business to notice the problems other people might have. When she finds out Simonâs moved in, Tracyâs not bothered as to why, sheâs just annoyed that heâll be there all the time!
How does she react when she and Ken arrive to see him attacking Amy?

Tracyâs absolutely furious when Amy tells her that Simon hit her. Tracy will never believe Amy has done anything wrong. I think Amy does wind him up a bit about not being wanted anywhere and he really doesnât like it. But on this occasion Simon has actually been quite menacing towards Amy and Tracy wants to blame someone.
Why does she go looking for Leanne straight away?

Tracy knows she canât retaliate towards Simon because heâs only a child, so the only person she can think to blame is Leanne and sheâll make sure she knows it. I think itâs also that Tracy feels she can now take the moral high ground and point the finger at Leanne and maybe accuse her of bad parenting or something. That sounds like something Tracy would do!
What happens next?

Leanne and Tracy go back to talk to Simon. Leanne wants Simon to apologise but that isnât enough for Tracy, she wants him to go back to Leanne so she can deal with the problem. She doesnât think that it should be her or Kenâs problem to look after him.

 Barlows - Coronation Street - ITV
Is Tracy touched when Leanne breaks down?

I think sheâs definitely shocked when Leanne breaks down and tells Tracy and Ken that Simonâs been hitting her. She never expected that. She was happy to tarnish Simon as well as Leanne with the same brush and blame Leanne for Simonâs actions, so she is definitely taken aback when Leanne breaks down and explains the reality of the situation. It doesnât stop her from making the odd snipe at Leanne though and even after the shock has settled returns to blaming Leanne for Simonâs behaviour! Any sympathy she might have at first quickly evaporates when everyone else starts comforting Leanne.
Why does Robert and Leanneâs friendship bother Tracy so much?

Tracy is a very jealous person anyway, and with someone like Leanne who she doesnât like and who doesnât like her back, then Leanne is the last person she wants Robert falling into a friendship with. She wants Robert all to herself and the thought of Leanne being friendly with him annoys her. She canât help it - thatâs just Tracy all over. Sheâs insanely jealous and feeling insecure that Robert is paying attention and care to Leanne over her.
What does Robert make of the way sheâs behaving?

I think heâs quite disgusted by how cold she is being towards Leanne. Tracy is completely uninterested in the situation and is unsympathetic towards Leanne for the way Simon has treated her.

He goes round to see Simon and Leanne and this gets her back right up. She tells him heâs betrayed her but Robert stands up for himself and says he doesnât need permission from her and that his opinion about Leanne and Simon is different to hers and that heâs not going to change that.

She hates it when they fall out and when she doesnât get her own way - I think she knows deep down that sheâs gone one step too far and sheâs been playing this badly. She decides to get all dressed up and go to the Bistro in an attempt to get Robert to talk to her again. Heâs not making it easy for her but she decides to sit it out and wait...

 Tracy Barlow - Coronation Street - ITV
Why does she fly off the handle again?

Robert isnât giving in to Tracy at all and is making her work hard for forgiveness. Tracy is intending to sit in the Bistro until he talks to her again but Leanne comes in and Robert is all concerned for her and chatting things over with her and Tracy is overcome with jealousy, especially when Leanne hugs Robert and thanks him for his support.

It kills Tracy because she just canât find it in her to be nice or supportive. She canât help but fire insults at Leanne and she really goes to town on her. She just canât help it.
Can she win him back?

Sheâd be absolutely devastated if they were over. Robert really does get Tracy and I think deep down she knows sheâs landed on her feet given the year sheâs had and everything sheâs done.

She can be very persuasive and manipulative and she wonât stop until she gets what she wants. She knows Robert loves her deeply as well, so she hopes she can work her way round him.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Streetâs Tracy Barlow feels her blood run cold over the Christmas holidays when she realises sheâs been played by Rob Donovan.
He might be in prison but the convicted killer is still pulling her strings and has made her believe heâs going to get his sentence overturned and they can be together.
After falling for his trick Tracy has ruined her romance with Robert Preston who was planning to propose to her.
So imagine how far her heart sinks when Rob drops the bombshell on her that heâs been leading her up the garden path, there is no appeal, he simply wanted to ruin her life as she did his.
Realising she may have lost her chance of happiness with Robert over all this, Tracy storms out in tears and calls in the bistro where she lies through her teeth.
She begs Robert for another chance, telling him how she was never in love with Rob, it was all in his head. But what she doesnât realise is that while sheâs been caught up in Robâs games, Robert has been getting down and dirty with Carla Connor!
At the Bistro whilst Nick Tilsley serves, Carla has a quiet word with Robert telling him sheâs engaged to the best man in the world and that as far sheâs concerned, their earlier indiscretions never happened.
Will Robert agree to keep quiet and give Tracy another chance?

----------

Dazzle (14-12-2015), maidmarian (14-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has admitted that she found filming the mentions of Deirdre Barlow in Christmas scenes very difficult.

Deirdre's passing was written into the soap over the summer following Anne Kirkbride's death in January.

Ford, who plays Deirdre's daughter Tracy Barlow, said the The Mirror: "It was just awful, the whole thing, awful. I'm so glad we don't have to do those scenes any more.

"There are only a couple of scenes when we talk about Deirdre at Christmas. It's was really hard to film all that, for Bill Roache (Ken) as well.

"I was very, very close to her. She really looked after me, we loved each other. People say that we're quite alike, that it's really weird how much I remind them of a younger Annie."

Ford also admitted that she has no plans to leave the ITV soap, as well as opening up about her struggles with being shy.

She said: "It's good for me to be at Corrie now, I have good work, and good scripts, and I don't want to lose that. When you don't have young children it's easier to make braver choices, but I'm not saying this is an easy option, it's hard work, and I really enjoy it.

"I'm not a particularly ambitious person. I'm not one of those people who thinks 'by this time I want to have done this and that', the idea of that freaks me right out. Life's too complicated.

"I'm in a comfort zone. It sounds really actress-y, but I'm playing a character so it's not really me. But if anyone asked me to stand up in church and speak at their wedding, I'd just die.

"I was once asked to present an award and I made a complete hash of it. I was staring at the lines and they were all jumbled up. I'm never doing that again, I just got so scared. There's a lot of people that are both an actor and an entertainer, but that's not me."

----------

Dazzle (14-12-2015), lizann (14-12-2015), maidmarian (14-12-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

Kate Ford sounds lovely - and very un-Tracy like!  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (14-12-2015), maidmarian (14-12-2015), swmc66 (15-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow is in for a very eventful festive fortnight when her lies over Rob Donovan catch up with her.

Recent episodes have seen Tracy visit Rob in prison, where she has fallen for a devious scheme he has concocted in order to ruin her happiness with current boyfriend Robert Preston.

As Tracy continues to visit Rob and even starts to plan a future with him, she will be forced to reconsider her options when she stumbles across an engagement ring in Robert's pocket.

Realising that Robert is going to propose, Tracy is then given food for thought when she realises just how much of a positive impact he is having on both her and her daughter Amy.

However, after opting for a safer future with Robert, Tracy is left horrified when he gets down on one knee in the Rovers and demands to know why she has told Rob that she is planning to spend the rest of her life with him.

Viewers will see Rob inform Robert of Tracy's betrayal in the days leading up to Christmas, but will she be able to explain herself? Or have her lies left her out in the cold once again?

Kate Ford, who plays Tracy, said: "I don't think she ever gets to the point where she's 100% [over who to choose], but on Christmas Day she overhears a conversation between Amy and Robert, where Amy's saying, 'My mum's a nicer person when she's with you, I really wish you could be my second dad'.

"Tracy thinks she'd be a fool not to accept his proposal but I think still at the back of her mind there's Rob. When people say you can love two different people at the same, I think Tracy's got that going on - she loves them both for different reasons."

Speaking about who she thinks Tracy would prefer to be with, Ford said: "She never openly makes up her mind, but if she's honest with herself I think she'd prefer to be with Rob.

"There was something special with Rob that she's not had with anyone else. She felt it about Steve but part of that was because she couldn't have him, it became a bit of an obsession, whereas with Rob it was the real thing, he was the love of her life.

"I think Robert's just not got that bad boy thing going on but apparently that's going to change so we'll see."

With her future with Robert looking bleak, Tracy will then turn her attentions back to Rob, but how will she feel if he comes clean about his scheming?

Ford said:  "She'd be gutted. Rob has the potential to not only break her heart but to ruin her chances of happiness with Robert as well.

"If she lost Robert and gained Rob as a result, I think she could deal with that, but if she ends up losing both of them then it will be horrific for her. Rob has the potential to ruin her life, which has actually been going quite well."

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2015), Glen1 (17-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

Tracy deserves all she gets . She deserves to end up with no-one. I have yet to understand why men fall at her feet and why Robert threw up his life in London to come and live in a back street with her , in her father's house. . Why DO they live with Ken anyway ? Time they got their own place.

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2015), Glen1 (18-12-2015), lizann (17-12-2015), parkerman (17-12-2015), Perdita (17-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Tracy deserves all she gets . She deserves to end up with no-one. I have yet to understand why men fall at her feet and why Robert threw up his life in London to come and live in a back street with her , in her father's house. . Why DO they live with Ken anyway ? Time they got their own place.


Neither have money .. Rob gave all his money to his wife, not sure how much he gets paid working in the Bistro...
 TracyÂ´s business not going well ... surprise surprise .. lol

----------


## LouiseP

> Neither have money .. Rob gave all his money to his wife, not sure how much he gets paid working in the Bistro...
>  TracyÂ´s business not going well â¦ surprise surprise .. lol



I know but they can afford to rent a small flat between them, surely . They are both 40-ish and Robert probably older . They both earn a wage. Tracy pays Todd a wage , after all. !!

----------


## Dazzle

> I know but they can afford to rent a small flat between them, surely . They are both 40-ish and Robert probably older . They both earn a wage. Tracy pays Todd a wage , after all. !!


I agree it's ludicrous they're all squeezed into Ken's tiny house.  Robert certainly earns a reasonable wage, so between them they should be able to afford something decent.

(The same could also be said of Jason and Sean still living with Eileen.)

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2015), maidmarian (17-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I agree it's ludicrous they're all squeezed into Ken's tiny house.  Robert certainly earns a reasonable wage, so between them they should be able to afford something decent.
> 
> (The same could also be said of Jason and Sean still living with Eileen.)


But are there any vacant flats on/ very near
the Street. They might become disorientated!
if they had to move!: :Smile: 

In a lot of villages where families have lived
for generations -most of the younger people
have to move away because they can't
afford the prices that "commuters" will
pay. Thats in real life!

Yet in a large city like Manc - dont seem :Smile: 
able to move to nearby street / suburb!

----------

Dazzle (17-12-2015), Glen1 (18-12-2015)

----------


## chartreuse

The difference is that Sean rents a room in the house and basically lives his own life, to a lesser extent Jason does too. Both pay rent and utilities as far as I know. Tracey, Robert and Amy are a family in their own right. They may or may not pay utilities but it seems clear that they pay no rent. Actually even Tracey and Amy are a family so even without Robert, my argument stands!

----------


## Dazzle

> But are there any vacant flats on/ very near
> the Street. They might become disorientated!
> if they had to move!:


Perish the thought they should move away from Coronation Street!  The very idea!  :Ninja:   :EEK!:   :Angry:   :Big Grin: 




> The difference is that Sean rents a room in the house and basically lives his own life, to a lesser extent Jason does too. Both pay rent and utilities as far as I know. Tracey, Robert and Amy are a family in their own right. They may or may not pay utilities but it seems clear that they pay no rent. Actually even Tracey and Amy are a family so even without Robert, my argument stands!


I see your point, but Jason owns his own business and Sean has two jobs and often has his boyfriend over to stay. It's not realistic they wouldn't want their own space at their age.  I can just about buy mummy's boy Jason still living at home but definitely not Sean!

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2015), maidmarian (17-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Perish the thought they should move away from Coronation Street!  The very idea!    
> 
> 
> 
> I see your point, but Jason owns his own business and Sean has two jobs and often has his boyfriend over to stay. It's not realistic they wouldn't want their own space at their age.  I can just about buy mummy's boy Jason still living at home but definitely not Sean!


To be honest, I think Sean would not like to live on his own and he is also needed to support Eileen at times ... maybe Eileen also needs the rent from them?

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2015), Glen1 (18-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

> The difference is that Sean rents a room in the house and basically lives his own life, to a lesser extent Jason does too. Both pay rent and utilities as far as I know. Tracey, Robert and Amy are a family in their own right. They may or may not pay utilities but it seems clear that they pay no rent. Actually even Tracey and Amy are a family so even without Robert, my argument stands!





Surely they pay rent .Ken can't be keeping them all on his pension. Food, utilities, rent ?That can't be right.

----------


## LouiseP

What a bare-faced liar she is too.

----------


## swmc66

Ken must be mortgage free so does not need help with rent.

----------


## LouiseP

> Ken must be mortgage free so does not need help with rent.


Yes, but he can't keep a whole family on his pension . They need to pay for their keep and the roof over their heads.

----------

swmc66 (18-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

â¦.and just why does Tracy employ Todd ? What does she do ?

----------


## Perdita

> â¦.and just why does Tracy employ Todd ? What does she do ?


She needs someone to man the shop when she is out visiting her ex in prison or trying to seduce the other ex  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2015), LouiseP (18-12-2015), parkerman (18-12-2015)

----------


## LouiseP

So they don't pay rent, they live with Ken, can't afford their own place, live in a cramped terrace house but he can afford to fill her shop with flowers. Just what is she going to do with them ? Suddenly become a flower shop within the space of an hour. Crackers !

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2015), parkerman (18-12-2015), swmc66 (18-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> So they don't pay rent, they live with Ken, can't afford their own place, live in a cramped terrace house but he can afford to fill her shop with flowers.* Just what is she going to do with them* ? Suddenly become a flower shop within the space of an hour. Crackers !


Sell them!! She is a florist, you know!! ;)    :Stick Out Tongue:  :Big Grin:

----------

LouiseP (18-12-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> Suddenly become a flower shop within the space of an hour. Crackers !


I know we have to suspend belief in the real world some times and allow some latitude to soaps but that was too ridiculous for words.....

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2015), LouiseP (18-12-2015), maidmarian (18-12-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I know we have to suspend belief in the real world some times and allow some latitude to soaps but that was too ridiculous for words.....


perhaps theres a TV programme weve missed
" 30 minute florist makeover"

----------

Dazzle (18-12-2015), Glen1 (18-12-2015), LouiseP (18-12-2015), parkerman (18-12-2015), Ruffed_lemur (08-01-2016), swmc66 (14-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> perhaps theres a TV programme weve missed
> " 30 minute florist makeover"


"Roll up, roll up .Come in and buy a bouquet of lilies or a second hand DVD player . Your choice"

----------

Glen1 (18-12-2015), maidmarian (18-12-2015), parkerman (18-12-2015), swmc66 (14-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

People around that area are not going to keep that business afloat. But writers will make it work sonehow like they made the idea of the bistro work

----------

Dazzle (19-12-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street schemer Tracy Barlow is up to her old tricks again next week when she scams Nick Tilsley out of 20% of his business. But this time itâs not her that will benefit directly, she pulls the scam as a way of trying to win back Robert Preston.
It all kicks off after Robert tells Nick heâd like to invest in the bistro, pointing out how much extra business heâs brought in since he joined the business.
Nickâs not keen and Robertâs annoyed when he refuses to even consider letting him invest. When a rival restaurateur calls in and makes it clear heâs there to poach Robert, Nick sends him away with a flea in his ear, determined to keep hold of his best chef.
Zeedan Nazir lets slip that a competitor called in to offer him a job and Robertâs furious to realise Nick failed to pass on the message sparking a war of words between the two men.
Leanne Battersby ushers Nick and Robert into the kitchen demanding that they sort out their differences. Robert gives Nick an ultimatum, either he lets him buy into the business or heâll leave.
Nick then announces that he and Robert have struck a deal and the chef will be buying 20% of the business.
Tracyâs thrilled when word spreads across the cobbles and reveals to Robert that the rival restaurateur was actually an old friend and she merely duped Nick into thinking he was about to lose his fabulous chef.
Will Robert reward Tracyâs scheming with a kiss?

----------

Dazzle (08-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

How amazing is it that she has got the shop looking like that in days.

----------

Dazzle (10-01-2016), parkerman (10-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

Yes AND affording it ! She was cleaned out by Tony not so long back and how she pays Todd a wage and takes one herself is a mystery . A back street second hand shop. !

----------

parkerman (10-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

The Daily Mirror's preview: "Tracy's new business has been set up at warp speed. She's delighted to open her flower shop, while we're wondering where she found the time!"

Of course this ridiculous storyline has absolutely nothing to do with the multi thousands of pounds  Interflora will be pouring in to the Granada coffers.....

----------


## LouiseP

> The Daily Mirror's preview: "Tracy's new business has been set up at warp speed. She's delighted to open her flower shop, while we're wondering where she found the time!"
> 
> Of course this ridiculous storyline has absolutely nothing to do with the multi thousands of pounds  Interflora will be pouring in to the Granada coffers.....


And getting thanks at the end in the credits and just who is going to buy flowers in the Street on minimum wage  to give her and Todd a living ?

----------

swmc66 (14-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

> The Daily Mirror's preview: "Tracy's new business has been set up at warp speed. She's delighted to open her flower shop, while we're wondering where she found the time!"
> 
> Of course this ridiculous storyline has absolutely nothing to do with the multi thousands of pounds  Interflora will be pouring in to the Granada coffers.....


And getting thanks at the end in the credits and just who is going to buy flowers in the Street on minimum wage  to give her and Todd a living ?

----------


## Perdita

> And getting thanks at the end in the credits and just who is going to buy flowers in the Street on minimum wage  to give her and Todd a living ?


They will have to have 1 less lunch in the Bistro or breakfast at RoyÂ´s per week   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (10-01-2016)

----------


## LouiseP

And a few less rounds in the Rovers .

----------

Perdita (10-01-2016)

----------


## Rear window

IF used to be one of the strictest managed brands I'd ever seen. They'd be picky about how you mentioned them. I assume someone there has relaxed or personally agreed storylines and all context for flowers. Expect happy nice things for the flower shop.

----------


## Perdita

They never really mentioned the Visa product placement when they introduced the cash machine in DevÂ´s shop ... doubt that IF gets mentioned but their sign will be prominently placed in shots

----------


## swmc66

They all go to the pub, bistro and cafe on a regular basis. If my house was across the road i would go home and eat! Is interflora sponsoring corrie?
I thought she would name florist deirdre's sonething or other. Preston's petals not good as even if she ends up with him it wont be long term

----------


## swmc66

They all go to the pub, bistro and cafe on a regular basis. If my house was across the road i would go home and eat! Is interflora sponsoring corrie?
I thought she would name florist deirdre's sonething or other. Preston's petals not good as even if she ends up with him it wont be long term

----------

Dazzle (14-01-2016), maidmarian (14-01-2016), mariba (17-05-2016), Rear window (15-01-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> Is interflora sponsoring corrie?


Yes, they're paying for product placement like Visa.

----------

swmc66 (14-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow is held captive at Underworld in shock scenes next week, but things could be about to get even worse for her after she suffers a new health scare.

As viewers know, Tracy only has one working kidney, and now actress Kate Ford has revealed the character is set to suffer a life-threatening infection on the soap.

Speaking to the Radio Times, Ford said: "Tracy only has the one kidney and when she gets an infection, she thinks that everyone will be there for her. But they aren't. 

"She realises that she's pushed everyone too far. Even her daughter Amy, who she took for granted, doesn't want to know. Amy says, 'I've seen good mothers and you're not one of them'."

Ford added: "Even though Ken has been pushed too far, he does go and see her at the hospital - she is his daughter after all and she is at death's door.


"Since Deirdre died, I feel that Ken and Tracy have become closer. And I do love Bill Roache, so it's always nice to have scenes with him."

Will Tracy survive the scare? Watch the drama unfold on Coronation Street over the next few weeks.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016), Glen1 (22-05-2016), maidmarian (17-05-2016), tammyy2j (18-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow is held captive at Underworld in shock scenes next week, but things could be about to get even worse for her after she suffers a new health scare.


Nice to see Tracy on the receiving end of some karma...

----------

Glen1 (22-05-2016), maidmarian (17-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Nice to see Tracy on the receiving end of some karma...


The problem is that she will get the sympathy vote from everyone  :Wal2l:  :Thumbsdown:   :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016), Glen1 (22-05-2016), mariba (17-05-2016), tammyy2j (18-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> The problem is that she will get the sympathy vote from everyone


I hope not!  It says in the spoiler you posted that she expects everyone to be there for her but they're not.  Hopefully they won't give in when she whines about it...  :Wal2l:

----------

Perdita (17-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> I hope not!  It says in the spoiler you posted that she expects everyone to be there for her but they're not.  Hopefully they won't give in when she whines about it...


It wonÂ´t last long ... forgiveness comes quick and fast in soapland

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016), Glen1 (22-05-2016), parkerman (17-05-2016)

----------


## maidmarian

> Nice to see Tracy on the receiving end of some karma...


love the little -dont know what they are called-
but very cute!!

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016)

----------


## mariba

I wish she would die. Wouldn't miss her! (and just to clarify, I'm talking about the character Tracy, nothing against actress Kate Ford)

----------

Dazzle (17-05-2016), Glen1 (22-05-2016), parkerman (17-05-2016), Perdita (18-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> love the little -dont know what they are called-
> but very cute!!


Those little icons denoting emotion are known as smilies or emoticons.  :Smile:

----------

maidmarian (17-05-2016), Perdita (17-05-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> The problem is that she will get the sympathy vote from everyone


All the street will line up to donate a kidney for her

----------

Dazzle (18-05-2016), lizann (19-05-2016), Perdita (18-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> All the street will line up to donate a kidney for her


Unfortunately, that's probably not much of an exaggeration...

----------

lizann (19-05-2016), maidmarian (20-05-2016), Perdita (18-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> All the street will line up to donate a kidney for her


 nazirs first in queue

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2016), Glen1 (22-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> All the street will line up to donate a kidney for her


 nazirs first in queue

----------


## lizann

does she get attacked as so many have it in for her

----------


## Perdita

> does she get attacked as so many have it in for her


I donÂ´t think so but she gets a serious infection which will be life threatening as she only has one kidney ... I am sure she will be out of hospital again in couple of weeks to continue making others life miserable

----------

Dazzle (22-05-2016), Glen1 (22-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> I donÂ´t think so but she gets a serious infection which will be life threatening as she only has one kidney ... I am sure she will be out of hospital again in couple of weeks to continue making others life miserable


 is kidney damage not from an attack or poisoning

----------


## lizann

> I donÂ´t think so but she gets a serious infection which will be life threatening as she only has one kidney ... I am sure she will be out of hospital again in couple of weeks to continue making others life miserable


 is kidney damage not from an attack or poisoning

----------


## Dazzle

> is kidney damage not from an attack or poisoning


Your kidneys can also be damaged (sometimes even beyond repair) by infection.  It happened to a dear school friend of mind, who died in her early twenties.  :Sad:

----------


## Perdita

> Your kidneys can also be damaged (sometimes even beyond repair) by infection.  It happened to a dear school friend of mind, who died in her early twenties.


 :Sad:

----------

Dazzle (22-05-2016), swmc66 (22-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Your kidneys can also be damaged (sometimes even beyond repair) by infection.  It happened to a dear school friend of mind, who died in her early twenties.


 i think she is going to get attacked so many enemies shown lately of hers, sorry to hear about your friend daz

 her kidney seems working fine so far no problems

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Your kidneys can also be damaged (sometimes even beyond repair) by infection.  It happened to a dear school friend of mind, who died in her early twenties.


 i think she is going to get attacked so many enemies shown lately of hers, sorry to hear about your friend daz

 her kidney seems working fine so far no problems

----------


## parkerman

> i think she is going to get attacked so many enemies shown lately of hers...


Yes, it's typical of the heavy handed unoriginal writing so beloved of soap writers. Suddenly create lots of enemies and then have the person attacked so there are lots of suspects. Yasmeen, Johnny, Jenny, Carla etc. etc. The main point in Tracy's case though was it wasn't necessary to create lots of new enemies as she had enough already!

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016), lizann (24-05-2016), Rear window (27-05-2016), tammyy2j (24-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, it's typical of the heavy handed unoriginal writing so beloved of soap writers. Suddenly create lots of enemies and then have the person attacked so there are lots of suspects. Yasmeen, Johnny, Jenny, Carla etc. etc. The main point in Tracy's case though was it wasn't necessary to create lots of new enemies as she had enough already!
> 
> Last edited by parkerman; Today at 00:31. *Reason:* My computer went bonkers for a few seconds!


I'd have liked to have seen this post after your bonkers computer had had its wicked way with it.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

parkerman (24-05-2016)

----------


## parkerman

> I'd have liked to have seen this post after your bonkers computer had had its wicked way with it.


It wasn't very exciting, Dazzle. It just squashed up the words and put spaces in strange places. I wasn't quick enough to notice it before pressing reply!

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It wasn't very exciting, Dazzle. It just squashed up the words and put spaces in strange places. I wasn't quick enough to notice it before pressing reply!


I think we've all been there!  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (24-05-2016), Perdita (24-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Tracy Barlow does not just upset people, she has this affect even on IT  :EEK!:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (24-05-2016), lizann (25-05-2016), parkerman (24-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Tracy Barlow does not just upset people, she has this affect even on IT


Wouldn't it be nice if the Corrie computers managed to kill Tracy off and get the episode transmitted before the Corrie human team realised what was happening?  :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (24-05-2016), Perdita (24-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

They would get lits of viewers the week they kill her

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Perdita (25-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Lots off i meant

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016), Perdita (25-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's explosive 9pm week really hots up on Wednesday night (May 25) as Carla Connor considers killing her arch-rival Tracy Barlow.

Carla (Alison King) has endured months of Tracy's never-ending plans to get revenge against her, but it seems that she's now finally had enough after the schemer ruined her wedding.

As her happy ceremony lies in tatters thanks to Tracy, an emotional Carla prepares to flee the cobbles in her car to escape the humiliation.

However, just as Carla is about to go, she spots Tracy on the pavement and decides that it's time to even the score in shocking fashion - ruthlessly pressing her foot down on the accelerator.

Will Carla really go through with knocking down Tracy?

Carla Connor faces Tracy Barlow in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV

Carla Connor faces Tracy Barlow in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Wednesday's unmissable episode also sees Carla's new husband Nick Tilsley seek out Robert Preston in the Street in an earlier scene, angrily punching him for sleeping with his partner.

Nick Tilsley punches Robert Preston in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
And just when it seems like things can't get any worse for the local residents, a dramatic and unexpected sequence of events leads to Callum Logan's decomposing body being discovered at Number 8...

Coronation Street continues on Wednesday at 9pm on ITV.

Digital Spy

----------

tammyy2j (25-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street stars Kate Ford and Tristan Gemmill have revealed that Tracy Barlow will live to regret taking revenge against  Carla Connor. 

Last night's dramatic episode saw Tracy ruin Carla's wedding to Nick Tilsley by interrupting the ceremony and exposing her enemy's one-night stand with Robert Preston.

Although Tracy's intervention appeared to fall flat as Carla had already confessed to Nick in private, Tracy's vicious words later 

Ford also reveals the answer to a big Corrie question - will Tracy choose a new enemy once Carla isn't around to hassle anymore? The answer might surprise you...

http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...-ford-reveals/

----------

Dazzle (26-05-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Coronation Street stars Kate Ford and Tristan Gemmill have revealed that Tracy Barlow will live to regret taking revenge against  Carla Connor.


If only I could really believe that I'd have a new found respect for Corrie. Unfortunately, we've been disappointed too many times.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

parkerman (26-05-2016), Perdita (26-05-2016), swmc66 (26-05-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Coronation Street stars Kate Ford and Tristan Gemmill have revealed that Tracy Barlow will live to regret taking revenge against  Carla Connor. 
> 
> Last night's dramatic episode saw Tracy ruin Carla's wedding to Nick Tilsley by interrupting the ceremony and exposing her enemy's one-night stand with Robert Preston.
> 
> Although Tracy's intervention appeared to fall flat as Carla had already confessed to Nick in private, Tracy's vicious words later 
> 
> Ford also reveals the answer to a big Corrie question - *will Tracy choose a new enemy once Carla isn't around to hassle anymore? The answer might surprise you...
> *
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...-ford-reveals/


 johnny and jenny

----------


## lizann

> Coronation Street stars Kate Ford and Tristan Gemmill have revealed that Tracy Barlow will live to regret taking revenge against  Carla Connor. 
> 
> Last night's dramatic episode saw Tracy ruin Carla's wedding to Nick Tilsley by interrupting the ceremony and exposing her enemy's one-night stand with Robert Preston.
> 
> Although Tracy's intervention appeared to fall flat as Carla had already confessed to Nick in private, Tracy's vicious words later 
> 
> Ford also reveals the answer to a big Corrie question - *will Tracy choose a new enemy once Carla isn't around to hassle anymore? The answer might surprise you...
> *
> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...-ford-reveals/


 johnny and jenny

----------

swmc66 (03-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Kate Ford has no plans to leave so viewers will have to put up with her for the foreseeable future   :Angry:

----------


## LouiseP

> Kate Ford has no plans to leave so viewers will have to put up with her for the foreseeable future


Oh, God, please noâ¦â¦.

----------

parkerman (09-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

She has not changed look how she was to the man visiting a grave

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016), parkerman (09-07-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> She has not changed look how she was to the man visiting a grave


I was thinking that the other day ... her attitude was meant to soften after Deirdre died .. it never did and never will, I am glad that Robert did not want anything to do with her  :Thumbsup:

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016), LouiseP (09-07-2016), parkerman (09-07-2016), swmc66 (09-07-2016)

----------


## swmc66

She was supposed to change after her mum died and after everyone has shunned her following Carlas wedding.

----------

Dazzle (09-07-2016), LouiseP (09-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Tracy will never change

----------

Dazzle (10-07-2016)

----------


## lizann

luke could be her man

----------


## Perdita

> luke could be her man


 Hope he has more sense than getting involved with her

----------


## lizann

> Hope he has more sense than getting involved with her


 he has been with maria so no  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lizann

> Hope he has more sense than getting involved with her


 he has been with maria so no  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> he has been with maria so no


 Maria is boring but kind, Tracy is nasty and selfish so if they do put them together, I hope it wonÂ´t be for long

----------

Dazzle (30-10-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Maria is boring but kind, Tracy is nasty and selfish so if they do put them together, I hope it wonÂ´t be for long


 seems like maria, tracy is getting a stalker now too with many enemies who could it be

----------


## lizann

> Maria is boring but kind, Tracy is nasty and selfish so if they do put them together, I hope it wonÂ´t be for long


 seems like maria, tracy is getting a stalker now too with many enemies who could it be

----------


## Perdita

Kate Ford has opened up about what she thought of her storylines on Coronation Street last year - and she wasn't exactly happy about them.

Talking to The Sun on Sunday, Ford revealed that she felt Tracy Barlow was becoming "one-dimensional" in 2016, but added that this year, her character seems to be getting "back on track".

*"The stories are making her a bit more human again*. And I like the fact that she doesn't have a female arch-enemy at the moment," she explained.   _Really?? _ 

"For a while the scriptwriters would have Tracy fight with someone, then they'd leave, and they'd give her another arch-enemy. It got a bit old. But recently I haven't had that. Instead, she's got friendships.

"The big dramatic scenes might be good to watch but as an actress I prefer the more intricate scenes, the small moments, not the big ones."

Ford has certainly had some big moments on the cobbles over her 15 years in Weatherfield, trying to sell her baby, faking a twin miscarriage and killing off a boyfriend just to mention a few.

And it was a scene linked to one of those storylines that ranks as one of Ford's favourites on Corrie, when Tracy confessed to Deirdre that she'd killed Charlie Stubbs.

"I worked so closely with Annie [Anne Kirkbride] on that scene. It was just the two of us. We rehearsed and we were given the time to do it," she recalled. "After 15 years, you forget scenes you've done. But there are some you will always remember."

As for what Tracy could do next, Ford has an idea. "She hasn't been a prostitute yet - maybe she could open her own brothel," she joked.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (25-01-2017), Ruffed_lemur (22-01-2017)

----------


## lizann

how is tracy going get off and stay out of prison for taking amy and going on run with rob

----------


## Perdita

> how is tracy going get off and stay out of prison for taking amy and going on run with rob


Would not surprise me if she would claim Rob forced her to go with him and take Amy once they get caught

----------


## parkerman

> how is tracy going get off and stay out of prison for taking amy and going on run with rob


Easy. This is Coronation Street.

----------

Brucie (27-04-2017), swmc66 (30-04-2017), tammyy2j (27-04-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

Is Kate leaving?

----------


## Perdita

> Is Kate leaving?


Sadly not

----------

Brucie (27-04-2017), parkerman (27-04-2017), swmc66 (30-04-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Lock her up and throw away the key. Too boring her getting away with everything

----------

mariba (07-05-2017), parkerman (28-04-2017), Perdita (28-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

After last night's (April 28) Coronation Street saw Tracy Barlow going on the run with Rob Donovan, you'd be forgiven for thinking that Kate Ford might be taking a break from Weatherfield.

But Kate has confirmed to the Daily Express that she doesn't plan on saying goodbye to the cobbles just yet â although that doesn't mean she hasn't thought about it.

"We all get itchy feet, but you've got to be practical," she admitted. "I've got a family and bills to pay and a good job here at Coronation Street.

"It doesn't mean I won't do other things one day, but right now I have a child to support, so I have to prioritise."

In scenes that are set to air next week, the Barlow family begin to fear the worst for Tracy and her daughter Amy after they flee Weatherfield with Tracy's killer-ex Rob (Marc Bayliss).

With Rob on the run, and the Barlows suspecting that Tracy may have scarpered with Amy to avoid questioning from the police about Ken, it looks like things are going to get very difficult for Tracy.

"She thinks running away would be a way of protecting Amy and that they could all be together," Kate continues. "She's got this idea in her head and has built on it and romanticised it. You know what she's like â she goes over the top!

"Even Rob is horrified. Tracy has tricked him into Amy going with them and he can't believe it. He thinks she's gone crazy, and she has â but she's frightened for Amy. She really does believe that Amy did it."

Corrie launched its 'Who Pushed Ken?' mystery last month, naming Tracy as an official suspect alongside Peter, Adam, Daniel, Sinead and Phelan.


Digital Spy

----------


## LouiseP

I really couldn't give a fig who pushed Ken downstairs.

----------

lizann (07-05-2017), mariba (07-05-2017), parkerman (30-04-2017), Perdita (30-04-2017), swmc66 (30-04-2017)

----------


## swmc66

At least we know Tracy did not do it.

----------


## Cheetah

She's claiming responsibility 'cos she thinks Amy did it - I reckon Rob did it - we still don't know when he re-appeared. Maybe Ken will get his memory back.......

----------


## Kim

> She's claiming responsibility 'cos she thinks Amy did it - I reckon Rob did it - we still don't know when he re-appeared. Maybe Ken will get his memory back.......


I thought it was 50/50 in the end. Half because she thought Amy had done it, and half because she had to account for why she fled to the cottage without mentioning Rob if she didn't want him to go back to prison. 

I think Daniel (there's just something shifty about him and I don't think we've seen all of his dark side yet, plus Denise is coming back) or Amy (she didn't really deal with her emotions over Steve/Michelle/Ruairi.) There was that part where she was trying to contact Michelle and Michelle didn't get back to her. She could have snapped and attacked Ken (her and Tracy heard what he said about Deirdre at around that time) before realising she'd gone too far and starting to get back to normal.

I'm probably completely wrong; the only whodunnit I ever guessed correctly was Who Killed Frank Foster (in any soap.) That and soaps don't do aftermath so there's probably no reason why Amy didn't want to be around Steve and then she's back speaking to him with nothing in between.

Tracy's false confession is probably the only thing that would get Amy to own up though.

----------


## lizann

> She's claiming responsibility 'cos she thinks Amy did it - I reckon Rob did it - we still don't know when he re-appeared. Maybe Ken will get his memory back.......


 lame if it is rob, is it amy?

 if not amy then sinead

----------


## lizann

a quickie goodbye for rob from tracy, who will be up duffy no doubt

----------

Perdita (09-05-2017)

----------


## lizann

9 months suspended sentence, only tracy off again

----------


## lizann

wants steve again, sure why not he needs a loud bossy woman

----------


## Perdita

> wants steve again, sure why not he needs a loud bossy woman


I hope they are not pairing them off again ..

----------


## swmc66

She has been out with luke and robert noone else really.

----------


## LouiseP

And Steve.

----------


## tammyy2j

> She has been out with luke and robert noone else really.


And "Rob" while on the run  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

Please please please .. don`t put her and Steve back together   :Thumbsdown:  :Wal2l:

----------

helena1414 (26-10-2017)

----------


## swmc66

Looks kike that is the plan

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Tracy Barlow and Steve McDonald to reunite at Christmas – but not everyone's thrilled
Hold on to your hats, Coronation Street fans – Tracy Barlow and Steve McDonald are set to reunite for the festive season. Erm, Merry Christmas?
Despite a long, long list of failed romances between them – including their own – The Sun is reporting that the once-classic couple are due to reconcile later this year.
Not everyone is looking forward to it, mind you.
Namely, Tracy and Steve's daughter Amy, who's not only worried about the almost inevitable impending doom, but also the diminished return on presents.
"Amy's not happy about it, because she knows that they're both trouble and on a very shallow level she's used to things being as they are," Corrie boss Kate Oates explained.
"She gets two birthday presents, two Christmas presents, she gets two sets of Christmas presents as kids of broken homes do."
On a more serious note, Kate also revealed that Amy fears her parents' latest attempt at love will 'implode'. "They're both walking car crashes," she added.
While we're still secretly rooting for Steve and Becky's reunion, Kate is actually a big fan of Steve and Tracy. Or 'Stacy', as we're now calling them.
"You can see what sort of thing has drawn them back together – they've both been around the block so many times the pair of them that actually in a way, maybe they should be brought back together for a while," she said.
We'll just have to wait and see.


 :Thumbsdown:

----------


## swmc66

Not interested in this at all

----------


## Perdita

oronation Street: Tracy Barlow turns bad again as she targets Angie
Tracy Barlow looks set to revisit her ruthless side again - and Angie is her target of choice as she seeks to defend her wrongly accused pal Mary Taylor.
Jude and Angie wrongly believe that Mary has been responsible for baby George's numerous hospital visits but Mary's friends - and the entire Corrie audience - know that she isn't capable of such a thing.
It's easier said than done when it comes to proving it though and when Mary hears that Jude and Angie are taking George back to South Africa, she is gutted.
This is where Tracy comes in - she takes drastic action to get them to miss their flight by locking Angie in the florist storeroom but even if they don't make the plane, the problems are rooted far deeper than that as Jude admits to Mary that he can't help but resent her for abandoning him as a baby.
However, Norris Cole is determined to fight for Mary and comes out dressed as Batman and wearing a Grandfathers for Justice banner. He climbs the steps to the factory roof and stages a protest - what an utter hero.
However, the situation turns serious when a panicked Bethany Platt arrives on the scene having taken George for a walk and tells everyone he is sick and shaking. As George falls ill again, it's clearly not Mary's fault - so what is wrong with him and will he be okay?
And can Mary and her family build bridges or has too much happened?

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Kate Ford has promised that Tracy Barlow's feud with Carla Connor is finally being put on the backburner.

The animosity between the two women once dominated the ITV soap's stories, but while they'll probably never be the best of friends, we won't see them at war again when Carla returns at Christmas.

Speaking about the show's much-anticipated comeback, Kate revealed that her character isn't too happy to see Carla again â no surprises there.


Carla Connor meets up with Aidan as she returns to Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
Kate explained: "I did a scene recently with Ali King and it just felt so bizarre, because Tracy has kind of moved on a little bit from that.

"Then it was Tracy and Carla sniping at each other again and it did feel quite weird actually. But I don't think that's going to be a main focus this time."

She continued: "For me, I really enjoy where the character's at right now. Tracy was going a little bit too pantomimey. Just the way she was always being the bitch. Now I get to play other parts of her and it's easier for me.


Norris Cole shares big news with Mary Taylor and Tracy Barlow in Coronation Street
Â©  ITV
"Tracy's one of the nicer people in the street now, I think that's fair to say. There are some horrible people there! She's friends with Beth and Mary. I love those scenes with Mary and I love working with Patti Clare as well.

"Tracy and Mary's characters are so different, but I imagine that Tracy used to bully the Mary type at school, and Mary would have wanted to be in Tracy's gang. All of a sudden they realise that they actually really quite like each other and they're really great friends now."

One of Corrie's big Christmas storylines will see Tracy unexpectedly reunite with Steve McDonald, much to the disapproval of the pair's daughter Amy.

Asked how she reacted to the storyline twist, Kate replied: "I would say shocked. It's sexual, mostly. It's better the devil you know. They've run out of options! But they haven't really counted on Amy's reaction."


Digital Spy

----------

Rear window (13-12-2017), tammyy2j (14-12-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

The fire all forgot

----------

lizann (14-12-2017), Perdita (14-12-2017)

----------


## Kim

And Steve is going to get back with her in spite of the fact that she blamed her miscarriage on Becky pushing her down the stairs, just to keep them apart...

----------


## parkerman

True love overcomes everything!

----------


## lizann

> And Steve is going to get back with her in spite of the fact that she blamed her miscarriage on Becky pushing her down the stairs, just to keep them apart...


 his willy is lonely  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

> True love overcomes everything!


I should have remembered that they struggle to remember 6 minutes ago, never mind 6 years!

----------

parkerman (14-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> True love overcomes everything!


Every bloke Tracy has been with was her true love   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tammyy2j

Will she finally be Mrs. Steve McDonald again  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Perdita

> Will she finally be Mrs. Steve McDonald again


Sadly, it looks like it   :Sad:

----------

user1234 (26-10-2019)

----------


## Perdita

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ophie-webster/


Tracy to bed Paula ??

----------


## parkerman

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ophie-webster/
> 
> 
> Tracy to bed Paula ??


And Coronation Street finally succumbs to a long and lingering death.

----------

Brucie (25-10-2019), Perdita (25-10-2019), tammyy2j (29-10-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> And Coronation Street finally succumbs to a long and lingering death.


I really would like to know what the scriptwriters are on when they sit together and come up with this crap. Corrie can do some things so very well, Bethany's grooming, David's rape, Sinead's cancer...  but this to me appears salacious, nothing else.  Are we going to see Tracy suddenly doubt her sexuality or is this going to be portrayed as a drunken one-night stand???  Deplorable storyline imo  :Thumbsdown: :  :Nono:

----------

Brucie (25-10-2019), lizann (25-10-2019), parkerman (25-10-2019), tammyy2j (29-10-2019)

----------


## ellie2

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbi...ophie-webster/
> 
> 
> Tracy to bed Paula ??


No. Just no. What are these scriptwriters on FGS?

----------

Brucie (25-10-2019)

----------


## lizann

paula staying around now sophie gone

----------


## mysangry

Who is so obsessed on the Cobbles with The Gay Community :Ponder: 
this is only a small terrace street, and they must have a huge chunk of the Gay Community living near or on it.
and please, not every woman or man wants to have a relationship with the same sex :Angry: 

I get it, when theres nothing else to shock, we had the vicar and the tow-rag, the young girl and  mature woman, so lets do a straight woman with a gay woman, could be worse,
we could Ken having a fling with Asha, that would tick a few innapropriate subjects!  :Sick:

----------


## Perdita

Have not had a cheating on your partner storyline for a couple of weeks... must remedy this ... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...rlow-cheating/


Wonder who it will be that she is cheating with?  :Ponder:

----------

parkerman (11-12-2019), tammyy2j (11-12-2019)

----------


## parkerman

> Have not had a cheating on your partner storyline for a couple of weeks... must remedy this ... 
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...rlow-cheating/
> 
> 
> Wonder who it will be that she is cheating with?


I don't know how the scriptwriters keep coming up with these novel ideas. 

I'm still waiting for the day someone runs out of milk or burns their dinner in the oven or gets caught in a traffic jam when rushing to get somewhere urgently or leaves their mobile phone around so someone else can pick it up and read a message about him/herself......

----------

Perdita (11-12-2019), tammyy2j (11-12-2019)

----------


## Perdita

> Have not had a cheating on your partner storyline for a couple of weeks... must remedy this ... 
> 
> https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...rlow-cheating/
> 
> 
> Wonder who it will be that she is cheating with?


I have just remembered .. she is having a fling with Paula....  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## emerald

Is that all the build up we're going to get - a few brief scenes of the two of them talking about Amy's work experience?  The most annoying thing about this stupid storyline is that Paula and Tracy have never had any interaction before, no shared storylines and no mutual friends/acquaintances (apart from Adam perhaps) and now they're about to have a fling?!

----------

lizann (31-12-2019), parkerman (31-12-2019), Perdita (31-12-2019), tammyy2j (04-01-2020)

----------


## emerald

I'm still hoping this was all a misunderstanding and nothing happened.  After all, when, in all her years on the Street, has Tracy shown any interest in women?  And this stupid retcon about how she slept with women when she was in prison - seriously, is that the best they can do?

----------

parkerman (02-01-2020), tammyy2j (04-01-2020)

----------


## lizann

where is she?

----------


## parkerman

> where is she?


Apparently working overtime in the shop according to Steve yesterday.

----------

